#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Qlimax Gelredome 2004 - licht / rigging

## rinus bakker

Ik verbaas me erover dat er nog niemand over begonnen is, 
was toch een hele grote productie.
Is er niemand van de forummers betrokken geweest bij opbouw of wezen kijken bij de show?

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Hahaha,

Had ook wel verwacht dat iemand er over zou beginnen.
En na wat ik gehoord heb zal jij zeker een leuke discussie in gedachten hebben.
_Eigenwijs is ook wijs_  :Big Grin: 

Hier enkele foto's:






Leuk detail weer van het zotte idee dat er een (volgens mij) 48 kanalen tafel dient te liggen op zo'n productie. En dat voor 2(4) lijntjes.





Brandblussers binnen handbereik?

----------


## flurk

Ik ben meer geinteresseerd in wat er hangt van klank.Kan het EV zijn?Anderwel mooie set-up.Was dit in Nederland en wat is Qlimax Gelredome?

----------


## Freek Fokker

Voor zover ik weer hangt op elk Q-Dance feest L'Acoustics.
Ben er zelf niet geweest, heb wel wat dingen gehoord.
Regie stond midden in de zaal, lijkt me niet handig op een dance feest.
Geluid was niet echt hard volgens reviewer @ fok.nl.
Naar mijn idee hing er vorig jaar veel meer licht. Maar toen hadden ze een levens grote koepel en kilometers LED-tube. Dit jaar wel veel lasers.

----------


## moderator

Onderste foto: aakt daar nou iemand een vrije val, of is het voor mij nog veels te vroeg om dat helder te zien [ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## Fritz

> citaat:_Geplaatst door flurk_
> 
> Anderwel mooie set-up.Was dit in Nederland en wat is Qlimax Gelredome?



Dit was in het Gelredome (stadion in Nederland, Arnhem) Qlimax is een productie van een grote dance-organisatie  :Big Grin:

----------


## luc2366

waarom worden dergelijke events niet VOORAF aangekondigd in België? Voor een keer dat ik een weekend vrij was [V]

----------


## showband

mag ik even opmerken dat ik dit wel EXTREEM mooi vind. [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

(er zullen vast wel allemaal kommentaren mogelijk zijn op vanalles maar ik wil alleen even melden dat ik dit een echt mooi design vind voor een grote zaal. Een geheel en spectaculair enzo. Nou ben ik een bandjesman natuurlijk... [8)])

----------


## DJ.T

> citaat:_Geplaatst door luc2366_
> 
> waarom worden dergelijke events niet VOORAF aangekondigd in België? Voor een keer dat ik een weekend vrij was [V]



Houd gewoon de sites van Q-Dance en ID-T in de gaten, dit soort feesten zijn erg regelmatig hier, in Belgie niet?

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

Ben er geweest. Kan weinig anders zeggen dan dat het me tegenviel. Zowel qua licht als geluid. (Feest was goed hoor, maar nu effe over de techniek). Geluid was niet echt hard, bij de style van Qlimax toch eigenlijk wel nodig. Licht was matig. Lasers heel mooi maar verlichting door het stadion heen was z**d. Paar blikken patends opengetrokken, paar heads ertussen en dat was het. Er was zelfs nog een patend waarvan wij dachten dat er iets mis mee was, die bleef maar draaien met open shutter, ongeacht wat de rest deed, die wel synchroon liepen.
Maar concluderend, waar maken we ons als licht/geluid mensen nou druk om... Ben er ondertussen achter dat het echt bijna niemand een fcuk uitmaakt of die head nou paars of violet is, terwijl daar hier af en toe hele discussies over gevoerd worden. De lasers waren echt imposant, en dan hebben de meeste mensen toch al zoiets van "....wow..." en kan het feest al niet meer kapot. Feest was gewoon goed.

----------


## Lazy

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Freek Fokker_
> 
> 
> Geluid was niet echt hard volgens reviewer @ fok.nl.



Hmm die waren dan zeker om half 7 al weg.... :Big Grin: 


En over die techniek in het midden van de zaal.. Dat is naar mijn mening op dit soort feesten toch meestal zo??

----------


## oversound

Feesten van Q dance worden altijd gedaan door Stage Pro kwa geluid. Of te wel er hing zoals gewoonlijk L'Acoustics'.





> citaat:Onderste foto: aakt daar nou iemand een vrije val, of is het voor mij nog veels te vroeg om dat helder te zien



De DJ's kwamen zo naar beneden. Leuke inkomer :Smile:

----------


## moderator

Kijk, das wel bijzonder gave entree als dj!

Flinke cirkels ook die dara hingen...

Mag ik concluderen dat er riggingtechnisch wat haken en ogen aan dit klusje zaten?

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Showtechniek_
> En na wat ik gehoord heb zal jij zeker een leuke discussie in gedachten hebben.



Nou in dit geval was ik vooral benieuwd naar hoe het er uit zou zien als alles klaar was, want ik heb alleen maar van alles in half af staat gezien.
In elk geval bedankt voor de pics... Ziet er heel erg mooi uit!
Hebben die sterren nou allemaal nog bewogen in die megacirkel?

En die leuke discussie waar jij het over hebt zal deze keer nou eens niet op dit forum plaatsvinden. 
Maar ik heb me nog wel een paar dagen de krampen zitten rekenen.

----------


## AJB

Licht weinig indrukwekkend, maar wat een gafe deco ! Complimenten voor die designer...

----------


## aron

Ik vond het ook altijd raar dat ze voor dit soort simpele mix klussen enorme tafels weg zetten. Heb het toen eens aan de geluidsman van vele q-dance feesten gevraagd en het antwoord is eigenlijk heel simpel. Ze pakken hiervoor altijd grote midas tafels omdat deze zoveel outputmogelijkheden heeft. Miads maakt deze tafels ook in een kleinere versie(qua kanalen), maar natuurlijk geen enkel geluidsbedrijf die zo'n tafel koopt omdat deze dan alleen voor dit soort klussen kan worden ingezet en niet voor het grotere werk. Is een kwestie van investering en rendament dus.

----------


## luc2366

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJ.T_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door luc2366_
> ...



nee, helaas niet [V]
ID&T België is nèt opgericht - het eerste wat ze hier organiseerden was "Tiësto in concert". Er komt wel een event in 't Sportpaleis (dacht sensation). 
Dergelijke (grote) events kennen wij hier dus niet...

----------


## oversound

I love techno in gent is een zeer groot event.

Maar even on topic,
Heeft iemand enige info over de lasers die gebruikt zijn bij deze Qlimax?
Vermogen enzo
?

----------


## ralph

In belgie hebben ze ECHT wel van dat soort events...die feestbunker in Lommel is zat te doen!...om over die nieuwe hal in Hasselt maar te zwijgen..beide plaatjes van hallen voor leuke feestjes....naar dit ging ff over feestje in Arnhem

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Qua licht zeker een Rentalllllll productie?

----------


## djbirdie

Ben er zelf vorig weekend ook geweest. Geluid was inderdaad niet hard maar klonk wel oke, vind het zelf niet erg dat het "zacht" stond want kom daar niet om mijn oren te verpesten!
Licht was mooi, maar zaten enkele schoonheidsfoutjes in.

meer foto's trouwens op onder andere http://www.q-dance.nl/

er zijn twee filmpjes te vinden op http://mrviper.student.utwente.nl/bi...ewnews&id=5955

----------


## William

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Olaf Duffhuës_
> 
> Qua licht zeker een Rentalllllll productie?



geen idee, ben afgelopen vrijdag nog bij rentall geweest en het magazijn was aardig leeg UDC Dance Valley indoor werd gedaan door rentall alsmede een concert van andre rieux, maar of ze ook qlimax hebben gedaan weet ik niet

----------


## Overdrive

De laatste tijd ben ik behoorlijk op lasers afgeknapt, simpelweg omdat je ze nu echt overal gewoon ziet en niet origineel of bijzonder meer is.

Maar nu moet ik zeggen dat ik dat cirkeltje wel érg gaaf vind. Zal ook wel een aardig buisje achter gehangen hebben [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## Kav

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Olaf Duffhuës_
> 
> Qua licht zeker een Rentalllllll productie?



Licht: Procon - Allard/PGP
Laser: Laser Image
En wat die XL4 betreft (er stond ook nog een H3000 als monitortafel); vergeet niet dat voor Qlimax het Dance4Life gebeuren was.

----------


## Markje

Het decor ziet er dus wel strak uit! Helaas dat dat ten koste gaat van een 25 m cirkel.
Maar ja, wie gaat er dan ook 7 ton aanhangen? Heb begrepen dat ze het met de takels niet omhoog kregen en dan maar een heftruck erbij gebruiken!!

----------


## movinghead

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Overdrive_
> 
> De laatste tijd ben ik behoorlijk op lasers afgeknapt, simpelweg omdat je ze nu echt overal gewoon ziet en niet origineel of bijzonder meer is.



Laserimage mag het dan al jaren doen ik kan niet zeggen dat ze er veel bijzonders mee doen. Lekker op de automaat heb ik altijd het idee. Dikke kont. Heb shows met weinig lasers gezien die veel mooier zijn dat dat automatische geleuter met veel lasers.

Heb het idee dat ze bij laserimage zoiets hebben van: ach ze kiezen toch voor ons... dus waarom ons best doen.

----------


## Iko

Blijft toch jammer dat er op al die feestjes van die extreme geluidsvoorschriften zijn. De set kan het makkelijk aan iig.. Wat ik keertje heb mogen zien op MOH, stonde de ampjes op -20 te werken ofzo.. 

Toch wel zonden, maar wel lekker rustig  :Big Grin:

----------


## luc2366

het is niet omdat je er de zalen voor hebt dat er ook zo'n nevents worden in gegeven  :Frown:

----------


## ronny

daar heb je nu eens helemaal gelijk in... 

België heeft evenementen hallen genoeg, maar die worden meestal gebruikt voor beurzen, expo's en toestanden.  je hebt een aantal concerten, maar echte(grote)dance feesten hebben we nog niet.

op uitzondering van i love techno en tiesto in concert...

maar over dat geluid: op tiesto in concert in de ethaishal in hasselt stond het ook niet overdreven hard. tis nu niet om te zeggen dat daar in de buurt mensen last van hebben....   Maar zo te zien ligt dat dus aan geluidslimieten die opgelegd worden??  komt er op neer dat de organisatie dan zegt: op ieder feest dat wij organiseren mag het maar zo hard gaan, maakt niet uit waar dat is??

mvg
ronny

----------


## LichtNichtje

> citaat:_Geplaatst door JBL-QSC-DBX_
> Ben er ondertussen achter dat het echt bijna niemand een fcuk uitmaakt of die head nou paars of violet is, terwijl daar hier af en toe hele discussies over gevoerd worden.



Persoonlijk hecht ik hieraan wel belang, je show mag trouwens nooit een kakofonie van kleuren en zooi worden!!

Maar wie doet die feestjes van Q-dance kwa licht? K ben laatst ook naar een feestje geweest, hingen bijna niets anders als alleen mac 550, cyberlights en technobeams kwa intelli (+ strobo's, air's en de hele nest...) en als console wholehogII

Iemand enig idee?

----------


## jadjong

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LichtNichtje_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door JBL-QSC-DBX_
> ...



o.a:

http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/pop...isplay&id=2520

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Markje_
> 
> Het decor ziet er dus wel strak uit! Helaas dat dat ten koste gaat van een 25 m cirkel.
> Maar ja, wie gaat er dan ook 7 ton aanhangen? Heb begrepen dat ze het met de takels niet omhoog kregen en dan maar een heftruck erbij gebruiken!!



Hallo Markje,
Ik ben benieuwd van wie je dat begrepen hebt, 
en hoe jij weet dat dat ding 7 ton woog.
En wat is er dan ten koste gegaan van die 25m cirkel?
Dit zijn allemaal dingen die een bezoeker weten kan.
Zat je soms ook op die klus?

----------


## Harmen

> citaat:
> o.a 
> 
> http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/pop...isplay&id=2520



ja dat is een operator, zit ook bij de operator crew van id&t , neem aan dat hij geen spullen verhuurt zoals de vraag was hier..

trouwens zo heb ik er nog wel 1,
www.ritbit.com

----------


## Martin Hoogeind

> citaat:_Geplaatst door movinghead_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Overdrive_
> ...



Met alle respect maar ik vind de boys van LaserImage de enige mensen die het in de Laserwereld begrepen hebben! Op een Houseparty zit NIEMAND maar dan ook helemaal NIEMAND (op wat freaks na) te wachten op een gelikte animatie show, het moet gewoon knallen en dat begrijpen Hugo en zijn mannen maar al te best!
Laserimage gaat trouwens de hele wereld over met shows (tot in Afrika en Azie aan toe!) En als je maar genoeg betaald dan maken ze de meest waanzinnige dingen voor je!

WAY TO GO HUGO and aal off your CREW of Course !RESPECT!

----------


## Kav

Als hugo nou alleen maar wat verantwoorder met z'n crew zou omgaan zou het helemaal perfect zijn...

edit door moderator: Als jij nou eens niet een loze kreet zou plaatsen maar een inhoudelijke reactie dan had deze bijdrage wellicht nog enige inhoud!

reply op edit: ik dacht dat het redelijk bekend was dat de mensen van laser image op klus vaak uit 1 ploeg bestaat die bouw/show/breek en transport doen en dus vaak al meer dan 24 uur hebben gewerkt voordat ze terug de weg op gaan om naar huis te rijden (en of dat nou in amsterdam of münchen is, dat maakt niet uit en budget voor een hotel is er vaak niet), al dan niet met een lading lasers. Dus het kan allemaal wel zo geweldig lijken, maar er zit ook een keerzijde aan.

----------


## movinghead

@Martin Hoogeind

Ik heb het helemaal niet over animatieshows... heb je mij dat horen zeggen?
Wat ik gewoon zie gebeuren is... dat er maar gewoon wat gebeurt.
Enig verband met de muziek ontbreekt volledig.
Alst maar veel is... das het moto ofzo.

----------


## Markje

Nou Rinus das heel makkelijk, de rigging branche is heel klein. Je hoort snel wat.

10 van de 16 delen van de 25 m cirkel van Interal zijn kapot. Deze wordt nu dus in zijn geheel vervangen.

----------


## rinus bakker

2 Markje,

Ik wordt steeds nieuwsgieriger. Zit je nu wel of niet in de branche?
En zat je nu wel of niet op die klus?
Want hoe klein die branche ook is, als ik dit als gerucht (?) moet horen via dit forum, schieten we er weinig mee op. 
Er wordt in dit wereldje al zoveel gezwetst zonder de feiten. 
Ik werd ook al gebeld door iemand die 'had gehoord' dat er 'iets' was ingestort tijdens de load-out. Bleek ook gel*l te wezen.

Shit he, wat kost zo'n 25m cirkeltruss wel niet?
Dat is toch een leuke (?) vorm van kapitaalsvernietiging.

Was het alleen maar die 25m cirkel, of zijn er van die 12m en 4m cirkels soms ook delen beschadigd? 
Als je dit niet 'hier in de groep' wilt gooien, je mag me het ook mailen, maar houdt het wel beperkt tot de feiten. 
Met roddel achterklap en verdachtmakingen schieten we allemaal geen pest op.

groeten
Rinus Bakker

----------


## oversound

> citaat:Met alle respect maar ik vind de boys van LaserImage de enige mensen die het in de Laserwereld begrepen hebben! Op een Houseparty zit NIEMAND maar dan ook helemaal NIEMAND (op wat freaks na) te wachten op een gelikte animatie show, het moet gewoon knallen en dat begrijpen Hugo en zijn mannen maar al te best!
> Laserimage gaat trouwens de hele wereld over met shows (tot in Afrika en Azie aan toe!) En als je maar genoeg betaald dan maken ze de meest waanzinnige dingen voor je!



Nou ja een paar jaar geleden mischien wel maar ik vind dat ze de laatste tijd een beetje met de pet er na gooien kwa show.

Qontact oudjaarsavond 2002 met 1 laser (weet niet welk vermogen) een fantastische beamshow weggegeven. Strak en mooi. 
Koninginnenacht 2003 Qontact waren ze om een uurtje of twaalf s'avonds nog de laser straal aan het positioneren op de spiegelbollen die er hingen. En dat was dus niet goed gelukt. De show was ook een stuk slechter. Vond ik niet echt netjes van ze. Om voorbeeld te noemen. 

Mischien kom ik ook op te veel feesten waar lasers staan. Of gewoon verwend :Wink: 
Maar bij mij is het effect van lasers er een beetje af zolang er niets verniewends mee gedaan word. En zet zoveel lasers als mogelijk neer helpt daar niet mee[8)]

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> citaat:reply op edit: ik dacht dat het redelijk bekend was dat de mensen van laser image op klus vaak uit 1 ploeg bestaat die bouw/show/breek en transport doen en dus vaak al meer dan 24 uur hebben gewerkt voordat ze terug de weg op gaan om naar huis te rijden (en of dat nou in amsterdam of münchen is, dat maakt niet uit en budget voor een hotel is er vaak niet), al dan niet met een lading lasers. Dus het kan allemaal wel zo geweldig lijken, maar er zit ook een keerzijde aan.



Dan doe je iets niet goed...

----------


## Markje

Rinus, voor de duidelijkheid, nee ik ben geen rigger.

Ik heb toevallig de cirkel gezien bij terugkomst in Ysselsteyn bij Interal!

Andere cirkels hadden voor zover ik begrepen heb geen schade.

Volgens hun prijslijst levert dat een schade van zo'n 25000 euri op. 
Vervelend op zo'n klusje!!

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Markje_
> Volgens hun prijslijst levert dat een schade van zo'n 25000 euri op. 
> Vervelend op zo'n klusje!!



Holy shit.
Dat is wel heel duur betaald leergeld.

----------


## Upgrading your system

Zo kan je dat stellen Rinus, maar aan de andere kant kan je ook zeggen dat als er een beetje beter gerekend en voorzichtiger met het materiaal was omgegaan ze dit geld snel verdiend hadden.

easy Money.. Ik baal er altijd van als ik zulke verhalen hoor, meestal is het te wijten aan onvoorzichtigheid of domweg onverschilligheid / gemakzucht. (let wel, ik weet in dit geval de exacte oorzaak niet, dus ik heb geen oordeel over de rigger in dit geval) (tot nog toe dan) :Big Grin:  
En het mooiste is dat het dan meestal gaat om de materialen van een ander.

Zou er een verzekering zijn die zoiets dekt?? Of wordt dit gewoon een heel duur geintje voor de rigger?

----------


## rinus bakker

2 *Markje* en *Upgrading your system*
Ik heb met Interal gebeld en gevraagd of ik naar die cirkel(-restanten) mag komen kijken.
Ben zeer benieuwd, en hoop er weer wat van te leren, want je kan nooit genoeg weten van je materialen.
Een paar uurtjes uittrekken voor het opdoen van inzicht en kennis staat in geen verhouding,
tot het tegen beter (!?) weten in slopen van een cirkeltruss van zoveel geld.
En ik heb toen ter plaatse tijdens de bouw al aangegeven hoe het beter zou kunnen, 
met 1/3 minder (!) takels, maar pakweg 75m extra truss. 
Daar hoef je echt geen afgestudeerd ingenieur voor te zijn, 
maar wel leren / de moeite doen om de truss-tabellen en de informatie van fabrikanten te lezen.
Voor 25.000 Euri kun je heel wat kennis bij elkaar vergaren. 
En kennis die je hebt opgedaan nemen ze je nooit meer af.
Nu is er zo'n bedrag 'down-the-drain' en heb je er niks van geleerd.
Ik hoorde van Interal - waar ze bepaald 'not amused' waren - 
dat er vorig jaar van Qlimax ook al een 30m cirkel beschadigd was teruggekomen.
Dat heet dus bij elkaar "hardleers" en dat kun je niet echt een aanbeveling noemen.
Als er al een verzekering zoiets zou vergoeden, zeg dan daar je contract maar op. 
Dan betaal je ook jouw premie voor anderen 'van minder goeder trouw'. 
Dit was geen ongeluk, maar IDD gevolg van onkunde/onverschilligheid/onvoorzichtigheid.
En iemand dit dit soort bedragen beschouwd als 'geintje' 
moet - nadat hij zich eerst de basiskennis van rigging & trussing heeft eigengemaakt -
ook nog maar eens een paar lesjes in economie gaan volgen.

Ik weet wel andere en leukere geintjes voor zo'n bedrag.

----------


## Iko

Rigging werd dan ook gedaan door Procon? Of door heel ander bedrijf? 

Maar de cirkel is dus zeg maar beetje ovaal getrokken begrijp ik?

----------


## rinus bakker

Ik heb materiaal zien staan vanuit 'heel' Europa (ETF-Be, LGH-NL/UK, Procon-D, Rentall-NL, ...), 
en er hingen allerlei soorten/types CM-Lodestars en Verlinde-Stagemakers.
Qua truss heb ik tenminste Prolyte, Eurotruss, Interal en Tomcat (of Thomas) kunnen ontwaren, 
al weet ik niet bij wie die allemaal gehuurd werden. 
Misschien waren er nog wel meer dan de genoemde merken/leveranciers, maar daar heb ik eerlijk gezegd ook niet zo op gelet.

De productie-rigging was van Nederlandse bodem - met een vleugje Engels erin, dat wel.

----------


## Upgrading your system

Hahaha, Rinus zeg maar niets. 
Als je gaat zeggen wie dit veroorzaakt heeft gaat die firma failliet. Tenminste, mijn truss gingen ze niet meer gebruiken. Laat even weten hoe het eruitzag als je geweest bent, en als je je erg verveelt rond die tijd, maak er een paar leuke pic's van met die canon van je. Ik ben erg benieuwd hoe deze circel eruit ziet inmiddels
grz Ron

----------


## Juan

Ik kan het mis hebben maar frontline is toch huisrigger in het gelredome.

Kan me namelijk niet voorstellen dat ze dit omhoog hebben gehesen.

----------


## rinus bakker

2 Ron, 
als zo'n firma failliet gaat ligt dat echt niet aan mij, maar aan hun eigen 'sloppy' werkwijze. 
Omdat er volgens het Gelredome nog het nodige in de pijplijn zit, kan en wil ik er ook verder niets over zeggen.
Ik zal zeker mijn digitale plaatjesmaker meenemen. 
Met een volle accu en een extra geheugenkaart. 
Ik had de nodige schade voorspeld, maar naar wat ik nu begrepen heb is het nog erger dan verwacht. 
Publiceren van die pics is dus ook onder voorbehoud.

2 Juan, 
je zou inmiddels wel zoveel van rigging moeten weten dat er een groot verschil is tussen een 
*huis-rigger* cq house-rigging company (die verantwoordelijk is voor de juiste & veilige belastingen van/aan het dak)
en een
*productie-rigger* cq production-rigging company (die verantwoordelijk is voor de juiste & veilige manier van ophangen een aanslaan van decor, licht, geluid enz).

Soms is dat toevallig dezelfde company, maar bij Qlimax was dat niet het geval.

----------


## Juan

Natuurlijk snap ik het verschil tussen huis en "productieriggers".

Ik verbaas me er dan wel over hoe de communicatie tussen deze 2 is gegaan.


Veiligheid zou toch voorop moeten staan, dus vraag ik mij af:
A: heeft de huisrigger een flinke discussie gehad voordat het omhoog ging.
B: de huisrigger zoiets had, van ik ben hier niet verantwoordelijk voor dus toe maar.

qua verantwoording is natuurlijk de productieverantwoordelijk.

Maar een huisrigger staat daar als afgevaardigde van het gebouw.

Lijkt me geen goede reclame om te lezen dat er tijdens een party in het gelredome iets mis is gegaan.

Misschien zie ik het helemaal fout.



*je hebt mensen in het vak, en vakmensen*

----------


## rinus bakker

Je slaat wel wat trusspennen op hun kop.

Laten we het er voorlopig maar op houden dat 
er iets in de communicatie tussen die vakbroeders is misgegaan,
en men daarom een derde onafhankelijke partij aangezocht heeft voor een 'third opinion'.

En dat wat betreft die mega-cirkel van 7 ton er ook heel andere mensen dan riggers 
hun reserves hadden geuit over de technische uitvoerbaarheid en veiligheid.

----------


## MGA

beste forumleden,

Is het ook al bekend hoe de cirkeltruss zo is beschadigd? (Bijv. door wringing met als gevolg kapotte koppelingen?) 

M. Vr. Gr.
Marco

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Marco,

omdat je toch zo ver weg woont 
kun je vast nog wel een klein weekje wachten op een soort van een antwoord...
ik mag er dinsdag as. een blik op werpen.
en dan zal er nog wel het nodige aan denk/uitzoek werk achteraan moeten, 
maar wie weet heb ik vrijdag nog wel even tijd om er verder in te duiken.
de rest van de week zit FF te vol ben ik bang.

----------


## MGA

Beste Rinus,

K ben zeer benieuwd.....[ :Embarrassment: )][|)]

Met de vriendelijke groet,

Marco

----------


## rinus bakker

helaas niet de hele cirkel in zijn volledige oorsprong kunnen aanschouwen,
maar wel 10 delen met de mafste vervormingen, de meeste door verkeerd aanslaan = tussen de knooppunten in combinatie met forse overbelasting.
ook een aantal waar de vierkante truss-doorsnede lokaal vervormd was tot ruit-vorm.
En een sectie waarin een stuk van de oorspronkelijk ronde gebogen buis buis net tussen twee knooppunten weer zo ongeveer recht stond. 
Al met al een griezelig staaltje van kapitaalsvernietiging.

Het maakt me deste nieuwsgieriger naar de andere cirkels van 4m (30cmV), 12m en 18m diameter (40cmV), want het kan haast niet anders of die moeten ook (misschien wat minder visueel opvallende) schade hebben opgelopen.
Maar die kwamen niet bij Interal vandaan. En ik heb geen idee bij wie dan wel. 

Wees gewaarschuwd zou ik zeggen. Een stalen plaatje breekt na een aantal keren buigen ook zo maar plotseling. 
En aluminium is wat dat betreft nog onvoorspelbaarder dan staal. 

PS:
Ik hoorde vandaag dat er ook trusspennen zijn gevonden die duiden op zware overbelasting - het staal van de pennen begon een afschuifpatroon te vertonen. In het Prolyte boek staat een (heel duidelijk) voorbeeld van zo'n truss-pen. 
Dat betekent dat op die betreffende truss-koppelingen en vooral hun verbindingslassen aan de buis aan bezwijken grenzende spanningen hebben gestaan. 
Voor iedereen die weet waar die andere cirkels vandaan kwamen... 
Inspecteer ze zorgvuldig, en let ook goed op het gebied van de buis net naast de koppelingslassen ... 
Soms zie je daar een insnoering van het buismateriaal = A F G E K E U R D ! ! ! !  
Een dus een claim naar de huurder!   Al vrees ik dat je daar nu wat laat me bent.... 
tenzij je kunt aantonen dat dit er vooraf zeker niet in zat, en dat die cirkel nadien niet gebruikt is geweest. 

Ik moet zo eerst die foto's maar eens gaan opslaan en nader bekijken.

----------


## Martin Hoogeind

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> 2 *Markje* en *Upgrading your system*
> ...............van geleerd.
> Ik hoorde van Interal - waar ze bepaald 'not amused' waren - 
> dat er vorig jaar van Qlimax ook al een 30m cirkel beschadigd was teruggekomen.
> Dat heet dus bij elkaar "hardleers" en dat kun je niet echt een aanbeveling noemen............



Ik wil zeker niet goedpraten wie wat gedaan heeft. Ik weet wel dat de beschadigde cirkel van vorig jaar te wijten was aan het GelreDome;
De rookmelders werden vrijwel meteen na het feest aangezet, toen het satdion nog vol zat met (show)rook. Hierdoor werd het brandalarm geactiveerd waardoor het dak automatisch opengaat!

----------


## Staaf

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> Ik heb materiaal zien staan vanuit 'heel' Europa (*ETF-Be*, LGH-NL/UK, Procon-D, Rentall-NL, ...),




Hallo Rinus,

Is dit wel een belgische firma?    Heb er alleszinds nog niet van gehoord[:I]

----------


## elmer

yeps en geen kleintje ook!!!
ze zitten ook in de Procon groep

----------


## flurk

> citaat:
> 
> Is dit wel een belgische firma?    Heb er alleszinds nog niet van gehoord



ETF is wel degelijk een Belgische firma.Ecran Totale/Frequence.Een samensmelting van 2 firma's.Nu zitten ze samen in Procon Group.

----------


## Staaf

:Smile: Weer wat bijgeleerd.  Zijn dus twee firma's uit het franstalige landsgedeelte.[:I]

----------


## Paul Klomp

Goedemorgen iedereen,

ook maar even geregistreerd om enkele zaken even recht te zetten.

Gisteren 14-12-2004 is Rinus bij ons geweest om de beschadigde cirkel te bekijken. En zijn omschrijving van de mafste vervormingen is zacht uitgedrukt

De Ø 25.00 m cirkel is dus aan gort. De Ø 18.00 m cirkel kwam ook bij ons uit de verhuur. Deze wordt nog aan een nader onderzoek onderworpen.

Vorig jaar is er bij het bouwen van de iglo voor Qlimax, wat overigens zeer goed uitzag, o.a. een Ø 30.00 m cirkel bij ons gehuurd. Deze is en aan de vloer en aan het dak bevestigd geweest. Aangezien iemand het brandalarm heeft af laten gaan, is het dak geopend. Met alle gevolgen van dien. Waar de schuldvraag in deze ligt, bij Gelredome, bij de rigger of bij de organisatie laten we graag in het midden, maar dat heeft met de klus van dit jaar niets te maken. Voor ons is het alleen zuur dat 2 jaar op rij een cirkel vernield terug komt.

Verder is alles nu in handen van verzekeringsexperts om uit te zoeken hoe het opgelost gaat worden.

Dit alles even ter verduidelijking van de gevoerde discussie hier.

----------


## DjFlo

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Paul Klomp_
> 
> Goedemorgen iedereen,
> 
> ook maar even geregistreerd om enkele zaken even recht te zetten.
> 
> Gisteren 14-12-2004 is Rinus bij ons geweest om de beschadigde cirkel te bekijken. En zijn omschrijving van de mafste vervormingen is zacht uitgedrukt
> 
> De Ø 25.00 m cirkel is dus aan gort. De Ø 18.00 m cirkel kwam ook bij ons uit de verhuur. Deze wordt nog aan een nader onderzoek onderworpen.
> ...



Mag ik dan een off topic vraag stellen?:
Waarom gaat het dak open als er een brand alarm afgaat? Als er dan brand is komt er toch meer zuurstof bij waardoor de brand heviger word? Er zal best een logica achter zitten maar die is mij even ontgaan denk ik.

groeten

floris

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Flo,

over dat dak.... 
de meeste doden vallen bij brand altijd door verstikking in de rook,  dus de rook moet wegkunnen....
Maar voordat je dat beweegbare dak echt gevuld hebt met rook ....
reken jij even uit hoeveel volume rook (in m³) er in twee halve beschuitbussen gaat als die ong. 50m breed en ruim 100m lang zijn en op een hoogte van 30m boven de vloer liggen.....
Dan moet je toch minstens twee goed met boter en meel opleggers in de hens steken en ook helemaal laten uitfikken.
Of in een keer en heel konsertpodium met alles drop, dronder en dran met de rooie haan bewerken....
Kortom: een dwangneurose van de lokale brandweerNapoleon!

Maar als je weet dat die opening 150cm breed altijd moet kunnen voorkomen,
kun/moet je er met de productie en de rigging van tevoren gewoon rekening mee houden. 
Daarvoor heb ik zelf voor 'die tent' destijds meegeschreven aan zeg maar de 'rigging-gebruiksaanwijzingen'.

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Paul Klomp_
> 
> Goedemorgen iedereen,
> De Ø 18.00 m cirkel kwam ook bij ons uit de verhuur. Deze wordt nog aan een nader onderzoek onderworpen.



Hallo Paul,
dat ging gisteren eigenlijk allemaal FF te snel, maar ja, laat de verzekering van de huurder het eerst maar eens uitzoeken.
Wat betreft de cirkels.... ik denk dat die 12m misschien iets meer op zijn bast heeft gekregen dan de 18m...
de "sterrenbanen" waren verbonden aan de 25m en de 12m.
de 18m heeft daardoor in verhouding minder te lijden gehad.
Maar een zorgvuldige check is wel geboden! Zeker in de buurt van scaffclamp posities...
Overigens zijn er natuurlijk ook een hele serie (10) rechte trussen van 12m die soortgelijke spanningen in de kopse kanten te verwerken hebben gehad.
Maar het is niet aan mij om al die dingen te gaan traceren.
Laten we maar zeggen dat er een kleine algemene degradatie in het bestand van de Nederlandse(en Belgische?) 40cm trussen heeft plaatsgevonden door die 'stunt' met die Qlimax-cirkel.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Heb je nog foto's kunnen maken? Ik heb ruimte genoeg om ze ergens online te zetten als dat mag. 

Zitten er behalve verzekeringskwesties nog andere zaken aan zoiets verbonden? Ik neem aan dat de verantwoordelijke rigger op zn lazer gaat krijgen, misschien zijn baan kwijt is (of niet meer verder van zijn diensten gebruik gemaakt wordt)? Maar in principe gaat dit zo ver dat er wellicht ongelukken met dodelijke afloop hadden kunnen gebeuren, kun je daardoor vervolgd worden of iets dergelijks.

----------


## rinus bakker

Het Gelredome heeft een brief verstuurd met een uitnodiging aan Qlimax voor een gesprek 
en Interal heeft een brief met de formele aansprakelijkstelling gestuurd naar de huurder,
maar daar heb ik formeel niks meer mee te maken. 
Dus die partijen hoeven mij daar ook niks over te vertellen.
Wat betreft het laatste serietje foto - ik heb ze opgeslagen, maar nog niet kunnen bekijken.
Laat staan zien of er iets plaatsbaar bij zit.
Wordt vervolgd ?!

----------


## stompie

jammer is dat deze discussie voor een outsider amper te volgen is, ben niet geheel vreemd met licht en ophangingen daarvan maar lees toch een paar dingen die ik botweg niet begrijp.als ik de cirkels op de foto zie lopen ze van groot naar klein naar binnen, hoe kan een 12 m  meer op zn bast krijgen dan een 18 mtr als daar ook nog een 25 mtr omheen zit. heeft een van jullie misschien een schets om t wat duidelijker te stellen?

----------


## rinus bakker

Hoi stompie,

Ik wil hier best een uitgebreid vervolg op geven, 
maar dan moet deze hele zaak eerst technisch/juridisch afgerond zijn.

En als het zover is wordt het een soort "case-studie" in het rigging-forum. 
Wat betreft die tekening kan ik wel eens kijken wat ik hiervoor uit mijn files kan aanpassen en gebruiken.

----------


## stompie

bedankt Rinus, begrijp dat dingen juridisch in mekaar steken , enige wat ik me dus slecht kan visualiseren is hoe die construktie dus in mekaar heeft gezeten. blijkbaar drie ringen die onderling met trussen van 12 mtr vastzaten, begrijp ik daaruit dat die als een soort 'spaken' hebben gefungeerd ?

----------


## rinus bakker

yep!

----------


## stompie

dus 3 ringen, resp 25,12 en 8 mtr onderling verbonden met 'spaak' trussen . zijn dat die 5 die ik op deze foto zie?

foto is daar een beetje vaag over ik zie die 5 trussen daar dus niet de buitenste ring halen .

----------


## rinus bakker

Oeps...
ik zeg dat die straights aangrijpen op de 25m en de 12m cirkel, 
maar dat moet natuurlijk 25m en 4m cirkel zijn.
(wat maar weer bewijst dat je niet teveel uit je hoofd moet doen, 
zeker niet bij het beschrijven/reconstrueren van zulke complexe constructies)

Overigens als ik mij goed kan herinneren was die 4m cirkel gemaakt van 30-er vierkant en geen 40V.
Wat betreft niet (goed) zichtbaar...
Klopt!
de buitenste secties van de 5 'spaken-in-het-zicht' waren (dof-)zwart uitgevoerd.
{Welke company heeft Prolyte ST-towers in het zwart? Goeie kans dat ze daar ingehuurd waren!}
Aan de onder- (=op de pic dus de achter-)zijde waren op dezelfde plek een 5 tal 'contra-spaken' van 40-Vierkant truss aangebracht.
En daartussen zaten (ook aan de achterijde) nog eens 5 'spaken-van 40-er' tussen de 25m en 12m cirkels....
(meen ik me te herinneren... maar pin me daar niet op vast 
ik ga niet telkens mijn files op details naspitten... )

----------


## stompie

dus grof samenvattend spreek je over een 'sandwich'van rechte trussen , 'spaken', waar cirkels aan gemonteerd waren. hoe is zoiets geregeld op zo'n project? ik lees hierboven dat er een eerder geval was dat het dak open is gegaan waardoor er trussen zijn vervormd en ik kan me dus voorstellen dat een venue als t gelredome en de partyen die daar aanwezig zijn alles in t werk stellen om dit soort zaken te voorkomen. lijkt me geen leuke ervaring als je in t gelredome uit je dak staat te gaan dat t dak even een extra special effect erin gooit en dat je de trussen boven je krom ziet trekken

----------


## rinus bakker

Die 'sandwich' was alleen aan de achterzijde verbonden aan de cirkels,
aan de voorzijde moest ie vrijblijven tussen de 25m en de 4m, want daarlangs liepen die 5 sterren-geleiders.

Die laatste vraag stel je maar waar ie hoort: het Gelredome;
of liever nog: bij de lokale Napoleon van de brandweer.

----------


## stompie

redelijk duidelijk zo, ik kan t dus zo zien dat die voorste die vrij moesten blijven degene zijn die ik op de foto zie en dus geen trussen zijn die bij droegen aan de spanning (spaken principe) v/d cirkels.
wat me dan enigzins verbaast is je antw mbt tot het opengaan v/h dak. Zo te lezen zijn er dus meerdere partijen die een bepaald eisen pakket neerleggen. De brandweer bv mbt opengaan v/h dak, het gelredome (eigen specifieke eisen mbt veiligheid belasting v/h pand) en de riggers die zo te lezen ook in 2 groepen uiteenvallen . productieriggers en huis riggers. onder welke catagorie val jij/U ?

----------


## rinus bakker

hoi stompie,

[op dit forum zijn we allemaal gelijk totdat het tegendeel is bewezen
.. 
zeg dus maar 'you' als je niet kunt kiezen tussen jij en u, maar wat mij betreft is jij ook best.]

terzake:
ik ben vanaf de planning van dat stadion (via de Production Factory) er bij betrokken geweest. 
het programma van eisen voor de rigging in de Gelredome heb ik grotendeels geschreven.
maar dat deden natuurlijk ook voor hun eigen discipline 
de voetbal-trainer
de evenementen-organisator
de constructeur 
de grasbeheerder (die al wat had geleerd van die mislukte tempel in Amsterdam)
de lokale Napoleon (mijn benaming voor een 'brandweer-commandant')
de gemeente (=infrastructuur)
enz enz
en tenslotte ook 
de financiele man....

Nappie wilde zo ongeveer dat bij de eerste de beste aanstekers die aanfloepten het dak geheel geopend zou worden.
Daarmee maakte hij eigenlijk de exploitatie voor evenementen / beurzen enz waar rigging zou plaatsvinden onmogelijk. En daarmee van het hele stadion want van voetbal alleen kon het niet draaien.
Er is toen een apart ingenieursbureau ingeschakeld die een onderzoek heeft gedaan naar rook-ontwikkeling. 
Daarbij is de rook- en gasontwikkeling van een poppodium-met-alles-drop-en-dran vergeleken met een beursstand (want daarvan hadden ze op dat bureau allerlei gegevens) van dezelfde grootte. 
Op basis daarvan was het compromis dat het dak dan naar 1,5m opening zou gaan gedurende ca. 1 uur.
Was de brand/rook dan nog niet onder controle, dan mocht het dak helemaal open (en zouden dus de brandweerlieden getroffen kunnen worden door alles wat er dan naar beneden zou pleuren aan rigging = zijn probleem (!)?)

Maar de (huis en de productie) riggers weten dat ze ALTIJD rekening moeten houden met die opengaande beweging. Er zijn berekening voor de toelaatbare lasten, noodzakelijke bridle-dieptes en kabelverplaatsingen... en op basis daarvan is er een soort van gebruiksaanwijzing, die door de huisriggers wordt gecontrolleerd en gehandhaaft.
Als de productierigger vervolgens niet snapt dat door het gaan tuien van allerlei meuk je daarmee zijn eigen (en ingehuurde) zooi in gevaar brengt - en indirect dus ook weer de mensen die eronder lopen - dan is de schuldvraag niet zo moeilijk.
Dus er is geen sprake van 'kampen'. 
Er zijn soms alleen mensen die eigenlijk niet weten wat ze aan het doen zijn.

Ik heb lang genoeg gewerkt als huisrigger en als productierigger om de belangen en de TVB's (Taken, Verantwoordelijkheden en Bevoegdheden) van beide te kennen.
Bij die eerste V hoort namelijk die andere V = van Veiligheid!
Wie daarmee loopt te kloten moet eigenlijk dat shirt met "rigger" erop maar worden afgenomen.

----------


## Upgrading your system

Maar wat ik begrijp uit de afgelopen postings is dat het met de vorige climax en de afgelopen mis is gegaan.

is dit toevallig?? 1e keer of is het nog vaker fout gegaan daar? en ligt dit aan de rigger of is dit gebouw een spookhuis voor de rigger? 

Ik heb hier nog niet gewerkt (helaas), dus heb geen idee.

verder @ rinus: Komop met die foto's, ik brand van nieuwsgierigheid. [:P]

----------


## Roland

Hoe ver gaat het dak eigenlijk open als het brandalarm afgaat.

Is het dan niet mogelijk om er een appart grid in te hangen wat is berekend op die meters dat het dak open gaat en daarhaan je echte werk hangen.

Maar zal wel te duur worden.

----------


## Jag

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Iko_
> 
> Blijft toch jammer dat er op al die feestjes van die extreme geluidsvoorschriften zijn. De set kan het makkelijk aan iig.. Wat ik keertje heb mogen zien op MOH, stonde de ampjes op -20 te werken ofzo.. 
> 
> Toch wel zonden, maar wel lekker rustig



Ik vind het zelf wel prettig als er niet zo extreem hard gedraaid wordt, heb niet de behoefte een gehoorsbeschadiging op te lopen (draag dan ook tegenwoordig altijd oordoppen met uitgaan).

Ik vraag me wel twee dingen af:
- jij hebt het over geluidsvoorschriften. Ik vraag me af waar die dan vandaan komen en door wie die opgelegd worden. Het is niet alsof mensen in de buurt last gaan hebben van het geluid lijkt me, iig zeker niet op alle locaties. En voor zover ik weet zijn er geen regels om de bezoekers te beschermen. Dus wie verzint die regels?
- ik kom zelf nog wel eens op Q-Dance en ID&T feestjes (allebei Stage Pro voor zover ik weet) en het geluidsniveau verschilt nogal per feest. Zo was Sensation Black 2004 zachter dan Sensation White 2003, Hardbass (2004) de eerste uren relatief zacht en X-Qlusive DJ Luna (2004) echt heel hard (met doppen in wel lekker  :Smile: ).
Ben benieuwd of ze daar dan afspraken bij hebben bij Stage Pro of Q-Dance, of dat het gewoon overgelaten wordt aan de tech die die avond op de FOH staat.

----------


## rinus bakker

2 *Iko* en *Jag*:
heren we gaan off-topic.
Voor Geluid en herrie hebben we andere forum onderdelen.
Dit was de lichthoek (met een rigging-insteek)..

2 *Upgrading-enz*:
of het op beide Qlimaxen dezelfde rigger was weet ik niet.
Wel dezelfde opdrachtgever dus - dat is ook een om over na te denken! 
Ik hoorde van de afgelopen Qlimax dat ze tot een paar dagen voor de bouw
nog steeds aan het veranderen waren in het ontwerp....
Terwijl de rigging-gegevens al ruim en breed waren doorgestuurd naar het ingenieursburo.
Zoiets is dus als een kok - de 'voedselontwerper'
die bij jou aan tafel de balletjes in de soep 
toch nog komt vervangen door kalkoenvlees. 
Enne FF geduld joh:
Die foto's komen heus wel - ben ook druk geweest met andere dingen.
(Ontspoorde ESS rigging enzo...)

2 *Roland*:
lees eens FF een paar postings terug voordat je een vraag stelt.

----------


## Roland

Had er ff overheen gelezen. Maar staat idd een paar postings eerder.[:I]

----------


## Upgrading your system

Ik wil je niet opjagen hoor Rinus! Als je maar doorgaat [:P] Nee, gelul, die foto's komen wel, daar ben ik van overtuigd. maar dat neemt niet weg dat ik bijzonder nieuwsgierig ben wat ze ervan "geboetseerd" hebben.

Dat veranderen van een rigging ontwerp na het berekenen vindt ik toch zoiets stoms, ik heb het ook al eens vaker zien gebeuren, de berekeningen hebben ze dan in de hand en gaan dan lekker hier en daar nog wat wijzigen. Waarom zou je uberhaupt je installatie [laten] berekenen als je daarna nog creatief gaat zitten te wezen.

----------


## moderator

gemoved naar rigging

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Upgrading your system_
> 
> Ik wil je niet opjagen hoor Rinus! Als je maar doorgaat [:P] 
> Nee, gelul, die foto's komen wel, daar ben ik van overtuigd. maar dat neemt niet weg dat ik bijzonder nieuwsgierig ben wat ze ervan "geboetseerd" hebben.



Ja het was eigenlijk bijna een compleet rigging-topic geworden

2 [u]*Upgrading*</u>
En er wordt aan gewerkt - ze waren nogal dinosaurier-achtig van omvang.
Ralph heeft ze binnen en zal die voor mij (Olympisch Digibeten Kampioen) postbaar maken. 
Hij zei dat ie FF dacht dat ie dronken was toen ie ze binnenkreeg.... :Big Grin:  [8D]

----------


## moderator

De complete foto serie van de cirkels, staat online op:
http://homepages.adc.fcj.hvu.nl/1121896/Foto/

een highlite uit de serie:

----------


## rinus bakker

Dankjewel collega, upgrading is nu ook blij.
Dit was een mooie serie van 16 boogdelen die samen een 25m truss-cirkel vormden.
Nu zijn er tenminste 10 delen ervan op allerlei denkbare manieren 
(maar vrijwel allemaal het gevolg van overbelasting of foute belasting) 
naar een andere wereld geholpen.  
Wat lastig op de foto was te zetten, is een aantal trussbogendelen 
die over de gehele lengte ervan pakweg 3cm om hun as zijn getordeerd. 
Maar zie toe en verbaas je zou ik zeggen.

----------


## per-i

Dag allemaal,

ik werkt geregeld op dit soort evenementen (eigenlijk allemaal zo'n beetje)

90% van deze evenementen wordt het geluid door stage pro gedaan. Dus inderdaad l'accoustics geluid. De afgelopen Dance Valley indoor heb ik sinds lange tijd een ander bedrijf gezien (kan ff niet meer op de naam komen, maar ze gebruiken D&B)

Gr,

per-i

p.s. ik doe video en/of lasers op dit soort evenementen

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:_Geplaatst door per-i_
> 
> 90% van deze evenementen wordt het geluid door stage pro gedaan. Dus inderdaad l'accoustics geluid. De afgelopen Dance Valley indoor heb ik sinds lange tijd een ander bedrijf gezien (kan ff niet meer op de naam komen, maar ze gebruiken D&B)



Afgelopen Dance Valley outdoor heeft de Purple Group wat torentjes D&B weggezet, bedoel je die?

----------


## rinus bakker

Nou hebben we dit topic net verplaatst naar waar het hoorde = Rigging!
en dan gaan we meteen volslagen OFF-topic mekkeren over het geluid van Qlimax?
Het topic gaat niet op slot 
maar verder gezever over 'de herrie' - zonder enig verband met de rigging ervan - 
*wordt zonder meer verwijderd* .

Dus [u]*per-i*</u> 
jouw inbreng met betrekking tot rigging van video of lasers bij die productie wordt wel gewaardeerd,
of het opgeven van het gewicht van de luidspreker-multigangs (ik noem maar wat),
maar beperk het tot datgene wat je weet (en desnoods voor de rechter onder ede kan beweren).

----------


## per-i

maar beperk het tot datgene wat je weet (en desnoods voor de rechter onder ede kan beweren).???

Hoe bedoel je dit dan? Ik werk al jaren op dit soor evenementen, dus mag toch zeggen dat ik redelijk wat ervaring heb.

Dat het misschien niet in dit onderwerp hoort dat kan ik begrijpen.

----------


## rinus bakker

hoi per-i, 
het is ook niet jouw werk-ervaring die ter discussie staat, 
maar dat je een 'side-topic'(geluid) binnenbrengt in dit onderwerp over (een deel van) de rigging van het licht/decor bij Qlimax. Duidelijker zo? 
Als je het over het geluid op die klus wilt gaan hebben, doe dat dan
- in een nieuw topic 
- in het geluids forum gedeelte doet.
En daarom heb ik de titel van dit topic ook maar wat "aangescherpt".

----------


## oversound

Hoi Rinus,

Kijkend naar de foto's schrik ik toch best wel. Dit ziet er echt niet gezond uit en het valt me dan ook alles mee dat er niets naar beneden is gekomen of iets gescheurd. (of is dit wel gebeurt?)
Maar zijn er van de cirkel ook bepaalde stukken veel zwaarder verbogen dan andere stukken?
Hier bedoel ik mee dat de rechter kant in het midden van de cirkel (om even een voorbeeld te noemen) zwaarder beschadigd of verbogen was dan andere plekken van de cirkel? Of is het in zijn geheel gewoon verbogen/ gedraait/ om zeep geholpen?
Groet,
Emiel

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door oversound_
> 
> Hoi Rinus,
> 1) Dit ziet er echt niet gezond uit en het valt me dan ook alles mee dat er niets naar beneden is gekomen of iets gescheurd. (of is dit wel gebeurt?)
> 2) Maar zijn er van de cirkel ook bepaalde stukken veel zwaarder verbogen dan andere stukken?
> 3) Hier bedoel ik mee dat de rechter kant in het midden van de cirkel (om even een voorbeeld te noemen) zwaarder beschadigd of verbogen was dan andere plekken van de cirkel? 
> 4) Of is het in zijn geheel gewoon verbogen/ gedraait/ om zeep geholpen?



1 = Niets gescheurd - althans niet direct zichtbaar .... 
en ook gelukkig niets naar beneden gekomen. Maar dat laatste is waarschijnlijk dan ook letterlijk meer geluk dan wijsheid geweest. 

2) Ja IDD, maar dat lag vooral aan de plaats waar ze zaten tov het aangrijppunt voor de takels en de erop rustende belasting. Om zoiets zeker te weten zou je de hele zaak kwa plaatsing/rangschikking moeten reconstrueren. Maar dat is een klusje waar je niet zo 123 meer klaar bent, want niemand had er bij de 'afbouw' natuurlijk belang bij om ergens merktekens op te zetten. 
3) zie 2.

4) Volgens de mensen van Interal waren er 6 van de 16 delen van die 25m cirkel (dus dik 75m ontrek!) waar niet direct iets van beschadiging of vervorming aan waar te nemen was. 
Maar ze waren er ook niet helemaal zeker van, en het hele ding is dan ook technisch afgekeurd (niet onverstandig lijkt mij), en thans moet het geheel vervangen worden.

----------


## stompie

nou lees ik dus zo links en rechts op dit forum dat je dus op eoa manier bij dat geheel betrokken bent geweest , pag 1 of 2 staat dat je er bij was dat het project half af was etc, wat was precies jouw rol in dat geheel? kan me nl niet voorstellen dat gedurende de bouw v/e dergelijk evenement iedereen lukraak even t gelredome in kan rennen, rigger of niet.

----------


## Iko

Denk dat dat tijdens het bouwen niet zo'n groot probleem is  :Smile:  Iedereen rijd en loopt daar natuurlijk de hele dag in en uit, dus steeds controlleren wie er in en uit gaan wordt niet echt gedaan volgens mij... Tenminste niet bij dinge waar ik was..

----------


## rinus bakker

2 stompie:
Ingehuurd door het Gelredome als onafhankelijk rigging-adviseur.
Zeg maar om te voorkomen dat de huisriggers en productieriggers 
elkaar 'in de haren' zouden vliegen toen er 'verschillen van inzicht' tussen beide ontstonden.
Ik heb toen in een uur of zes/zeven een berekening/schatting van de gewichten en takelbelastingen moeten doen, plus een paar algemene inschattingen van de risico's.
Deze veelbesproken cirkel was daar de belangrijkste van, 
en ik heb toen ook meteen ter plekke dit soort van beschadigingen voorspeld. 
De productierigger snapte volgens mij niet eens wat 'toelaatbare afschuifkracht' (op een truss) eigenlijk betekent. 
En ik heb voor de Gelredome toen ook vastgesteld dat de grootste gevaren voor bezwijken ervan, niet zouden optreden terwijl er publiek binnen zou zijn, maar alleen tijdens de bouw en afbouw.   

Voor 160 punten heb je normaal toch wel een paar dagen nodig, dus veel gebeurde op basis van aannames en schattingen: 
-multiconnectors (=multikabels) tellen op een hoogte van pakweg 10m boven de vloer, 
-trusstypes en lengtes (=gewichten) schatten op een hoogte van 20m. 
-allerlei vormen 'decor-platen-aluminium-in-stalen-frames', waarvan gezegd werd: 
"Ach joh, die wegen toch 'niks' of 'bijna niks'". 
Om daarna te constateren dat 'niks' ca. 5a6kg /stuk was, en 'bijna niks' ca. 10kg/stuk.
Van 'niks' hing er aan het eind ruim 500kg en 'bijna niks' bleek bij elkaar dik 700kg! Kortom: 1200kg vergeten mee te rekenen aan één enkel trussframe! Op een van de 1-tonners kwam ik op 1148 kg, de productierigger op 681 kg. 
En zo vond ik nog veel meer voorbeelden van grove fouten in de puntlast-opgaves. 

Wat nou veilig?! 
De Arbeidsinspectie had "de keet" - in mijn ogen terecht - dichtgehouden. 
Er was alleen een 'truss-en-takel-plattegrond, maar 
hijsplan?: nakko, 
puntlastberekeningen?: nakko, 
gewichtsopgavens van de gehesen materialen (licht, geluid, decor, projectie)?: nakko.

Lukraak binnen rennen kun je dus niet zeggen, er bleek een heel gegronde reden voor de Gelredome om deze 'second opinion' te vragen.
Ook na een week of vier heb ik nog steeds geen 'contra-berekening' of spread-sheet met merken types en gewichten of ander soort van uitleg van dit geknoei mogen zien.
Dus de huisrigger had wel degelijk gelijk bij zijn twijfels aan de nauwgezetheid (en de steeds weer veranderende) opgaves door de productierigger.
Duidelijk genoeg?

De reden dat ik dit topic heb geopend is dat ik het vreemd vond dat er helemaal geen aandacht aan werd besteed, terwijl de meeste grote klussen als dit toch binnen een paar dagen op het forum verschijnen. 
En IDD was ik ook wel nieuwsierig naar het eindresultaat, want toen ik er was was het geheel nog lang niet klaar - en liepen ze al dik 15 uur achter op schema. 
En de ochtend na de load-out werd ik al gebeld over geruchten dat er iets ingestort zou zijn tijdens de demontage. 
Ik snap nu wel hoe zo'n gerucht in de wereld kan komen.

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> De Arbeidsinspectie had "de keet" - in mijn ogen terecht - dichtgehouden.



is de arbeidsinspectie er ook bij geweest?

----------


## rinus bakker

Natuurlijk zijn daar geen mensen van binnen geweest.
Die komen alleen als er een (ersntig) ongeluk geweest is... en daar hoor je dan ook een jaar niks meer over. 
Als iedereen het allang vergeten is komt er daar op een buro een rapportje dat meteen in een stoffige la verdwijnt.


Die zijn bezig met 
- vergaderen over de speerpunten van het beleid, 
- evalueren van de stukken en de regels van de afgelopen 10 jaar, 
- voorstellen doen voor het herzien van regelgeving voor de komende 10 jaar, 
- formuleren van de conclusies bij de studie van de inventarisatie van de voor het veld relevante opbouw van de kennisinfrastructuur en de inrichting van een platform voor het zo efficient mogelijk kunnen zorgen voor de overdracht daarvan op die doelgroepsgebieden, waarvan in redelijkheid mag worden aangenomen dat die nu het begin van deze zin al zijn vergeten. 
- enz enz.

Joh, die kunnen toch onmogelijk ook nog eens, zo maar steeksproefsgewijs, bij een grote productie als dit komen kijken. 
Stel je voor, dan zouden ze ook nog kennis van zaken moeten hebben, dus studeren (=werkwoord!) op ons rare vak {trussen? klimtakels? puntlasten? afschuifkrachten? statisch onbepaalde liggers? riggingplot? wat zijn dat nou allemaal weer voor kreten? waar kan ik daar wat over vinden in de regelgeving?} - dan raken ze helemaal in de overuren. 
En dat mag niet van de Arbowet!  :Smile: 
Controleren op handel in sigarenbandjes dat is veel gemakkelijker!

Maar áls ze er waren geweest hadden er heel wat bestuurlijke boetes kunnen worden uitgedeeld. Ze hadden met gemak de  10.000,- kunnen halen.
En was het werk - dat toch al achterliep - stilgelegd tot er een aantal onverantwoorde zaken naar behoren waren opgelost.
Of waren er flink wat vrijkaarten weggegeven, de deksel op de doofpot gedaan, en dezelfde soort kansberekening als de productierigger gehanteerd: "*** zegene de greep".  :Frown:

----------


## Upgrading your system

Wat late reactie van mijn lkant, zeker vanwegen het feit dat ik heb zitten zeuren om die foto's, daarvoor mijn excuses.

Maar T@RING!! dit is echt niet normaal, als je de belasting van dit formaat circel bekijkt, kun je zien dat dit toch best een behoorlijk hoge waarde geeft, en dan komt het geheel naar beneden en is geheel verkloot! Ik vindt het schandaling dat er mensen zijn die op deze manier denken om te gaan met materiaal van verhuurders of hun baas. 

Dit heeft gewoon niets met menselijke fouten te maken. ik heb dit 1 maal eerder gezien. (weliswaar op kleinere schaal) maar toch is naar mijn mening gebleken dat dit altijd voortkomt uit onjuist gebruik vanwegen desinteresse of ongeinterreseerdheid en bijna nooit door menselijke fouten uit onwetendheid. Dit wordt nog eens versterkt door het feit dat er al eerder is aangegeven dat deze circel met een heftruck op hoogte is geduwd. 

en toch, ookal reken jij het als een zure opmerking, kan ik hier zeggen: *** ZEGENE DE GREEP! want als dit was neergekomen.... dan hadden we ons grote ongeluk gehad waarna de regeltjes wel een konden veranderen. maar toch! geef mij de greep maar. 

Rinus, ik zal het even netjes vragen: ik wil deze foto's van je graag in mijn "Archiefje" opnemen. Vindt je dat bezwaarlijk gezien het feit dat er Rhino riggs copyright opzit[:P]?

----------


## rinus bakker

Hoi *upgrading* 
Over deze hele ring werd ca. 6 ton afgedragen aan 12 steunpunten, maar na het kantelen over meer dan 45 graden was dat een kleine 7 ton over feitelijk nog maar 6 steunpunten (4takels+2heftrucks).
Door de verschillen in hoeksnelheid van de takels langs de bovenrand waren er altijd wel minstens 2 ervan die even helemaal niks deden, en met slappe kettingen hingen. 
En dat is een resultaat van pure onkunde of onwetendheid (gecombineerd met een forse dosis bluf?)
In desinteresse geloof ik niet zo, gezien het 'episch centrum' van het ego.

Het feit dat de maximaal toelaatbare puntlast op deze truss maar een goede 550kg (is of daaromtrent),
betekent dat - zelfs al zou die verdeling wel in de ideale wereld hebben plaatsgevonden - er toch al 7000/8 = 875kg per punt zou hebben gehangen, dat is 1,6 x de toegelaten last. 
En als je dan weet dat de veiligheidsfactor voor berekening van truss zo op 1,5 (NEN) a 1,7(DIN) zit, dan weet je dus ook dat je 'in de slopfase' ervan terechtkomt.
Weet je dat allemaal niet - dus ook niet wat 'veilgheidsfactor' nou eigenlijk inhoudt, hoe kun je dan in vredesnaam verantwoordelijkheid dragen voor de veiligheid?

Domme Bluf (of Grote Smoel?) komt ooit een keer duidelijk bewijsbaar aan het licht.
of volgens een oud gezegde: "Al is de leugen nog zo snel, de waarheid achterhaalt hem wel". 

En wat betreft die hogere macht en de door haar gegeven zegeningen, het blijkt helaas
dat in alle takken van sport en bedrijfsleven, dat die zegen nog wel eens uit wil blijven.
(Het blijven krengen hè, die machtige vrouwen!)
En dan rust gewoon weer alle verantwoordelijkheid en aansprakelijkheid bij degene die de betreffende zege vooraf had afgesmeekt. 

Maar of zoenoffers aan de Mammon, Beelzebub of Bacchus daarvoor de juiste methodes zijn??
Ik vond het wat vreemd, dat toen die ster-cirkel na 5,5 uur (=5m/uur ipv 5m/min!) eindelijk rechtop stond, en de eerste forse beschadigingen er inmiddels al hoog en breed in zaten, er een fles champagne werd opgetrokken. 
Alsof hier een topprestatie was verricht in plaats van een prutsklus.

Maar een van de Qlimax-mensen verbaasde/beklaagde zich wel er wel over dat steeds minder van de topriggers in Nederland nog trek hebben om voor hen/hem te werken. 
En dat kreeg ik (die nog nooit, op wat voor manier dan ook, ooit bij een deze klussen betrokken was) dan ook nog eens heel verwijtent te horen van een amateuristisch zetbaasje van de Qlimax-organisatie. Hoe dom moet je zijn om zulke dingen te beweren?

Op deze fotos zit zeker géén Rhino Rigs (met slechts 1 'g') copywright.
Je kunt hoogstens vragen aan degene die voor dit sloopwerk verantwoordelijk was of er artistieke rechten op zitten  :Wink: 

Wat mij betreft is dit weer een waarschuwing waarmee ik hoop dat we dat grote ongeluk nog wat langer kunnen uitstellen. 
Ontkomen eraan zal naar ik vrees niet lukken, zeker niet als prutswerk als dit, ook nog steeds aan productie-organisaties als 'rigging' wordt verkocht.
Als er een Rigging-technisch tuchtcollege zou bestaan was dit daar zeker voor terecht gekomen.

----------


## Upgrading your system

Laten we het hopen Rinus, 
En mocht er idd een tuchtraad komen binnen de tijd dat dit in 2 woorden "moordadige misdrijf" is verjaard, en je bent de foto's kwijt, dan heb ik ze bij deze voor je want ik heb ze gearresteerd! (voor mijn verzameling)

verder ben ik onder behandeling gagaan voor mijn parkinson probleem dus Rhino Riggs kan ik over een tijdje ook met 1 g schrijven [:P] (als ik goed oefen) :Big Grin:

----------


## rinus bakker

Hoi *Upggradingg*,
maakt mij niet uit hoor...

----------


## R. den Ridder

Nou, daat gaat weer een stuk aluminium naar de shredder...zonde hoor :-) 
Maar wel ongelofeloos; was deze cirkel ook afgeschoord ofzo? als een van de takels het had begeven zou het hele zaakje toch gewoon voorover gedonderd zijn of is dit te simpel geredeneerd?

Groet,
Ralph

----------


## rinus bakker

Hoi Ralph,
Of het voorover of achterover zou zijn geweest weet ik niet, ik had niet de tijd om zwaartepunt enz te bepalen, voorover was overigens wel waarschijnlijker vanwege gewicht van die decor-sterren.
Maar ik had geadviseerd om IDD een hulpconstrustie of tuikabel-schoren naar de tribunes erachter aan te brengen, zodat naar voren vallen nooit zou kunnen.
Of ze dat ook ooit gedaan hebben?
Ik vrees van niet! (Want dat had dan nog meer geld gekost!)
_"en alles is toch goed gegaan?"_  :Frown:

----------


## G-LiTe

Hoi hoi,

Heb deze topic al geruime tijd nauwgezet gevolgd. Ook vooral omdat op regelmatige basis hier offerteaanvragen van Q-dance productions binnenkomen. Die we vrijwel steeds op een even regelmatige basis verliezen aan ETF (Procon Belgie) :Smile: .

Maar stilaan begint er toch 1 vraag meer en meer naar boven te komen: Wie deed nu de productierigging voor deze klus?? Dat Frontline de huisriggers zijn is een algemeen geweten, maar ik wil nu toch ook wel graag horen wie de productierigging deed.

De laatste keer dat ik in aanraking kwam met Q-dance, hadden ze inderdaad een 'semi-vaste productierigger', die ook al het riggingmateriaal (takels, trussing,...) aanleverde via het steeds meer voorkomende puntensysteem.
Maar destijds tijdens productievergaderingen was deze eerder aan de voorzichtige kant en had op vele van de Q-dance design insteken slechts een 'no-go' als commentaar.

Kan me moeilijk voorstellen dat het om dezelfde persoon gaat, vandaar mijn nieuwschierigheid.

G-LiTe

----------


## rinus bakker

Voor wie de gehele zaak zorgvuldig doorleest.
Deze company-naam is al genoemd.
Maar zolang de Gelredome nog bezig om opheldering te verkrijgen van de organisatie - die deze riggingcompany had ingehuurd - kan ik alleen maar laten zien wat er allemaal mis is gegaan.
Als ik het fiat krijg van de Gelredome kan ik werder ook wel 'man en paard' noemen.
Ik denk trouwens dat je met die "semi-vaste-productie-rigger+materiaal-leverancier" al genoeg weet.
Wat is trouwens een 'no-go' commentaar? 
Komt dat voort uit volslagen idiote voorstellen van de klant of uit een 'don't know'?

Ik denk dat dit wel eens iets te maken zou kunnen hebben met het "Peter-priciple":
je maakt net zolang promotie en groei door in jouw carriere/positie 
totdat je op een plek bent beland waarbij blijkt dat het 'boven je macht' is gekomen... 
Dat heeft te maken met het heel goed van jezelf weten waar talent+kennis+ervaring aan de grens van je persoonlijke capaciteit/vermogen zijn gekomen. 
Sommige mensen weten dat ze in bepaalde opzichten iets tekortkomen maar bedekken dat dan met bluf, of het spelen van de vermoorde onschuld.
Overigens 'no-go' bestaat in dit vak eigenlijk niet. 
'no-doe' (Van: "Joe Doe") is echter bijna altijd maatgevend.

----------


## stompie

je hebt dus beschadigingen aan de truss voorspeld, nou lijkt mij dat een voorspelling die je bv aan de verhuurder van de truss kan geven of aan de productie rigger, welk advies heb je aan t gelredome gegeven?, was er bv ongerustheid bij t gelredome? je schrijft nl dat je ingehuurd bent om , quote " te voorkomen dat de huisriggers en productieriggers
elkaar 'in de haren' zouden vliegen toen er 'verschillen van inzicht' tussen beide ontstonden.".

Als ik t gelredome was zou ik me bv zorgen maken om of iets wel of niet de lucht in kan en  t  feit dat jantje en pietje daarover van mening verschillen zou voor mij secundair zijn

----------


## Upgrading your system

> citaat:Als ik t gelredome was



 Ik hoop voor je dat dat nooit gebeurd :Big Grin: 





> citaat:Als ik t gelredome was zou ik me bv zorgen maken om of iets wel of niet de lucht in kan en t feit dat jantje en pietje daarover van mening verschillen zou voor mij secundair



weet je wat het is stompie, het probleem is gewoon dat er door een gelredome een rigger wordt ingehuurd om hiervoor te zorgen, de mensen van het gelredome zullen slechts in zeer beperkte mate weten wat de do en do'nt s zijn van rigging.(vandaar dat daarvoor een rigger is ingehuurd.
Het probleem van onveilige rigging zal uiteindelijk belanden bij de huisrigger en productierigger. Daar zijn deze immers ook voor ingehuurd.

Wat ik me alleen afvraag is hoe het nou eigelijk zit wanneer hierover echt gedebateerd zal moetten worden. 

de rigging is door de productierigger geplaatst, maar moet de huisrigger daar geen goedkeuring aan verlenen?? 
Of werkt het niet op die manier? [B)]

----------


## G-LiTe

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> Voor wie de gehele zaak zorgvuldig doorleest.
> Deze company-naam is al genoemd.



Rinus,

Ik weet idd genoeg, heb het topic nog eens doorgelezen en je omschrijving 'Nederlands bedrijf met een vleugje Engels' of iets van die strekking zegt genoeg.
Nu sinds die een smak materiaal de plas overgestuurd hebben zijn die nochthans serieus in de groei, leveren oa. rigging voor The Night of The Proms. En zoals ik al stelde ben ik de man in charge of de Nederlandse tak al paar keer op productie tegengekomen en een regelrechte cowboy/losbol leek ie mij allerminst. Dus zonder mensen te willen vrijwaren van bepaalde verantwoordelijkheden denk ik dat het aangewezen is om af te wachten wat eventuele conclusies zijn van eventuele navragen/onderzoeken.
Je kan als rigger nog zo goed je huiswerk maken, maar als bepaalde 'getallenleveranciers' hun getallen aan de magere kant geven ben je goed zuur.
Heb zelf ooit mogen ervaren dat een 'deco-element' dat in een musical-grid hing tijdens een productie-meeting gequoteerd werd op hooguit enkele 10-tallen kg. De rekenafschatting van mij van 100kg bleek ruim onvoldoende te zijn, toen op load-in dag bleek dat het geheel ruim 350kg woog. 
'Iets was tijdens het testen wat verwrongen en daarom hebben we een en ander iets zwaarder uitgevoerd', was de uitleg, waar je het dan mee moet doen.
Daar gaat dan je huiswerk de prullenmand in.

G-LiTe

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

> citaat:_Geplaatst door G-LiTe_
> En zoals ik al stelde ben ik de man in charge of de Nederlandse tak al paar keer op productie tegengekomen en een regelrechte cowboy/losbol leek ie mij allerminst. Dus zonder mensen te willen vrijwaren van bepaalde verantwoordelijkheden denk ik dat het aangewezen is om af te wachten wat eventuele conclusies zijn van eventuele navragen/onderzoeken.
> 
> Je kan als rigger nog zo goed je huiswerk maken, maar als bepaalde 'getallenleveranciers' hun getallen aan de magere kant geven ben je goed zuur.



Als je dit schrijft dan heb je of de verkeerde persoon in gedachte of je hebt geen mensenkennis.
De persoon kan een heel aardig mens zijn, met liefdevolle gedachten, het blijft natuurlijk werk waar we het hier over hebben.

Dus hier werk en privé even gescheiden

En werk doe je goed, redelijk of slecht.
En als je in de bankstellen business zit, leveren beunhazen geen gevaar op.
maar zit je in de rigging, 

en je weigert om kennis te vergaren op jouw vakgebied,
en je hebt een grote bek, maar likt de klant zijn r**d,
En de iets betere riggers willen niet meer voor je werken,
En je hebt eigenlijk teveel spullen, maar te weinig personeel,
En je weigert om ook maar een beetje toe te geven dat je er eigenlijk niets van snapt.(als je dat wel zou doen zullen de zaken al een stuk beter gaan en krijg je veel meer medewerking)
En je niet bij vakverenigingen bent aangesloten,

Dan ben je een beunhaas/losbol/amateur//enz.


(sorry, liet me even gaan)

----------


## G-LiTe

Wow wow.

Een hevige reactie precies Jeroen.
Nu, belangrijk is, dat zoals ik al zei, ik hem maar een enkele keer op een klus ervaren heb, en daar geen totaal verkeerde indruk gaf. (Heb er al ergere meegemaakt). 
Net zoals ik jou ook maar een paar keer heb meegemaakt en ook op basis daarvan een indruk heb  :Smile: 
(neem dan maar even aan dat er niet zoveel Jeroen de Goei's in de wereld zijn die je wel eens in de combinatie trussen/trapezes tegenkomt  :Smile: ).

Je mag je trouwens soms best eens laten gaan,
kan opluchten.

G-LiTe

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

Ik weet niet precies welke trapeze je bedoeld -cinees-koriaans-braziliaans, maar het gaat erom dat kennis voor het oprapen ligt.
Als je zo een grote circel moet hijsen, en je hebt weinig tijd, dan is het eenvoudig om  advies te gaan inwinnen. Je kan een project als deze even door iemand laten bedenken. diegene hoeft dan niet eens op de productie aanwezig te zijn, en je kan zelf met de eer gaan stijken. 
En als je dit soort grote klussen in de gelredome wil gaan doen, dan zal je kennis moeten inwinnen. en dan kan je wel eens dom overkomen.
maar dat is dan niet erg. je leert, je bouwt contacten op, en je kan je ontwikkelen. 
dan is het stoer om zo,n grote productie te doen, maar even laten blijken dat je iets niet snapt, dat durven ze dan niet.

----------


## rinus bakker

Hoi Jeroen,
het gaat natuurlijk niet aan om nu meteen kwaad te worden,
als iemand dat wel mag, dan ben ik het wel.
En ik werd dat bijna ook, toen de man in kwestie zich op heel essentiele punten verschool achter:

- _"ik heb een tekening in S-CAD aangeleverd..."_
&gt; (Ja en? is die teken-software soms al 5 jaar bewezen foutloos? welke software is dat uberhaupt? en hoeft een rigger niet te checken/doublechecken? en is tekenen hetzelfde als rekenen? kom op zeg?)

- _"ik heb het nagevraagd bij Prolyte en die zeiden dat het kon"_
&gt; (terwijl we op dat moment Nota Bene over Interal truss hebben. Ik heb later ook bij Prolyte gevraagd waar hij het dan over gehad heeft.. dat ging over de bewegende sterren op scheef hangende ST-towers... en precies dat waarvoor Prolyte gewaarschuwd had bleek ook en probleem na de opbouw... Bij Interal is nooit nagevraagd 'of het zo kon'!)

- _"ik kan misschien een foutje gemaakt hebben ..."_
&gt; ('een' foutje? ca. 95% van alle puntlastopgaven van die 160 takels klopte niet! En er zit nogal een verschil tussen 680kg en 1130kg!) 

- _"mijn rekengegevens liggen in Utrecht op kantoor... "_
&gt; (en daar ligt het na een week of 4 - 5 nog steeds!)(in de hoop dat de tijd alle wonden wel heelt?)

In elk geval veel succes gewenst bij de NotP. 
En hopen op een niet te ingewikkelde of uitdagende rigging, dan lukt het vast en zeker wel.

----------


## stompie

kan me voorstellen als er iemand even  'los' gaat dat mn vraag blijft hangen ,maar denk dat boven aan de pagina van mij nog een vraag staat

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door stompie_
> 
> kan me voorstellen als er iemand even 'los' gaat dat m'n vraag blijft hangen, maar denk dat boven aan de pagina van mij nog een vraag staat



en als je de moeite neemt om mijn bijdragen zorgvuldiger te lezen was jouw vraag al beantwoord voor je hem gesteld had.

----------


## G-LiTe

Rinus,

'Bewegende sterren aan op scheef hangende ST-towers'
Wat moet ik me daar bij voorstellen?

G.

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Geert




> citaat:_Geplaatst door Showtechniek_



Dat is er één 
- die sterren zijn met behulp van een frame aan twee ST-sleeve blocks gemonteerd en die bewegen langs 5 towers in en 5-punt-stervorm over het vlak van de cirkel.

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Showtechniek_



en dat is de 2e: 
Hier zie je de sterren meer naar de buitenrand van die cirkel staan, en zie je ook de binnenkant van de 5 ST-towers in stralenpatroon...

Ja ik geef toe - het is lastig om zoiets in een paar woorden uit te leggen. 
Maar ik neem aan dat je nu beter begrijpt waar ik het over had.

Ik hoorde later dat er nog gauw iemand was ingehuurd, die na het rechtopzetten, een dag bezig geweest is om dit allemaal ook werkend te krijgen....

----------


## Kevin_DM

*****, hoe bedenken ze het...
Hoe bewogen deze sterren op deze supports ? Is dit gedaan met een cyberhoist langs weerszijden en een dubbele sleeveblock ? Of hebben ze hier nog iets anders voor verzonnen... ?

Meer en meer geeft me dit de indruk dat je hier toch wel een behoorlijke portie lef voor moet hebben om hiervoor de volle verantwoordelijkheid te nemen qua rigging... Lijken me toch wel een behoorlijk aantal dingen te gebeuren waar volgens mij de riggers zelf geen flauw benul van konden hebben of dit wel perfect ging aflopen... Wij hebben zelf ook al wel de meest waanzinnige dingen gedaan op tours allerlei, maar ik heb dan toch de indruk dat daar wat meer over nagedacht en berekend is dan deze verzinsels... Heb in verleden ook al verscheidene discussies gehad over de VF die aangenomen worden bij alu trussen, en bij onze (weliswaar loodzware) spanten & towers, en zou ik me toch meer comfortabel voelen in tweede geval.

----------


## axs

Ook even de opbouw van het geheel aan het bekijken en daarbij rees me de volgende vraag...

ST-towers zitten dus alle 5 bevestigd aan de kleine (4m) cirkel en aan de 25m cirkel, lopend over de 12m.

Hoe kan men de sleeveblocks/ster dan nog verder bewegen over die 12m cirkel heen?

[list][*]1 sleeveblock tussen de 4 en 12 en eentje tussen de 12 en 25, maar dan LIJKT het mij dat de 'sterren' nog niet tot de positie kunnen geraken waar ze op de laatste foto staan[?][*]Of hangt de 12m cirkel gewoon los van de rest?[?][/list]

----------


## stompie

rinus.
Heb alle 8 pgn doorgelezen om een overbodige vraag van me eruit te vissen, heb echter nergens een antwoord kunnen vinden op de vraag wat je t gelredome hebt geadviseerd. of in een ander geval ,indien ze slechts je advies tussen beide 'partyen' wilde, wat dan je advies was

----------


## rinus bakker

Hoi stompie,
als je inzage wilt in de details van dat rapport van een kleine 25 kantjes moet je maar bij de Gelredome gaan solliciteren.
en als je tussen de regels door kunt lezen heb je de antwoorden in 'grove lijnen' toch al gezien. 
Misschien kan ik over een paar (weken of) maanden meer in details antwoorden.

Rinus

----------


## rinus bakker

2 Kevin,
qua VF - 'the nail on the head' zeg maar.
qua details - zie antwoord aan stompie.
2 Tom,
correctie: over 12m *én* 18m cirkel.
qua verdere detaisl  - zie antwoord aan stompie.

En omdat dit ook allemaal ik tekst erg lastig is om uit te leggen, 
zal ik eens proberen het geheel na te schetsen. 
of eens kijken of er tussen mijn foto's iets bruikbaars zit ter uitleg.
Patience please. 
Het (technische) ontwerp hiervan staat ook helemaal niet ter discussie,
wel de uitvoering en de veiligheid ervan.

----------


## stompie

:Big Grin:  gelredome solliciteren, als ik t topic lees kunnen ze 24/7 daar iemand gebruiken die bij de noodstop v/h dak zit , maar sorry te ver en ik ben geen voetbal fan.

Komt over dat er gezien de omstandigheden (nog) geen duidelijk antwoord gegeven kan worden op mn laatste vraag, kan in bel v onderzoek zijn Chronologisch gezien onstaat er dus een moment dat 2 riggende partyen een conflikt krijgen mbt tot een objekt wat geplaatst moet worden, een 3e party word erbij gehaald en er volgt een advies, hoe is zoiets in de rigging/ evenementen industrie geregeld? jij komt dus als third party binnen, beschik je dan al over alle data? , ik neem aan dat er dan een vergader moment komt, lijkt me vrij normaal, en ik neem aan dat er dan een moment komt dat jij een konkrete uitspraak doet ivm met een go/no go. Zal tussen de regels best hier en daar staan dat je daar een mening over had maar ik lees dus nergens dat je een konkrete go/no go uitspraak heb gedaan. Rapporten van 25 pgns mep je nl niet in een middag uit je pc

----------


## G-LiTe

2Rinus

Ik snap het sterrengegeven nu, maar het maakt het geheel nog megalomaner dan het al was. De extra factoren die dit in het geheel induceert zijn talrijk, om er maar enkele aan te halen:

- torsie op de ST-towers
- wisselend belastingspatroon

en daarbij neem ik aan dat zo een ster net iets meer dan 15kg weegt.

2Kevin

StageCo doet soms ook wel een 'extraordinary' dingen. Maar idd. bij jullie wordt dan alles net iets grondiger in detail bekeken en berekend. Heb het genoegen gehad om eerder dit jaar aan een riggingproject te mogen samen werken met Hans Willems. En al waren er talrijke fronsende wenkbrauwen in onze omgeving, ik ben 's nachts niet zwetend wakker geworden ofzo. We wisten gewoon dat we het goed geanalyseerd hadden.

De FEM-software die jullie hebben is in zulke situaties natuurlijk een handig en zeer bruikbaar gegeven. We hebben toen zelfs 'ontdekt' dat relatief gezien de Prolyte S100F niet zo een sterke truss is tov. de Prolyte S52F. Iets wat Rinus me later dit jaar nog bevestigde.

Stilaan dringt zich bij mij de vraag op: Was dit wel op 'deze wijze' uitvoerbaar, en zoja hoe?
Iemand?
Hoe is dit eigenlijk opgebouwd? Sequentieel stijgend en bijbouwen. Of de ganse meuk horizontaal en dan vertikaal trekken.
Ik weet uit eigen ervaring dat dat laatste net iets complexer is dan het lijkt. Heb het zelf twee jaar geleden uitgevoerd in Ahoy, met een verticaal trussenwand dat in zijn totaliteit 5.5ton woog. Ook de Frontline huisriggers bleven toekijken voor het moment-supreme als het grid van horizontaal naar vertikaal ging, maar voor deze operatie alleen waren er 8-hulppunten gemaakt.

G-LiTE

----------


## rinus bakker

2 *G-Lite*,
Van plat (horizontaal) liggende toestand - via schuin - opgetrokken naar verticaal.

_Notre Dieu punit immediatement!_ heet dat dan, geloof ik.

Wat betreft ST-towers - dat was geverifieerd bij Prolyte -
al hadden ze daar wel zo hun opmerkingen tav de werking en uitvoerbaarheid.

2 *stompie*:

1e advies = Qua dakbelasting: 
Na verzameling van alle mogelijke gegevens en herberekening van de puntlasten:
Laat de constructeur maar opnieuw (4e keer meen ik) alle gegevens door de computer halen
om te zien wat de spanningen zijn in de vakwerkstaven van het dak ...
We bleken namelijk gegaan te zijn van 58 naar 67 ton! (terwijl 50 ton de vuistregel voor het maximum is).
Dat is niet mijn kennisgebied en ook niet mijn verantwoordelijkheid.
De constructeur heeft uiteindelijk toestemming gegeven met een blik op het weerbericht 
(- en met de stoom uit zijn oren).

2e advies = Qua megalomane cirkel: 
In mijn berekeningen en inschattingen ('educated guesses') zaten er een aantal onderdelen tegen of op de bezwijkgrens. 
Niets was er echt meteen aan te wijzen als direct levensbedreigend gevaar. 
En dan doe je een instant RI&E: Als er iets zou bezwijken zou dat gebeuren tijdens op- of afbouw. 
En de technici zouden - als ze dat met hun gezonde verstand al niet begrepen hadden - uit de gevarenzone (moeten) worden gehouden.  
(Een van de organisatoren had vast een hekel aan zijn vader, 
want die oude heer liep verdraaid vaak rond op plekken 
waar elk weldenkend mens ziet zou willen komen. 
Maar zoonlief noch productie-rigger wezen hem op dat gedrag 
... en ik zat zelf op een tribune - hoogstens op schreeuwbereik, 
maar of op dat moment een brul van mij wat zou hebben geholpen?
"The show must go on" had de organisatie in al haar wijsheid (hebzucht?) besloten - 
en vertrouwde daarmee enkel en geheel op het oordeel van de productierigger.)

En tijdens de show zou het bezwijken veel minder waarschijnlijk zijn, 
en niet zeker niet publieks-bedreigend wanneer er schoren/tuien naar achteren zouden zijn aangebracht.
Wat er verder tussen pruductie en pand is be- of afgesproken weet ik niet.

----------


## G-LiTe

2Rinus,

Als de cirkel van plat horizontaal over schuin naar vertikaal is gegaan, is het dan aannemelijk om te stellen dat de structurele schade hoogstwaarschijnlijk vooral tijdens dit proces is gebeurd? Vooral de aanslagpunten op je truss waar de orientatie van de resultante wijzigt naargelang de standhoek is dan vooral een gevarenzone, niet? Of lag het toch nog vooral ergens anders aan.

Greetz.
G-LiTe

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

Ik een vorige reactie van dit topic werd ik een beetje kwaad.
Ik heb 2 zinnen verwijderd omdat ik dit niet kan onderbouwen.
Ik verlies de strekking niet uit het oog, maar het moet wel menselijk blijven.
Noem me maar een lafbek.
Jeroen de Goei

----------


## stompie

dank je, best uitvoerig, neem aan dat dat stuk van die zoon etc een soort van proza is ? zelf zie met netscape nl een klein lettertype en t komt redelijk poetisch over.

Volgende verbaast me dan een beetje ik zie een opwaardering van 9 ton. je schrijft dat 54 de vuistregel is en dat er een constructeur met samengeknepen kloten naar t weerbericht heeft gekeken en aan de hand daarvan een fiat heeft gegeven.

Show must go on of niet maar een gelredome heeft geeneens een constructeur nodig indien de belasting v/h dak zo zwaar word overschreden om bv een complete bouwstop af te roepen, nogmaals stel dat ik wel bij t gelredome zou werken hoefde ik alleen maar t contract te pakken en ik had geeneens rinus bakker of wie dan ook nodig om t hele feest af te blazen, had een mooi koopie geweest, volledige huur beuren en op naar t volgende feest, een leerling advokaat kan welke organisatie waar dan ook met een dergelijke overbelasting alle hoeken v/d rechtszaal laten zien. maar goed, niet jouw zaak schreef je al dus laat dat dan maar wezen wat t is.


andere gedeelte van die bezwijkgrens etc is redelijk duidelijk.

Maar nogmaals, je komt daar dus op afroep binnen, je doet je educadet guesses en zoals ik t tussen de regels begrijp gingen er bij jou een paar alarm bellen af, hoe gaat zoiets dan verder , komt er een vergadering? bleef je om te begeleiden, hoe ging dat dus?

----------


## rinus bakker

2 stompie,
Dat van die pa en de zoon is echt. Dat van 'die hekel' weet ik natuurlijk niet ... maar verder is er geen woord aan gelogen. Maar wel wat off-topic, vandaar.

Verder moet je dan maar eens uitrekenen wat de rekenwaarde voor de sneeuw- en/of windlast op zo'n dak is.
En ik denk dat je nog veel moet leren van hoe dingen toegaan in 'de echte wereld'. 
Dus bespaar me (ons?) jouw commentaar over hoe jij het wel even zou regelen, want je zat niet op die stoel op dat moment, en het hele leven is wegen en afwegen, geven en nemen, tot en met die van risico's toe. 
Misschien dat je bij deze rechtlijnige ('ware geloof') opstelling maar beter theologie of rechten kunt gaan studeren. 
De organisator is voor een bespreking door het stadion uitgenodigd en verder weet ik nog helemaal niks = het ook niet de gunstigste tijd van het jaar voor vlotte communicatie. 
En daar laat ik het verder maar bij.

----------


## stompie

> citaat:je zat niet op die stoel op dat moment, en het hele leven is wegen en afwegen, geven en nemen, tot en met die van risico's to



daar ligt dus de kern v/d vraag waar je dus eigenlijk nog niet direkt een antw op geeft. Nogmaals, je word voor je expertise ingehuurd, schijnbaar beschik je op dat gebied over een gedegen cv, je komt binnen en ik kan me voorstellen dat je dan redelijk snel tot een educated guess komt maar er moet simpelweg een traject daarna hebben gezeten. je constateerde nl dat eea op of tegen de bezwijkgrens aanzaten, lijkt me dan een beetje pietje puk reactie om eea gewoon door te laten gaan. heb je bv de op de vloer zijnde techs op eoa manier gewaarschuwd, andere toezichthouders (bouwkundig bv ) ingeschakeld. voor zover ik het nl lees was jij de expert ter plekke. 

Waar is dus jouw, vooraf,niet achteraf , waarschuwing (of bouwstop) gebleven

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo stompie,

niet om het een of ander. 
Maar wie ben je eigenlijk wel om vanuit een anonieme positie mij hier ter verantwoording te roepen?
ik was niet ingehuurd door de producent om hun werk-veiligheid te controleren, of over het werk van hun productie-rigger iets te zeggen - dat kwam pas uren later, en dan nog steeds als onafhankelijke derde.
Het stadion wilde de opgegeven dakbelastingen laten dubbelchecken, dat is gebeurd.
En vroeg een advies over de veiligheid/het gevaar van die cirkel, en
dat heeft het Gelredome gehad, precies zoals het hierboven al eerder beschreven staat. 
Ik heb in bijzijn van 3 producent-vertegenwoordigers en de man van het stadion aan de productie-rigger precies uitgelegd waar en waarom ik bedenkingen had tegen het geheel. 
Hij had geen ander weerwoord dan 'het bij Prolyte te hebben nagevraagd'. 
Maar de producent besloot de gok (het risico) te nemen, want het was hun absolute 'show-piece'. 
En denk je dat ik dan als een soort politie-agent of inspecteur van de AI of ambtenaar van B&WT daar gewoon een bouwstop kan afkondigen. Ik denk niet dat je veel van dit soort dingen begrijpt.

Zoals al eerder opgemerkt: we leven nou eenmaal in een ideale wereld, want dan was dat ding meteen wel goed ontworpen. 
Maar het was ook 'niet onrechtmatig' van de productie-rigger en de producent om met dat door mij gegeven negatieve advies hun r**t af te vegen.
Alleen kost datzelfde pleepapiertje de rigger nu dik  25.000,-. 
Want er kwam een (in mijn ogen een drop-l*l) van een vertegenwoordiger van de producent na de eerste opgetreden schade doodleuk zeggen - daar gaat de winst van de rigger... 
Fijne opdrachtgever zo-eentje. Als je op zijn verzoek als rigger bereid bent je nek uit te steken .. Hak zegt ie!

Btw:
Die tech's op de vloer waren nou juist degene die hun reserves over de veiligheid van dat kreng het eerst uiten, met uitspraken als:
- 'ik doe onze MH's er later wel met de hoogwerker in, als ie eenmaal rechtop staat'
- 'als ze gaan hijsen met dat ding ben ik uit de buurt'
Enne.... 
moet ik soms ook een aantal van die mannen op zo'n klus gaan vertellen, dat het jezelf volgooien met drank en pillen niet slim is, zeker niet als je daarna nog een load-out moet doen?
Get real!

Graag een identiteit en een motivatie, anders reageer ik niet meer op jouw vreemde reacties. 
Je zegt namelijk eigenlijk met zoveel woorden dat jij de echte expert bent, en ik wil graag mijn collega's eens ontmoeten. Misschien leer ik dan ook weer wat van jou.

----------


## stompie

Raar begrip forums, laat dat duidelijk zijn.
Voor je 't weet heb je de grootste spraak verwarringen. Mn identiteit is  duidelijk , zo sta ik geregistreerd, geen proxys of wat voor gedoe dan ook , gewoon een email adres en plain mn ip nr, kan je rechts onder checken en met en ip trace zal je waarschijnlijk op quicknet.nl komen en ik vind t niet nodig om hier mn naam en adres etc neer te zetten. Ik kan je wel vertellen , mocht je meel noodzakelijk vinden kan je me altyd vinden onder forummer@hotmail.com.
Identificatie als een precair geheel heb ik nooit gevoeld dus als je t eerder had gevraagd had ik je zeker eerder antwoord gegeven. Dus ik hoop je bij deze mijn info te hebben gegeven.

Mn vraagstelling lag echter meer  ( en dat kan je rustig in mn replies teruglezen) op bestuurlijk niveau. Zoals jij de situatie schetst kom je ergens dus op een klus binnen waar je een op zn minst voor jou bouwtechnisch onaanvaardbare situatie aantreft. Als ik dan je staat van dienst een beetje uit je replies filter ( jij geeft in eerste instantie aan dat je eea((evt anders geconstrueerd) met 1/3 minder takels wel veilig in de lucht had gekregen) dan vraag ik simpel aan jou wat je stappen (staan die ergens omschreven?) zijn die je hebt ondernomen.Er staan zelfs opm over mensen die pillen gebruiken, zag er v/d week al 1 voorbij komen, 2dgn later weer verwijderd, maar toch, ook min of meer door jou in je laatste zin onderschreven, t staat er toch. Geeft iemand wel een gevoel dat je nogal over een op zn zachts gesproken vreemd wereldje praat.  Samenvattend kan je gewoon dus schrijven dat t gelredome jou inbelt ivm een conflikt tussen productie/huisriggers/gelredome. Je doet een berekening (deels fingerspitze? deels berekenen) , je komt 9 ton over de belasting , vervolgens is t gelredome blij met je berekening,en de cirkel gaat de lucht in. Begrijp me niet verkeerd Rinus maar als ik een brandweerman inbel ivm met de brandveiligheid v/e tapijt verwacht ik toch niet dat als er een vat benzine open en bloot in de lucht hangt dat ie dat over t hoofd ziet.

Je schrijft dat je een negatief advies hebt gegeven, mijn enige vraag is of dat ook zwart op wit staat, kan me voorstellen nl dat als je een toko hebt dat je dat rechtstechnisch redelijk dichttimmert.En sorry, maar als t gelredome mij inhuurt voor advies dan kan van mij part de direkteur van SHELL Nederland voor me staan maar ik ga niet weg voor dat zwart op wit staat dat eea niet kan.

Verder op t forum staat een stuk van je waarin je schrijft dat je een kollega rigger (of u\iets in die strekking) 5 uur bezig hebt gezien met t hijzen van ( voor zover ik schat ahv postingdatum) een nogal pittige constructie.  Zo lezend lijkt het dus wel dat je daar nog bij bent geweest dus. Dus is mn simpele vraag : je was er bij, wat ondernam je, en wat toen? Tot heden staat er slecht dat je tegen pietje dit zei en dat klaasie toen dat zei en dat is (geloof me) niet echt een sterk standpunt als wie dan ook daar serieuse vragen over gaat stellen.

Hoop dat ik zo iets duidelijker ben

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Beste Stompie,

Je verkondigd een heel verhaal over het al dan niet anoniem zijn op dit forum.
Maar er staat werkelijk helemaal niets is je profiel.
En zo'n nietszeggend hotmail adres is ook totaal niet relevant.

Als je nu eens wat meer openheid van zaken geeft is het iets makkelijker       om serieus op je vraagstelling in te gaan.

Maar aangezien dit grotendeels al gebeurt is, en jij het antwoord gewoon niet wil accepteren...

Lijkt het mij gewoon het beste om eens een iets wat meer heldere kijk op de wereld te bewerkstelligen.
Want uit je berichten op te maken heb je geen enkel idee van hoe het er nu daadwerkelijk aan toe gaat in de wereld.

Ik kan je zo 10 voorbeeldschetsen geven van situaties waar een expert in het leven wordt geroepen om zijn "licht" eens te laten schijnen over een bepaalde situatie. En wat de uitkomst ook mogen zijn, deze expert is dan echt niet altijd in staat en/of die positie om de nodige stappen te ondernemen.

----------


## Roland

ff een vraagje tussen door, hoe is het met het dak???

----------


## R. den Ridder

Stompie; ik ben ambtenaar, en zelfs voor mij, met allerhande mogelijkheden op gebied van handhaving sta ik vaak machteloos tegen zaken op mijn vaktechnisch vlak, niet levens- (of in mijn geval acuut milieubelastend)bedreigend en je kunt het schudden, wordt dan een zaak van veranoordelijkheid nemen of eisen.... dus zaken als zijnde "eisen" etc. als gewoon adviseur kun je zeker wel schudden.....  lijkt me niet meer mogelijk dan zoveel mogelijk je zorg uiten en hopen dat zulke figuren er iets mee doen, doen ze dat niet en gebeurt er iets treed ons nederlandse burocratisch systeem in werking en zou er een schuldige aangewezen moeten worden....helaas zou dit hoogstwaarschijnlijk de productierigger zijn, terwijl in mijn ogen de hele organisatie die zo'n project ondanks waarschuwingen goedkeurt zou mogen hangen.. aan een geweldig grote cirkel met sterren dan wel te verstaan!

----------


## rinus bakker

2 *Showtechniek* & *Ralph.d.R* ... die wel van de planeet Aarde komen:
Mijne Heren, dank voor de bijval. Ik weet ook niet meer hoe ik het anders moet uitleggen.
Het geval van chronisch vastzittende verkokering van de (bewust gezichtsloze) 'mol' is - gezien het antwoord - verder wat mij betreft geen reactie meer waard. 
Mollen zijn nou eenmaal blind en kunnen dus niet lezen. 
Maar deze blijkt het dan wel te kunnen - en is dus een valse mol -, die het gelezene niet blijkt te kunnen (of willen?) begrijpen.

2 *Roland*:
het dak zit er heus nog wel op. Van 1 maal (wat) overbelasten gaat dat echt niet stuk. 
Maar de constructeur moet zijn uitspraken doen op basis van de Nederlandse Bouw-wetgeving (Bouwbesluit) en daarin moet hij dus rekening houden met het tegelijk optreden met zo'n productie optreden van de wind- en/of sneeuwbelasting. 
En die kans is in een winterperiode (november) nou eenmaal groter dan in midden juli.
Dus in zo'n geval gaat hij waarschijnlijk naar de 5 daagse verwachtingen op het KNMI kijken om zijn oordeel - in redelijkheid - af te wegen.
Berekenen van belastingscombinaties op twee van die "halve beschuitbussen op rails" van ~ 110m lang en ~30m hoog op een hoogte van ca. 30m boven het maaiveld is niet iets wat je 'even' doet.
Zeker niet als de showlasten niet mooi gelijkmatig verdeeld zijn, maar geconcentreerd in allerlei deel-gebieden. 
Daarbij was volgens mij het midden van het dak in dit geval "het spannendst", en niet eens het gedeelte met die malle sterren-cirkel. Maar zonder storm of sneeuw ... dan kan het wel.

----------


## stompie

Nou kijk R de R , daar ging nou eigenlijk dat stukkie vragen over, en heb jij dan als ambtenaar nooit meegemaakt dan dan uiteindelijk als eea (op welk gebied dan ook) fout gaat dat dan als eerste de beschuldigende vingers naar jou gaan? . Zie dan je kloten maar te redden want dan wist iedsereen ineens dat  jij er bij was . Vind verder op zn minst een beetje broeierig sfeertje hangen in dit topic. gesprek over iets is genoeg om iemand voor mol uit te maken.Kan aan mij liggen maar ik heb geeneens reden om uberhaupt "mollen" om me heen te zien. Simpel gezegt, als je geen zin hebt om vragen te beantwoorden start dan zeker niet op internet in een forum een discussie ergens over. De google termen "qlimax gelredome licht" gaven deze site als eerste. je kan t zelf ff intypen of deze url invoeren http://www.google.nl/search?hl=nl&q=...+licht&spell=1
Als je daar paranoide van word dat mensen dat lezen is er een simpele manier door je forum af te schermen.Ieder forum heeft daar simpele manieren voor ,redelijk hack proof.
Merk wel na een paar pagina's dat dit dus schijnbaar een nogal gevoelig onderwerp is. Mensen gaan ff los met termen over pillen gebruik en verwijderen die vervolgens. Een verhuurder komt spontaan binnendenderen met een statement en is vervolgens niet meer te zien, De naam van een productierigger heb ik zo'n beetje alle synoniemen van gelezen die je maar zou kunnen bedenken, de brandweer is kut, die begrijpt nergens een hol van en over qdance maar te zwijgen. Voor ik als betrokkene me met dergelijke termologie zou bezighouden zou ik me inderdaad 3x achter mn oren krabben, zeker op een openbaar forum. Ik zie iemand praten over fouten, over levensgevaarlijke situaties en als je vraagt of hij daar bij was dan is t o zo verkeerd als je hem er op attendeerd dan een deel van de verantwoordelijkheid wel eens bij hem zou kunnen liggen mits hij schriftelijk aan heeft gegeven protest tegen deze actie te hebben. Dat is niet de wet zoals stompie m bedacht heeft maar de wet zoals ie in nederland van kracht is. Geloof je me niet ga dan maar eens als nuchtere rijbewijs houder naast iemand zitten die bezopen achter t stuur zit, slechtwillende agent geeft jou nog een raggel op de koop toe . Ga naar Moskowitsch en die zal je zonder factuur toe t bos in sturen.

Is dit nou zo moeilijk te begrijpen dat t daar over gaat?

----------


## R. den Ridder

Nope...nooit meegemaakt, zolang ik duidelijk kan maken dat ik alles in mijn macht heb gedaan om iemand tegen te houden en er gebeurt iets, ben IK niet de lul, hoogstens de verantwoordelijke alleen maar meer! als het andersom is, tja dan wordt het een andere zaak, als ik verzaak kan ik wel aansprakelijk gesteld worden.

Verder is het idd een vaag verhaal aan het worden, misschien beter een (tijdelijk) slotje er op te gooien totdat duidelijk is over hoe wie en wat...alhoewel dat erg lang kan duren, kijk maar de hoornse Toneeltoren, zelfs een uitspraak die beide partijen zouden accepteren wordt terzijde geschoven.....

----------


## rinus bakker

beste Stompie...
(ik geef eerlijk toe dat ik dat 'beste' inmiddels met wat ironie type...)
Het was voo mij IDD zo moeilijk te begrijpen dat het daarover gaat.... 
Zo kwam je zelf ook dit topic niet binnen... ik zal je geheugen even opfrissen:

1) Je bent een newbie op het forum
2) Dit is zo ongeveer enige topic dat op jouw belangstelling/deelname kan bogen ...
3) Je begint met enkele 'heel onschuldige' vragen 
4) Je krijgt - meestal per omgaande en naar beste eer en geweten - antwoord, (zoals iedereen)
5) Je begint daarna het geheel te 'verengen' tot een juridische scherpslijperij 
6) Je wilt niet ingaan op een verzoek tot opheffen van jouw anonimiteit, want ik vermoed inmiddels een 'meer dan normale' betrokkenheid bij het onderwerp, maar dat hou je voor je,
7) terwijl je van mij niet accepteert dat ik niet het antwoord geef, wat jij perse wilt horen. 
8) Heel simpel - als ik iets niet heb gedaan (zoals het volgens jou wettelijk had moeten gaan*) dan ga ik niet beweren dat ik dat wel gedaan heb, ook al zou dat achteraf een fout blijken...
Ik werd ingehuurd als een "hijs-boer", niet als een "wetskennis-boer". 
Daarnaast lijkt het me voor een rechter een uitgemaakte zaak om de diverse getuigen van een en ander te horen - mocht zoiets juridisch echt op de spits lopen. 
_Al weet ik ook dat het recht in Nederland valt of staat, met inhuren van de slimste advocaat.._ 
Maar dat is dan mijn probleem, en niet het jouwe!
9) Over wat anderen hier al dan niet beweren kun jij natuurlijk niet gaan zeuren, want hun recht op het doen van allerlei beweringen is even groot als het jouwe. Het gaat erom dat je weet dat je het kunt onderbouwen of bewijzen.
10) Kortom - als ik nu domweg (!) en ruiterlijk toegeef dat ik geen schriftelijke waarschuwing heb ingediend bij ...
 Ja, bij wie eigenlijk, en wie hadden er volgens jouw dan allemaal minimaal hun handtekening -voor gezien- eronder moeten zetten? En wat als ze dat niet wilden doen, en/of daarna domweg ontkennen zoiets ooit gezien te hebben, heb je daar ook nog even de juridische oplossing voor klaar? 
Je bent in elk geval zeer goed op de hoogte, of doet althans alsof je dat bent. 
- Ben je dan blij als ik dat toegeef? Gelukkig? Tevreden? Je zegt het maar... 
Ik wil je wel een antwoord geven - maar als ik het verlangde antwoord niet kan geven, zonder te liegen - zeg ik dat in alle eerlijkheid ook. Riggers en juristen beoefenen nou eenmaal een (behoorlijk) verschillend vak. En beiden kunnen natuurlijk ook liegen alsof het gedrukt staat. Ik hoef dat niet te doen - en wil het dus ook niet.
En in elk geval verstop me daarbij ook niet achter pseudoniemen.
En alles wat ik hier - en elders - beweer zal dus ook altijd tegen mij gebruikt kunnen worden. 
Als dat jouw insteek is - doe er nu je voordeel mee. 
Ik zie verder jouw motivatie niet voor een zo fanatieke deelname aan (alleen) dit topic? 
En zeker niet als je je daarbij ook op het recht van anonimiteit blijft beroepen. Het is een recht van dit forum, maar het maakt deze discussie er in elk geval niet zuiverder op.

Groeten
Rinus

* ik zal mijn advocaat er eens naar vragen, dan leer ik toch weer iets van je, waarvoor mijn dank - natuurlijk wel onder het voorbehoud dat je gelijk hebt... 
Helaas kan ik je dan niet belonen - mocht ik hier mijn voordeel mee doen, want ja, .... anoniem enzo....

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

> citaat:_Geplaatst door stommie_
> 
> Mensen gaan ff los met termen over pillen gebruik en verwijderen die vervolgens.



(Inmiddels met een fles wijn achter me kiezen!!
Maar ja het is dan ook oudjaarsavond!!)

Het is jammer dat je anoniem wil blijven stommie, ik praat namelijk graag tot de man af. Maar jij weet dus blijkbaar zoveel van dit onderwerp en zal dus ook wel net zo aansprakelijk zijn voor de genomen risico,s als de persoon in kwestie. 

Dat de crew die op deze productie zat, onder invloed was van wat dat ook, heb ik inmiddels al van meerdere kanten vernomen. Dus dit hoeven we niet meer onder stoelen of banken te steken. Dat is een feit.

Dat mij gevraagd is om de vrijheid van meningsuiting enigszins te beperken, lap ik bij deze aan mijn laars, met alle gevolgen van dien.

Het wordt tijd om de zaken op een rij te zetten.
1-- in het Gelredome is een houseparty van ID&T / climax.
2-- deze partij huurt een rigging bedrijf om de rigging te doen.
3-- deze rigger levert een hijsplan in bij het Gelredome of Frontline.
4-- tijdens de bouw blijkt dat er niets van het hijsplan klopt.
5-- om de zaken serieus te houden, en bluf en grote bek, en onnodige discussies uit te sluiten, word er een onafhankelijke deskundige bijgehaald.
6-- deze onafhankelijke deskundige constateert dat er niets klopt van het hijsplan.
7-- er word uiteindelijk besloten (na hercalculatie) om het feestje toch door te laten gaan.

De nasleep.

8-- De rigger in kwestie heeft grote fouten gemaakt.
9-- Het is duidelijk dat er nooit geen enkele berekening is gemaakt voor dit feestje.
10-- dat de mannen die zich gebogen hebben en naberekend hebben over dit feestje uiteindelijk de boel hebben laten doorgaan.

Alleen om dit feit zou de rigger in kwestie al dozen met champagne hebben moeten sturen naar de betrokkenen.

Nu, na afloop, word er kritiek geleverd.
Deze kritiek wordt geleverd met de reden:
1-- om zoiets proberen uit te sluiten voor de toekomst.
2-- Om te proberen te rigger in kwestie enig inzicht te geven van waar hij mee bezig is.
3-- Om te proberen  de rigger in kwestie kritisch te beoordelen.

Nu vraag ik mij af, wat heb ik hier eigenlijk mee te maken.
hier het antwoord:

Dat er 100.000 duizend mensen doodgaan door een natuurramp, of dat 1 iemand word vermoord door extremistische organisaties, sluit niet uit dat als ik mijn vrienden of kinderen stuur naar een housefeestje in een stadion, er van uitga dat dit veilig is.
En dat daar mensen rondlopen en aan het werk zijn die hun uiterste best doen om een zo leuk mogelijk feest te organiseren en te zorgen voor een goede afloop.

Ook is een reden dat ik mij hier mee bezig houdt, omdat mijn intresse uitgaat naar hijstechniek.
Aan welke regels moet ik mijn houden, Hoe slaap ik goed nachts. Hoe kan ik zo professioneel mogelijk overkomen naar mijn klanten. 

Nu wat blijkt, Ik kan gewoon lekker aankloten, veilig hoeft helemaal niet, in Nederland kan je gewoon doen wat je wilt. Als je maar je reet op de juiste manier weet in te draaien.

Nu, wat blijkt ook: de organisator kan het ook geen moer schelen of er veilig word gewerkt, en de gene die daar wel verantwoordelijk voor is:

1--Is zeer goedkoop in materialen.
2--is erg meewerkend,(tot de laatste dag kan je nog grote veranderingen maken in het hijsplan)
3-- Neemt geen bedenktijd (Ik heb nu 2 partijen gesproken die binnen 5 minuten een goede verantwoordelijk manier van hijsen hadden bedacht om de 34 meter cirkel omhoog te krijgen.)

Conclusie.:
De rigger in kwestie doet dus de op dit moment grootste riggingproducties in Nederland.
Zijn ego brengt zeer gevaarlijke situaties met zich mee.
We mogen blij zijn dat het Gelredome en Frontline zo oplettend zijn geweest.
Mijn mening is dat er voor deze rigger nog steeds hoop is.
Maar dan zal deze persoon toch echt wel op cursus moeten.

Nu wil ik vragen of iemand deze opmerkinge

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Jeroen,
En ik maar denken dat ik een meester ben in boude uitspraken.
En het doen van zo'n posting met een fles wijn achter je kiezen 
geeft een betere basis aan het waarheidsgehalte - "kinderen en dronken mensen spreken de waarheid" [8D]
Dan kunnen we het nu nog gaan hebben over hoe professioneel je bent 
als je thuis aan de 'stimulantia' een stukkie typt,
of op een grote klus met weer andere 'stimulantie' in je mik aan het werk bent.
Wie zonder zonden is werpen de eerste steen.

We kijken gewoon naar de resultaten van dat werk zelf.
Er is bewust het risico genomen op het ontstaan van een schade van  25.000 
- en dat is dus in mijn ogen niet deskundig afgewogen maar gebaseerd op onkunde.
Wie garandeert dat mijn neef('je' - hij is inmiddels wel een halve kop groter) 
niet aan een ander / veel groter risico word blootgesteld als ie naar zo'n feestje gaat?
Want wie geen gevaren onderkent 
- doordat ie de gewichten van de lasten niet weet, en
- de sterkte (en zwakte) van de materialen waarmee hij werkt niet kent...
kan ook nooit voor de veiligheid instaan, behalve dan op basis van "bluf en gok".

Maar de strekking van jouw verhaal is duidelijk, 
en ik krijg steeds meer de indruk dat voor rigger & company in kwestie het spreekwoord geldt: 
"wie zwijgt stemt toe".
En met het idee leeft hoe minder we ons ermee bemoeien hoe eerder de bui wel weer overwaait ("de doofpot")
en we op de oude voet (en 'wat' centen armer, maar weer 'wat' geleerd) verder kunnen gaan. 
En de productie-company - die zal het een volkomen biet zijn - want weet van toeten noch blazen.
En dus ... 
wachten we allemaal geduldig op het onvermijdelijke.

PS:
die cirkel in kwestie was 25m doorsnede en geen 34m hoor.... 
(34m past echt niet meer rechtop in het midden ook niet bij het Gelredome. Daar hebben we alleen de ArenA voor).

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Als ik dit hele gebeuren als "outsider" doorlees snap ik de ophef die er gemaakt wordt rond Stompie even niet. Misschien mag het inmiddels bekend zijn dat ik het ook niet echt eens ben met de gevoerde policy hier (wat mij betrefd is het prima dat een newbie een hier een leeg profiel aanmaakt en reageert met pittige uitspraken op 1 en hetzelfde onderwerp; anders moet je de boel maar dichtgooien zoals hij al aandraagt) en zal ik me met deze reactie wel weer wat op de hals halen; maar waarom schiet iedereen hier toch altijd in verdedigings-modus?

Even concluderend:
Rinus is langsgeweest, heeft fouten geconstateerd, fouten aangegeven aan de organisatie die daar vervolgens niets mee gedaan heeft. Dit wordt door de meeste mensen nu afgedaan als fout van de organisatie, die beslissen immers het genoemde stukje advies als "pleepapier" te gebruiken (wat ik overigens wel erg makkelijk gezegd vind; een organisatie heeft wel even iets meer afweging als het gaat om het toaal omgooien van een hijsplan op de bouwdag zelf lijk me). Ik kan me een soortgelijke discussie herinneren, waarin de organisatie hetzelfde deed met het gegeven advies, maar waarin dat toch zeker onacceptabel was en er tegen geprotesteerd moest worden. Groter feestje, grotere belangen, maar toch zeker ook een groter risico lijkt me?

Wat is er mis met het vragen om uitleg van bovenstaand? En wanneer dat niet anoniem mag, verplicht je leden dan om het profiel te in te vullen, dan weet iedereen waar ie aan toe is. Daarbij heb ik de naam van de verantwoordelijke rigger hier ook niet voorbij zien komen, terwijl die toch de eerste fout al op papier maakte. Het is dus blijkbaar voldoende om iets finaal verkeerd te doen om niet genoemd te worden (het lijkt de Nederlandse rechtstaat wel) maar goedbedoeld kritiek op de gang van zaken moet je maar doen met volledige adresgegevens? 

Wanneer een van de vele moderators hier beslist dat dit té offtopic is gooit u het maar in een nieuw draadje.

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

> citaat:_Geplaatst door (iCe)_
> 
> Als ik dit hele gebeuren als "outsider" doorlees snap ik de ophef die er gemaakt wordt rond Stompie even niet. Misschien mag het inmiddels bekend zijn dat ik het ook niet echt eens ben met de gevoerde policy hier (wat mij betrefd is het prima dat een newbie een hier een leeg profiel aanmaakt en reageert met pittige uitspraken op 1 en hetzelfde onderwerp; anders moet je de boel maar dichtgooien zoals hij al aandraagt) en zal ik me met deze reactie wel weer wat op de hals halen; maar waarom schiet iedereen hier toch altijd in verdedigings-modus?
> 
> 
> Hij krijgt toch antwoord.
> 
> 
> Even concluderend:
> ...

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo (iCe),
even nog ter verduidelijking: 
1) ik heb wel degelijk geantwoord op de vraag(en) van stompie.
maar ga niet zitten liegen om hem het antwoord te geven dat hij perse wil horen.

2) ik zijn recht wel degelijk erkend om anoniem te blijven.
dat is een fundamentele basis van dit forum en zal dat ook niet (willen) bestrijden.

3) omdat ik hier in dit forum zelf moderator ben, ben ik ook (moreel) verplicht om te antwoorden.
met een slot erop te gooien, omdat ik dan van het gezeur af zou zijn 
maak ik het wel heel gemakkelijk voor mezelf - maar ook in mijn eigen ogen onacceptabel,
en
zou dan - heel terecht - bij anderden de indruk kunnen wekken dat ik een ander de mond snoer omdat ik erzelf bij betrokken ben. 
Ik snoer niet zo gauw iemand de mond, vrijheid van meningsuiting is een basisrecht, en dat weten we allemaal sinds kort weer benadrukt door iemand die vindt dat hij meer rechten heeft dan een ander, tot op het recht van het nemen van een leven toe.
Dus ook wat mij betreft gaan we terug naar het topic, en dat is:
Laten zien dat je altijd weet wat je technisch doen (en laten) moet,
en dat geldt voor dit soort grote (deel-)projecten net zo goed!

----------


## stompie

Groot gelijk Rinus, liegen zit geen mens op te wachten. Maar laten we niet te veel afwijken v/h onderwerp.

Zo'n rapport van 25 kantjes dat is me nogal wat, dat besloeg de gehele productie of slechts die cirkel?

----------


## rinus bakker

Hoi stompie,

dat afwijken van het onderwerp was toch voor een groot deel gevolg van jouw eigen werk hoor.
Soit.
Ik denk dat van die ca. 25 kantjes de cirkel er 3 of 4 (moet ik opzoeken want heb ik echt niet in mijn hoofd) besloegen. 
Van de ca. 160 takelpunten waren er ook maar 6-14 voor de cirkel geplanned/aangevraagd/opgegeven.
De stercirkel zou uiteindelijk aan 6 takels komen te hangen.
Hij zou met 12a14 takels worden gehesen en gekanteld, 
maar daar werden al improviserend steeds weer andere combinaties voor gebruikt. 
En bijv. twee aanvankelijk niet geplande en nog vrij hangende (geluids?)takels werden er toch nog snel bij getrokken toen de cirkel heel raar begon door te buigen....
De heftrucks stonden ook nergens op het hijsplan .... dat hijsplan was er helemaal niet eens 
(maar het is wel als verplichting in de Nederlandse AI-17 [=uitleg voor wettelijke regels voor hijs- en hefmiddelen] opgenomen.) Er was ook geen RI&E, ook wettelijk verplicht. 
Alles lag volgens zeggen _'nog op kantoor'_, en nu een week of vijf a zes later, liggen ze daar nog steeds - of wat ik eerder geloof: ze hebben er nooit gelegen! 

Toen ik van Interal naar die cirkel mocht komen kijken (ik heb het eerst gewoon netjes gevraagd)
- en dat hoefden ze ook helemaal niet goed te vinden (ik kende die company alleen van naam en omgekeerd ook) 
- vanuit hun visie en formeel gesproken had ik ook niets met deze verhuurklus van hun te maken. 
Ik wilde dat ding en de schades eraan zien, puur om als rigger weer wat te hopen te leren. En heb daar en halve dag en ook pakweg 600km voor in de auto gezeten allemaal op eigen kosten.
Alleen vond ik het niet meer dan billijk om mijn aanvullende rekenwerk - na de schriftelijke rapportage aan het Gelredome - aan hun aan te bieden.
Daarna heb ik mijn hoofd nog eenz zitten breken over hoe dat allemaal - al improviserend - de lucht in was gegaan, en wat de effecten ervan geweest waren op die trussen. 
Dat was ook pakweg 6-7 kantjes aanvullend over alleen die stercirkel.
En daaruit bleek ook dat dit een behoorlijk complexe constructie was, waarvoor ik ook niet alle rekenmodellen kende laat staan ze toe te passen. 
En waarvan ik zeker ben dat een ingenieur/constructeur zich ook nog even een paar keer flink achter de oren zou krabben. 
En waarschijnlijk als eerste reactie - en onder tijdsdruk een uitspraak zou moeten doen over veiligheid - ook zou hebben gezegd: _"if it ain't strong enough, use something bigger"_.

----------


## stompie

> citaat:dat afwijken van het onderwerp was toch voor een groot deel gevolg van jouw eigen werk hoor.
> Soit.



Mag in een ander topic, maar zou je dat even willen toelichten ?

----------


## DidierB

Ik was deze hele topic met veel interesse aan het volgen, maar begin sommige opmerkingen toch wel grondig beu te worden. Ik geef ook niet rap op als ik me aangevallen voel of zo, maar moet iedereen hier van dit heen en weer geschiet meegenieten?

Mag ik vriendelijk doch met aandrang vragen van alle off topic in je gat bijterij achter de schermen te voeren? Waarvoor dank!

Moest me even van het hart hoor!


Groeten,

Beghin Didier
Ampli bvba

----------


## stompie

Goed opgemerkt Didier,is een topic om wat van te leren.
Er blijven na de cirkel pakembeet 20 kantjes rekenwerk over. Lees hierboven termen over bepaalde software die voor dergelijke klussen gebruikt wordt. Kan iemand opsommen wat bv de meest gangbare software daarvoor is en of daar bepaalde "gradaties" in bestaan ?
In een notedop of er een verschil in zit zoals bv tussen exell of eoa freeware proggie?

----------


## G-LiTe

2 Rinus,

Hoi Rinus,
Even terugkomend op een eerdere vraag van mij.
Als ik je relaas zo lees over de hele cirkel-kantel operatie. Is het dan in de juiste richting om te vermoeden dat de het grootste deel van de aangebrachte schade aan die cirkel is opgelopen tijdens dit 'kantel-project'??

Groeten,
En de beste wensen voor 2005

G-LiTe

----------


## rinus bakker

Hoi G-Lite,
ook hier weer een antwoord waarvan ik niet 100% zeker ben:
tijdens het rechtop-kantelen heb ik een aantal keren 'van dichtbij' getracht te kijken, 
maar als zo'n takel eenmaal op 7m hoogte of meer hangt, is 'dichtbij' natuurlijk een relatief begrip.

Op een bepaald moment (ca. 45graden) werd er gestopt met het kantelen 
en toen bleek dat op de plaats waar de heftrucks de cirkel steunden al forse schade was aan de truss.
De hoge takelpunten waren daarbij al "ver uit beeld" want op pakweg (25m/wortel 2)= 18a19m hoogte aangeland, en op die afstand is een vervorming van een truss-sectie of -buis echt niet meer te zien.

Toen het ding uiteindelijk helemaal rechtop stond heb ik nog een 'rondje' catwalks gedaan of er vandaar nog iets zou kunnen worden gezien, maar dat waren ook afstanden van zeker 7 a 15m dus te ver weg om er iets van 3-5cm in vervorming aan te herkennen.
De herhaalde elastische vervormingen met holle of bolle schotelvorm over de hele - in theorie platte schijf van de - cirkel waren echter maar al te goed te zien.

Conclusie: 
Als de schades er niet inzaten vóór de opbouw zijn ze dus ontstaan 
met het rechtop zetten - al was dat niet direct met zekerheid waar te nemen - of 
met het terug horizontaal leggen - maar daar ben ik niet bij aanwezig geweest. 

"en van mij ook ook alle rituele uitspraken en dansen van om de jaarwisseling" 
groeten 
Rinus

----------


## stompie

Eej rinus, staat nog een vraag met een quote van je, kijk ff of je tyd heb om die te beantwoorden.Is een beetje off topic dus lijkt me handiger om dat buiten dit topic te doen, .

2 pgn terug had je t over s-cad wat door de prod rigger was gebruikt. Is dat geen officieele software ? Had de vraag hier al eerder gesteld, maar is er bv wel rigging proof software en gebruik jij die of en da's misschien wel leerzaam, heb je die bv gebruikt om die ik meen 9 ton overbelasting aan te tonen ? Hing allemaal ook op nogal ongelukkige plaatsen las ik zo links en rechts van je (geen evenredige belasting) , kan me bv voorstellen dat sommige zaken redelijk standaard zijn in gewichten, kortom, hoe kreeg je die info bij elkaar?

----------


## rinus bakker

2 stompie:
"Officiele" software? wat is dat?
SCAD is een tekenprogramma, waarbij je een aantal 'attributes' zoals gewicht, opgenomen vermogen enz, aan de ingeladen symbolen kunt toekennen. Zo kun je wel snel een hok zetten om een bepaalde truss - en alle daarin aanwezige symbolen optellen = dus ook qua gewicht.
Maar dat kan in heel veel tekenpakketen, en een voorwaarde voor betrouwbaarheid is wel dat alle gewichten ook zijn 'meegeprogrammeerd' en worden meegelezen, 
en dat van alle symbolen-zooi die je zelf aanmaakt je in elk geval weet wat het weegt (decors zijn dan vaak heel gemakkelijk om mee mis te kleunen).  

Voor elke klus en dus ook deze geldt heel simpel: 
van alle aanwezige gehesen items de gewichten kennen (of kunnen opzoeken) en de totalen optellen. 
En dan is de eerste de beste spreadsheet als excel al een verotte handig hulpmiddel. 
En dat is toch de basis: 
weten wat er hangt en hoeveel ervan hangt en wat het allemaal bij elkaar weegt. 
Heel domweg optellen van alle aanwezige kilo's of het nou speakers, decors, spots, mensen, doeken, kabels, truss of takels zijn.

En als we het over bridlekrachten hebben - een aantal tekenpakketen hebben daarvoor al applicaties en anders zijn die redelijk verder simpel om te (laten) ontwikkelen.
Verder zijn er ook heel veel stand-alone rigging bridle-berekeningspakketen zoals
- Softbone (van Boom Roodenburg & Neef Mazereeuw) ~ 100 Euro, 
- RigRight (Harry Donovan) ~ 200 Dollar
of 
- LD-Designer van Paul Pelletier met daarin de (!)gratis(!) bridle-rekenapplicatie. 
Officieel ?  Ik snap niet goed wat je met de kreet 'oficiele' software bedoelt ?

----------


## stompie

Veel vak organisaties kennen erkende software, soms ontwikkeld in opdr van die organisaties. Notarissen , makelaars,aannemers en bv in de gezondheids zorg. Dat bedoel ik dus met officieel. Nou ben ik dus een daggie aan t downreaden geweest en kwam via een link hier op de ARGH website .
Erg leuk om te lezen maar een gemiddelde oranje vereniging kan op meer landelijke rugdekking rekenen. Ik sluit hiermee eigenlijk aan op een opm van een andere forumer die hierboven op 28 dec schrijft dat die verfoeide rigger zich dus niet bij een evt vakorganisatie aansluit. Vertel t me rustig als er een landelijk erkende belangen vereniging bestaat maar tot heden word er een beeld geschetst dat er een hoop enthousiastelingen zijn maar dat 't allemaal nog in de kinderschoenen staat. Nix mis mee zelfs de knvb is ooit met 10 leden begonnen maar best pijnlijk als je dan gaat lopen roepen dat dat de manier is om fouten te voorkomen.

citaat:
"In plaats daarvan verschijnt er voortaan een maandelijks artikel in PDF formaat op de website van de ARGH (Association of Riggers and Grounders in Holland), een club van riggers die in Nederland zeg maar wat serieuzer met hun vak bezig zijn.
Ik mag daar ook voorzitter spelen, maar we zijn geen club van stropdassen en bruinwerkers."

Maar goed, je schrijft over die overbelasting van 9 ton nogmaals, ik probeer de situatie te schetsen ,je komt dus t gelredome binnen, ziet een cirkel waar je haren recht van overeind gaan staan en ruim 100 takelpunten die te zwaar belast zijn ,las dat je een beetje rondvragen had gedaan, boutje hier, moertje daar en nog de nodige losse shit die daar aan hing. Mag zeggen dat ik t een knap staaltje rekenwerk vind om op die manier 9 ton bij elkaar te sprokkelen. Ik begrijp dit tenminste uit t gedeelte dat de constructeur zich nog een versuffing had zitten rekenen ivm wind/sneeuw en andere dakbelasting.

Buiten een weggehaalde opmerking over pillen kwam ik ook nog deze tegen

    citaat





> citaat:Enne....
>     moet ik soms ook een aantal van die mannen op zo'n klus gaan vertellen, dat het jezelf volgooien met drank en pillen niet slim is, zeker niet als je daarna nog een load-out moet doen?







Wat bedoel je daar precies mee, deze en een lardering van nog een stuk of wat van dergelijke opm doorspekken nl dit topic. Had je die mening al voor dat je ingehuurd werd of is dat je conclusie na die klus?

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

> citaat:_Geplaatst door stompie_
> 
> Erg leuk om te lezen maar een gemiddelde oranje vereniging kan op meer landelijke rugdekking rekenen. Ik sluit hiermee eigenlijk aan op een opm van een andere forumer die hierboven op 28 dec schrijft dat die verfoeide rigger zich dus niet bij een evt vakorganisatie aansluit. Vertel t me rustig als er een landelijk erkende belangen vereniging bestaat maar tot heden word er een beeld geschetst dat er een hoop enthousiastelingen zijn maar dat 't allemaal nog in de kinderschoenen staat. Nix mis mee zelfs de knvb is ooit met 10 leden begonnen maar best pijnlijk als je dan gaat lopen roepen dat dat de manier is om fouten te voorkomen.



De Argh (The Association of riggers and grounders in Holland)vereniging bestaat al ruim 5 jaar. als je aangesloten bent bij deze vereniging, En je zit in de rigging brance, dan kan je je eigen kennis enorm verruimen. Tevens zit je om de 6 weken aan tafel met vakbroeders, en zijn er cursussen en vele dingen beschikbaar.
Ook denk ik dat als je aangesloten bent bij zo een vereniging, het besef van veilig werken vergroot word. 
Er zijn 13 leden. Hoeveel riggers zijn er in Nederland? of hoeveel mensen zijn er die regelmatig bezig zijn met hijstechniek in de entertainment business? Ik ben toch echt wel van mening dat als je hierbij aangesloten bent, dit het verantwoordelijkheidsgevoel en de veiligheid ten goede komt. Of bedoel je iets anders?

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Beste Rinus en Stompie,

Ik heb me (inmiddels een maand geleden) "geaboneerd" op dit topic omdat het daar intressant genoeg voor leek.
Nu krijg ik iedere dag een aantal mailtjes die me er op atenderen dat er weer activiteiten plaats vinden in dit topic, waarna ik snel doorklik om het laatste nieuws omtrend dit onderwerp te lezen.

Wat blijkt na een week zijn jullie samen nog steeds op dezelfde voet bezig, en dit is nu echt niet leuk meer.

Daarom lijkt het me verstandig om eens af te spreken met elkaar en samen een drankje te doen in een kroeg oid.
Eerste drankje krijgen jullie van mij....

Verdere over en weer discussie per mail?!

Dank voor uw aandacht.......

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Showtechniek_
> 
> Beste Rinus en Stompie,
> 
> Ik heb me (inmiddels een maand geleden) "geaboneerd" op dit topic omdat het daar intressant genoeg voor leek.
> Nu krijg ik iedere dag een aantal mailtjes die me er op atenderen dat er weer activiteiten plaats vinden in dit topic, waarna ik snel doorklik om het laatste nieuws omtrend dit onderwerp te lezen.
> 
> Wat blijkt na een week zijn jullie samen nog steeds op dezelfde voet bezig, en dit is nu echt niet leuk meer.
> 
> ...



Een forum is toch een discussie plek? Laat die discussie dan gevoerd worden. We zijn in Nederland al ik-weet-niet-hoe-lang bezig over de allochtonen kwestie op ons stukje aarde; die wordt toch ook niet ineens intern doorgevoerd omdat er maar geen oplossing komt?

Nee hoor; prima; lekker doorlullen, ik kan er wel van genieten. En als je die mailtjes zat bent zeg je toch dat abonnementje op? Simple as that. Totdat 1 van de 2 partijen er hier geen zin meer in hebt hoor ik de argumenten voor en tegen nog wel over en weer gaan. En tot nu toe is dat inderdaad veel herhaling, maar dat komt omdat ze allebei te koppig blijken te zijn om toe te geven dat de wereld niet naar eigen maatstaven draait.

Ik begin overigens toch ook wel een beetje nieuwsgierig te raken naar wat Stompie hier nu mee te maken heeft gehad. Lijkt me niet dat je je energie gaat steken in zo'n discussie zonder er belang bij te hebben (of je moet je grondig vervelen in deze vakantieperiode).

----------


## rinus bakker

Beste *(iCe)*, 
bedankt voor het begrip,

Beste *Showtechniek* ,
ik snap jouw argument zeer goed, maar schakel dan je abonnement IDD maar uit. 
Ik heb dit topic ooit geopend omdat ik nieuwsgierig was naar hoe al die dingen tijdens de show er hebben uitgezien en gewerkt. Want ik heb destijds niets gezien dat echt helemaal af was, op de inmiddels beruchte ster-cirkel na, en de chinese reuzenlantaarn in het midden. 

Beste *Stompie*,
tot nu toe heb ik antwoord gegeven aan iedereen die hier een vraag stelt. Ook aan jou. 
Tesnlotte ben ik met dit topic begonnen, en dat schept daarmee ook een verplichting.
Maar als je telkens weer gaat zitten zeuren en zeveren - en dat vanuit een soort verheven en onzichtbare positie (zit je in de hemel misschien?) -  
en soms vragen stelt op beginnersniveau en soms ook zeer goed ingevoerd blijkt te zijn, heb ik dus het sterke vermoeden dat je jouw persoonlijke betrokkenheid bij het gewraakte project niet wilt/durft toe te geven, want daar was van alles bij mis.
Maar tegelijk probeer je wel te suggereren dat je het veel beter weet, 
en dan niet door die eigen kennis in te zetten, maar door die van mij in twijfel te trekken:
EDIT:
_"dat je een beetje rondvragen had gedaan, boutje hier, moertje daar en nog de nodige losse shit..."_  
en dergelijke geringschattende opmerkingen, terwijl ik je net daarvoor wel de precieze gang van zaken uitgelegd heb. 
En dan heb ik het niet over "boutje hier en moertje daar" maar over een persoon/company, die vergeet om pakweg 2 x 1200kg aan decorshit mee te tellen! 
En verder op ongeveer 90-95% van de puntlasten de plank mis blijkt te slaan.

En daarna ga je erg graag door op alles bij wat er op dat moment helemaal niet toe doet, maar als vergelijking door mij werd opgevoerd. 
(Maar als je echt denkt dat alle crews op zulke klussen altijd volkomen nuchter en clean zijn....? Wat jij wilt!
Alleen werd het bewijs van het tegendeel toen al meteen ter plaatse geleverd: de ster-cirkel hing & hup aan de champagne! Maar het werk was toen nog lang niet gedaan!
Dus je blijft telkens afwijken van datgene wat er uiteindelijk ter discussie is gesteld:
- niet kunnen (of willen, of kundige mensen nog bereid te vinden tot het in opdracht) uitrekenen van de ~160 (punt-)belastingen op zo'n groot project
- moedwillig (?) slopen van een cirkeltruss van 25.000 Euro, terwijl er wel degelijk simpele technische oplossingen denkbaar waren geweest.
- eigen verantwoordelijkheid willen ontlopen of afschuiven, door de opdrachtgever de schuld te geven die maar steeds in het ontwerp bleef veranderen.

Vandaar dat ik dit topic niet op slot gooi, maar de moeite ook niet zal nemen om verder op jouw bijdragen in te gaan, of als die erg irritant (off-topic of door-drammerig) worden ze ook maar gewoon weg te gooien. 
/EDIT
Er waren namelijk ook mensen die mijn integriteit en kennis niet op voorhand in twijfel hebben getrokken, en die hebben aan mij die betreffende 'macht' toegekend. 
Ik vindt dat ik met die 'macht' voorzichtig moet omgaan, 
maar na ruim twee jaar moderator spelen, ben je de eerste die voor uitoefening ervan in aanmerking komt.

De redelijkheid van jouw posts wat mij betreft al een tijdje zoek, 
maar ik ben zelf ook niet altijd een-en-al nuance. (Daar wordt ik dan ook om ingehuurd). 
Maar als er meer reacties zijn waarin in ik me gesteund zie 
- en niet zoveel met een uitgesproken voorkeur voor de soort postings van jou, 
dan is de verdere keuze is aan jou, 
en daarna aan mij ..... :Big Grin:

----------


## Roland

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> 
> Op een bepaald moment (ca. 45graden) werd er gestopt met het kantelen 
> en toen bleek dat op de plaats waar de heftrucks de cirkel steunden al forse schade was aan de truss.




Waarom gaan ze dan wel nog door met dat ding rechtopzetten als die al beschadigd is. Of waren dat alleen een paar krasjes die nauwelijks zichtbaar waren.

----------


## Upgrading your system

Ik volg dit topic al sinds het begin, en heb ook al enige vragen gesteld en hierop goede antwoorden gekregen, ik moet zeggen dat ik het een interresant topic vindt.
duidelijk verhaal met goede foto's.

maar waar ik inmiddels een beetje van Baal is dat er hier nu verhalen en discussies worden gevoerd die niets te maken hebben met het onderwerp.

1- Stompie, ik wil graag weten(en met mij veel anderen) of je werkzaam bent geweest bij deze klus of er zijdelings mee te maken hebt(gehad). Wie je bent interreseert me geen bal, maar als je nog bevestigd/nog ontkent dat je er iets mee te maken hebt en net als zoals Rinus al aangaf domme vragen en opmerkingen gaat plaatsen en daarna met iets komt dat helemaal klopt en klinkt alsof je die circel eigenhandig omhoog hebt getakeld. dan wil ik toch minimaal weten of je alleen maar goed gokt of er iets mee te maken hebt.

Blijf allemaal een beetje scherp en voer discussie gebaseerd op feiten, dat houdt het allemaal een beetje simpeler en duidelijker.

Groetjes Ron

----------


## rinus bakker

Een deuk van bijna een halve buisdikte, 
en de buis die al 5cm weggedrukt is... da's niet bepaald een paar krasjes...
helaas zijn die foto's van ergens anders in dit topic pleite (al heb ik geen idee hoe of waarom?)
dan had je er een plaatje van kunnen zien. 

Waarom men dan toch door is gegaan?
ik veronderstel enkele overwegingen (-maar de enigen die het echt kunnen zeggen, zwijgen in alle? talen);
1) de opdrachtgever wil perse dat dit (op zich zeer imposante ding, dat staat zeker buiten kijf!) als top-atractie op zijn plek komt. Letterlijk werd er tegen mij (door een van de aanwezige organisatoren) gezegd: maar hij moet er wel komen te hangen! Dat was in een gesprek nadat ik al op de risico's had gewezen.  
2) de direct zichtbare schade is dan (nog) beperkt tot twee cirkel-trussdelen, laten we zeggen
25.000/16 x 2 =  3125,- en dat is dan jammer, maar weegt niet op tegen de winst-waarde van deze klus of van een langlopend contract met de opdrachtgever. 
Een van de technische hulpjes van de Qlimax organisatie zei heel laconiek iets van: 'daar gaat de winst!'(van die rigger, bedoelde hij). Ik neem toch niet aan dat -op de omvang van die klus- de marge maar iets van 3000 Euro was, want dan is die company binnen een paar jaar failliet.
Dus neem je het verlies, en neem je het risico op verdere schade? 
- want we weten ook allemaal dat niet elk risico perse ook altijd tot de mogelijke desastreuze gevolgen zal leiden.

----------


## Roland

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> Dus neem je het verlies, en neem je het risico op verdere schade? 
> - want we weten ook allemaal dat niet elk risico perse ook altijd tot de mogelijke desastreuze gevolgen zal leiden.



Gelukkig niet, anders waren hier meerdere onder ons niet meer actief op dit forum. Denk ik zelf ook niet. Maar oefening baart kunst.

----------


## rinus bakker

En soms kost zo'n oefening dan plots  25.000  :Big Grin: 

Maar formeel is dit allemaal mogelijk binnen een RI&E.
Risico = Kans x gevolg.
Alleen in dit geval zou ik me verbazen als er een verzekeraar was,
waar je bij zou kunnen aankloppen met de volgende invulling: 
Risico = groot x  25.000 schade.  En dat die dat een 'aanvaardbaar' risico vond. 
Behalve misschien als de premie voor die klus ook op  25.000 zou worden gezet.  :Big Grin: 
Het gaat er dus om op een objectieve manier risico's vast te kunnen stellen, 
en daaraan voorafgaand moet je de mogelijke gevaren onderkennen,
en daaraan voorafgaand moet je dus de eigenschappen van de gebruikte materialen kennen.

Voorbeelden:
De kans op falen van een een-tonstakel met 50kg eraan is heel erg veel kleiner, dan wanneer aan diezelfde eentonner 1150kg wordt gehangen.
De kans op falen van een truss waar 15% van de toelaatbare dwarskracht op staat is veel kleiner, dan wanneer er 150-200% van die kracht op wordt gezet.
De kans op falen van een splinternieuw onderdeel of apparaat is altijd kleiner dan,
van iets wat al een aantal jaren in gebruik is (- en waarvan onderhoud en/of inspectie in deze sector nog niet erg serieus worden genomen.)

----------


## G-LiTe

Toch wel opvallend dat het bij mensen vaak net omgekeerd is.
Bij een splinternieuw persoon in het vak is de kans op falen vele maal groter dan een oude rot in het vak  :Smile: 

G-LiTe

----------


## movinghead

of andersom...
een ouwe rot vertrouwt op zn ervaring...
en newbie volgt regels en het geleerde..

----------


## rinus bakker

Ervaring met zo'n megacirkel van 7 ton?
Hoeveel heb je daarvan voordat je aan zoiets begint?

Het is net als met de bouw van de Middeleeuwse kathedralen...
dat gaat goed met telkens een beetje groter en hoger
Tot ... 
het in één keer veel groter en hoger zou moeten 
(megalomane opdrachtgever zeg maar een soort Kardinaal Trump)
en dan ook nog op een dikke 'bult' in de stad:
in Beaulieu (Nrd Frankrijk) ging het dus fout
(maar wel zeker de moeite waard om eens te gaan kijken).
De moraaal:
Niet alles is op basis van alléén ervaring aan te pakken.

----------


## Bobbo

Beste Rinus Bakker

Helemaal aan het begin vraag jij of mensen op dit forum de constructie hebben gezien toen i helemaal af was.

Nou dat heb ik, en ik heb zelfs een deel geholpen bij het afbouwen van de bewuste "cirkel constructie".

Nou dacht ik, heb jij hier nog vragen over. Laat me dan even weten.
Wij zijn n.l. hier allemaal om iets te leren.

Groet,
Bobbo

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Bobbo,
(ben je misschien een collega van ons aller "stompie" ?)

het lijkt me dat mijn eerste vragen al ruimschoots beantwoord zijn in het lopende topic,
maar dat jij dus wel degelijk het nodige kan toevoegen - 
over de gang van zaken bij het afbreken,
waarbij telkens weer nieuwe beschadigingen aan de 25m cirkel zichtbaar werden 
- naast de twee die toen al door de heftrucks waaren veroorzaakt.

Misschien kun je de gehanteerde werkwijze 
en chronologie van de constatering van die schadegevallen eens wat nader toelichten?

Bij voorbaat dank voor de uitleg / toevoeging.
Ik denk dat we hier IDD allemaal weer wat van kunnen leren.

Rinus

----------


## Bobbo

RRinus,

Even eerst dit, ik ben niet gerelateerd aan "stompie".
Verder kan je gewoon in mijn pers. kijken wie ik ben, want ik heb niks te verbergen. :Smile: .

Ik ben in het G.D. gewoon als oproep kracht bezig geweest(niet als stage hand). Ik heb dus wel een beetje (met nadruk op"je") kijk op rigging.


Afbouw van de desbetreffende cirkel constructie ging als volgt:

1) Ik weet dat de boys eigenlijk wel lang aan het voorberijden zijn geweest bovenin, min 4 man voor zo'n drie uur.

2) Toen zijn de onderste twee masten weg gehaald (waar de sterren over schoven).(Mijn vraag was daar dus ook waarom laten jullie hem niet gewoon weer kantelen in zijn geheel. Antwoord: mag niet meer van ..... (ik weet niet wie).) Dit ging dus aan twee motor takels 1T, per mast.

3) Daarna zaten ze met 2 hoogwerkers boven in het een en ander te kloten, vraag me niet wat. 25 M ver kijken is namelijk best wel moeilijk.

4) Constructie laat zakken (rechtstandig natuurlijk) tot op 1/4 M. van de grond. Decor en licht voor gedeelte er uit. Dit alles ik gok aan zo'n 7 takels 1T. oen hebben ze de eerste delen uit de grote cirkel gehaald.

5) Toen weer decor en licht. Laten zakken en weer een aantal segmenten van de grootste cirkel + een cirkel maat kleiner een of twee delen.

6) Dit blijven herhalen tot ze de eerste hang punten tegen kwamen.

7) Al het materiaal zag er tot hier gewoon goed uit, zover ik zag ook het aller onderste segment.

8) Toen is er een heftruck voor gezet en is de constructie onderuit getrokken in het midden, dus de voorkant kwam boven te liggen. (En zelf denk ik dat alle schade hier is opgelopen, want je bent aan het draaien en dat krijg je zo nooit gelijkmatig oor elkaar. Heftruck had het ook eigenlijk wel zwaar.

8) Toen was mijn werkdag afgelopen, ik heb dus alleen niet gezien hoe/wat de schade aan de bovenste trussen waren. Aanslag punten zagen er goed uit. (zo heet dit toch?)

Bij meer vragen hoor ik het wel.

Greetzz Bobbo

P.S. Er is ook niks echt ingestort zoals ergens al iemand schreef, alleen deco bouwer schuurde met zijn heftruck zijn eigen decor omver.

----------


## rinus bakker

Hoi Bobbo,

nou erg veel scheutiger ben je trouwens ook niet in je profiel, 
maar dat is ook geen wezenlijk issue, als er geen "jijbak" wordt gespeeld.

In elk geval bedankt voor de toelichting van de gang van zaken bij de afbouw.

Tch wil ik er nog wel wat over opmerken/vragen:
- Heb je automatisch als oproepkracht 'dus' wel wat kijk op rigging? (en als stagehand dus niet?)
ik vind deze stelling wel wat ruig.
Ik werk al bijna 35 jaar in deze sector (en heb in die tijd geluid, licht en rigging gedaan)
maar ga nu niet lopen beweren dat ik wel een beetje 'kijk heb' op geluid of licht.

- was je eigenlijk ook aanwezig bij de opbouw ervan? want je wist al wel dat het ding in zijn geheel omhoog gekanteld was... en dit topic stamt van ruim na de demontage van de productie.
Dan hebben we elkaar waarschijnlijk tijdens de opbouw wel gezien 
(- al was ik vergeten die witte anjer in mijn T-shirt te steken). 

- op de reactie van jouw vraag over terugkantelen... 
Dat "niet meer mogen" van - is dat een selectieve vergeetpoging... 
Wie zou zoiets nou anders kunnen 'verbieden' dan de 'huis-rigger' of de 'productie-rigger'? 
Of kende je geen van die mensen persoonlijk cq. de namen van die betrokkenen?

bij 7) 
ik hoop dan toch wel dat je die twee heftruckschades wel heb zien voorbij komen, die zaten pakweg 5m links en rechts van het midden, dus waren bij de eerste 4 delen die uit de cirkel werden gedemonteerd en die schade zat er al hoog en breed in voordat de opbouw klaar was.

Anders vrees ik een beetje voor je waarnemingsvermogen:
Uiteindelijk waren 10 van de 16 delen beschadigd / vervormd / getordeerd, kortom goed waarneembaar stuk!
de 25m cirkel hing/steunde tijdens het hijsen/kantelen op 10 punten 
- is dat misschien alleen maar een vreemd toeval in jouw ogen?
De foto-link elders in dit topic doen het weer dus kijk daar nog maar eens even.

groeten 
Rinus

----------


## stompie

te gek,
eindelijk iemand die er bij was.

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo *[u]stompie* </u>,

Het leek wel of je erop zat te wachten......
En dan meteen weer een zeer wezenlijke en diepzinnige bijdrage van jou aan dit topic.
Als de volgende ook weer zo'n weldoordachte one-liner is, gooi ik hem er zo weer af. 

Rinus

----------


## stompie

EDIT (- niet ter zake doende tekst verwijderd)

We lezen dus van bobbo dat dat instorten tydens de afbouw t werk was van een over enthousiaste decor afbreker.

Gelijk even ene vraag aan bobbo, 
is dit de eerste keer dat je meemaakt dat iets anders gedemonteerd werd als dat t tydens de bouw ging of betrof t hier een grote uitzondering?

----------


## G-LiTe

D***** Stompie,

Mag ik vragen waar je naartoe wil met al dat gevraag van jou?
Het gebeurt haast dagelijks dat iets anders gedemonteerd wordt dan dat het gemonteerd wordt.
Vaak komen tijdens montage bepaalde 'inzichten' naar boven die een andere demontage preferabel maken. Weer een andere keer moet je tijdens montage rekening houden met derden en ben je daar tijdens demontage vrij van, en dergelijke ....

Vind je vraag maar een heel rare, en zou nu toch wel eens willen weten welke richting je uit wil?

G-LiTe

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo G-Lite,

op dit moment heb ik als mod 'stompie' de andere wang toegekeerd,
en laten we hem nog eens het voordeel van de twijfel.

Maar (ik citeer hier een caberetier) 
"een gewaarschuwd man telt voor twee,
maar als hij overal maar half werk van maakt,
help dat dus geen klote".

----------


## soundshaper

Stompie, Stompie, Stompie...


Sorry hoor voor deze min of meer on-liner reactie, maar begin me nu toch ook echt zwaar te ergeren aan je ontlokking van bepaalde uitspraken. :Frown: 

En inderdaad, ik heb ook de ervaring dat dingen soms in een andere volgorde worden afgebouwd dan dat ze zijn opgebouwd...

----------


## stompie

nou glite, Bobbo schrijft dus dat de demontage anders ging dan de opbouw, mocht uit Rinus z'n inleidende verhaal opmaken dat de situatie tijdens de bouw nogal gevaarlijk was (staan meerdere verwijzingen daarnaar inclusief iets over de vader van 1 van de productiemensen) .Daarom vind ik t dus een heel normaal als ik vraag of Bobbo dit ervaarde als een zeer grote uitzondering of dat dit vaker gebeurt. En verder mag soundshaper me uitleggen (en dat hoeft niet in dit topic, laten we t hier terzake houden) waar ik uitspraken ontlok. Tevens bedank ik Rinus voor zijn andere wang gebaar.

----------


## rinus bakker

2 Bobbo
- er staan nog wat vragen / opmerkingen van mijn kant.

2 stompie
- OK, en kan je dan nu ook weer ter zake komen?

Het ging hier om een project waar:
1) moedwillig(?) een cirkeltruss ter waarde van 25.000 Euro naar de verdommenis is geholpen.
2) van de pakweg 160 puntlasten er maar 5-10% goed (gegokt?) waren opgegeven.
3) er ipv. de opgegeven 58 ton uiteindelijk 67 ton aan het dak bleek te worden hangen.

----------


## stompie

Ja, ik ben zo terzake als de nete, zit op rekenwerk te wachten.
Geef je even deze quote





> citaat:2) van de pakweg 160 puntlasten er maar 5-10% goed (gegokt?) waren opgegeven.



Heb jij een manier om aan te geven hoe je aan die 90-95% fout komt ?
Boutje moertje en een decor stuk kwamen we op 2400 kg, 67-58=9-2,4=6,6 ton.
Dat is me nogal wat, eerder heb je 't over domweg optellen van speakers e/d , ik vind t nogal wat om op een middag ergens binnen te komen, 160 berekeningen te maken en een dergelijk project ivm die cirkel te begeleiden.

----------


## movinghead

Ik ben geen rechter want die zou het besluit moeten nemen maar ik heb er even een uurtje in verdiept.

*Artikel 7.18a Hijs- en hefwerktuigen voor niet-geleide lasten*
6. Alle handelingen voor het hijsen of heffen worden correct gepland en
onder doeltreffend toezicht uitgevoerd om de veiligheid van de
werknemers te garanderen. In het bijzonder wanneer een last gelijktijdig
wordt gehesen of geheven door twee of meer hijs- of hefwerktuigen,
wordt een procedure vastgesteld en toegepast om een goede coördinatie
van de handelingen van de bedieners te waarborgen.

http://tno-arbeid.adlibsoft.com/adlib/docs/589.pdf

----------


## stompie

Hee, moving.
Dat zijn regels waar we wat mee kunnen.
Eindelijk een beetje onderbouwde struktuur, ga ff downreaden
tnx

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Bobbo_
> 
> To Rinus
> A- What the f..k is een "jijbak"??? Zal wel aan mij liggen hoor.[]
> B- Ik heb al een hoop geleerd over rigging door gewoon zelf problemen uit te zoeken, of prolyte te bellen, of zelfs een keer jou opgebeld (maar dat weet je denk ik niet meet, maakt ook niet uit). 
> C- Maar ik noem mezelf gewoon nog lang geen rigger.
> D- Ik was niet bij de opbouw (helaas had ik wel mee willen maken, ik had daar gewoon geïnformeerd hoe dat ding was opgebouwd. En ik ken daar niemand echt persoonlijk.
> E- Dat dat niet meer mocht, was van de huis rigger. Maar we zouden hier toch geen namen noemen. (vergeet niet ik hoorde dit via via, en je weet hoe mensen dingen kunnen aandikken.)
> F- Ik heb dus niet alle delen gezien, en wist ook niet van tevoren dat dit hele verhaal speelde. Kijk dan let ik niet bij elk trusje dat ik in mijn handen krijg (dus niet alle delen) of er schade aan is aangebracht. 
> ...



Hoi Bobbo,
A- dat is 'het spelen' op de persoon ipv. op het onderwerp. 
Mijn opponent 'stompie' heeft hier een aardig handje van (gehad?). Kan ik ook heel goed, maar zodra ik dan meedoe aan dat spelletje, is het precies dat waar hij dan weer over valt, en vergeet (voor het gemak?) dat er ook een inhoudelijk antwoord is gegeven. 

B- Duidelijke uitleg. Mij hoor je er niet meer over.

C- En daarmee onderscheidt je je in positieve van een aantal opgeblazen figuren, die wel met zo'n sticker op hun rug lopen, maar in hun werk laten zien dat ze die 'i' beter voor een 'a' zouden kunnen vervangen. 

D- Duidelijk

E- Dat verbaast me. Maar ik ken die heren ook al heel lang, dus zal ze eens vragen naar de beweegredenen daarvan. (En of datgene wat jij gehoord hebt ook echt klopt, want het is vreemd dat de huis-rigger zich met de productie bemoeit, en als ie dat dan doet ook nog zijn advies (?) opgevolgd ziet. Mijn ervaring was anders.)

F- De twee trussdelen met de heftruck-schade zaten ondering, en die schade zou zelfs een blinde nog herkennen.

G- Verklaar je nader. 
Chaos is kenmerkend voor het gebrek aan een coordinatie of een plan, en dus niet doordacht en meestal ook niet bevorderend voor de veiligheid van een en ander.

H- Het hele ding bestond uit 16 delen van pakweg 4,9m. De bovenste helft bestond uit dus uit 8 delen. 
Je zou - behalve die twee heftruck schades - best gelijk kunnen hebben. De 'verdeling' tijdens het hijsen+kantelen was ook zo: 8 takel-punten op de bovenste helft, en twee heftrucks op de onderste. 

I- Roerend mee eens [8D] [|)]

----------


## Bobbo

Rinus
G) Ik bedoel gewoon dat op een gegeven moment licht + deco zat te wachte op de riggers. Dus die begonnen te helpen. Daardoor wist ik niet meer wie van de productie riggers was en wie niet. Maarja die(deco) weten ook niet precies wat ze doen. (En daar kan ik dus echt niet tegen, zal je op een productie van mij niet echt snel tegen komen, en als dit dan toch voorkomt dan schaam ik mij zeer diep.[V] 

Ik weet wel van horen zeggen dat een van de rig. boys een huis rigger was. Maar dat is van horen.

Lijkt wel een soap al dat geroddel op de werkvloer, vrouwlijk tintje??? :Big Grin: 

Bij meer vragen, en misschien foto's (hoor net dat een maatje van me misschien wat foto's heeft) hoor ik het wel.

Ga nu even een weekje toeren in Duitsland en NL.

Groet,

----------


## rinus bakker

Er was een productie-riggerstekort als ik het zo begrijp?
En ook geen duidelijke leiding omtrent het een en ander?

Vandaar misschien dat die 'huis-boys' maar zijn gaan meehelpen, 
want anders zouden ze toch moeten wachten, 
voor ze weer aan hun eigen werk konden gaan (=het 'leegtrekken van het dak')
Een heel oude truc van de productie = lekker 'under-crewd' afbreken, en die werkt dus nog steeds.

Foto's ?
zeer zeker geinteresseerd.
En suc6 in Duitsland.

----------


## rinus bakker

Nog een leuke 
(Staatsblad 451 - 1999) 

"Artikel 7.18 lid 3:
Hijs- en hefwerktuigen worden bediend door personen die daartoe een specifieke deskundigheid bezitten."

De cirkel-hijs/hefwerktuigen werden op een bepaald moment bediend door 5 (correctie: 6!) man tegelijk. 
6 deskundige bedieners (?) 
en toch nog 25.000 Euro's naar de klote?

----------


## stompie

Lig in een deuk.
Heb t ook ff na zitten spitten.
Kan je 1 regel plaatsen uit die ARBO waaruit blijkt dat ze niet volgens de procedures hebben gewerkt?

Vr gr

Je 98% vriend stompie

----------


## BvE

Hee Rinus,
ik volg dit al een tijdje....
Mij valt op:

Stompie komt aanzetten met oneliners [B)]. Jij reageert hierop met hele opstellen. Wind je je niet teveel op over stompie. 

Dit is slechts een forum en jouw taak is het waarschijnlijk niet om de verantwoordelijke voor dit gebeuren te vinden. Ik snap dat je het heel graag zou willen weten. Maar ik denk dat met Stompies gedrag dit sowieso niet is uit te vinden. Reageer daarom niet op stompie, het is erg vermoeiend bovendien om deze strijd tussen jullie te volgen. 

Aan Bobbo heb je veel meer [8D]

----------


## rinus bakker

OK BvE

Je hebt eigenlijk helemaal gelijk.
Ik laat ons 'stom'pie verder in zijn sop gaarkoken.

----------


## stompie

Bve, ter uwer informatie, ik reageer niet slechts met one liners, sterker , hele lappen text van me zijn weg ge-edit. Van mij mag dat, Rinus is mod en t is zijn goed recht om een discussie te laten verlopen in een sfeer die hij zelf wil al edit hij dit hele topic waus. Vragen die ik echter stel, en dat kan je oa hierboven zien zijn slechts vragen ter onderbouwing van ZIJN argumenten. Als iemand dat niet kan of wil mag hij dat zelf aangeven, of, indien gewenst zo editten dat 't in zijn stijl past. Ik ga niet lopen beweren hier dat ik de rechtvaardigheid heb uitgevonden, net zo min schrijf ik dat een bedrijf fors in gebreke is gebleken mbt tot een bepaald produkt.

Het hele ARBO artikel heb ik gelezen incl alle sub dit en sub dat's en ik vraag gewoon heel gericht of Rinus daar een regel uit kan halen waaruit blijkt dat die productie rigger zich niet aan de procedures hield. Ik ben Stompie en mij kan hij weg editten, lijkt me alleen minder handig als er bv een gesprek in het GD komt en iemand vraagt hetzelfde dat Rinus dan ook even die vraag weg edit. Gewoon een heel simpele vraag BvE en als jij denkt dat jij het weet mag jij van mij ook het woord doen. Tot heden nog steeds mooie materie, dat dan weer wel (om Hans Teeuwen te citeren)

----------


## lightj.

> citaat:_Geplaatst door luc2366_
> 
> waarom worden dergelijke events niet VOORAF aangekondigd in België? Voor een keer dat ik een weekend vrij was [V]



de 16de april is er in het sportpalies een feestje van id-t.
sebnsation heet het feestje en de drescode is white.

en vorig jaar in noverber is er een geweest in hasselt in de nieuwe etheas arena ook van id-t en dat was tiesto in concert.
ma daar was het kwa light volume niet echt waww.
ma met wat er hing is er toch een goeie show gegeven geweest.
alleen spijtig van die paar uitvallen van de stroom.

----------


## stompie

Dat bedoel ik dus, 
toevallig staat in t andere topic op t rigging forum een heel stuk over NEN normen etc. 

In mn vraag stelling mbt tot dit topic doelde ik dus op het ontbreken van een norm waarmee je de verantwoordelijke rigger bv aansprakelijk kan stellen mbt niet naleven van regels. 
In de hierboven vermelde ARBO regelgeving kon ik dus niet zaken vinden die daadwerkelijk tot kg's etc terugvoerden, slechts een vage overlegsvorm word omschreven.
Nogmaals, ik kan me in dat geval de doelstellingen van een ARGH voorstellen om de zaken op dat punt op de rit te krijgen doch er is een verschil daartussen en iemand aansprakelijk stellen op voorhand van te nemen besluiten. 
Het lijkt MIJ dan ook geen sterk argument om bv in een Gelredome eea te verantwoorden.
Voor mij blijft dus de simpele vraag wat je/men dan de rigger zou willen verwijten (en dan wel op wettelijke/regelgevende norm en niet op een gevoelsmatige).

----------


## moderator

Heeren,

Met grote verbazing en met steeds krommere tenen heb ik dit onderwerp gevolgd.

Het onderwerp heb ik opgeschoond, eigenlijk was het niets meer dan het verwijderen van door drammen van Stompie verwijderen.
Over het hoe en waarom ga ik dit onderwerp niet vervuilen. Stompie ontvangt mij netjes een mailtje.

De meest essentiele zaken van deze rigging blunder (mag ik wel zo stellen na het aanhoren van de manier van werken) zijn aan bod geweest.

Wat nu rest is de afwikkeling, dat duurt meestal enige tijd aangezien niemand direct dikke flappen uit zijn kontzak tevoorschijn zal toveren.

De kennis en expertise benodigd voor het veilig riggen van een project zoals hier besproken is zeker aanwezig.
Ik mag zelf graag riggen, maar wanneer ik een dergelijk grote klus moet doen, met vor mij onbekende factoren, dan zoek ik deskundige hulp in.
Mag me daarbij koesteren in de geruststellende gedachte dat ik terug kan vallen op een behulpzame docent en dat de riggers wereld in Nederland dermate klein is, dat ook vakgenoten graag even m,et je willen meekijken bij twijfels over een berekening.

Conclusie: Stompie wil een hoop leren, dat kan, maar niet door van de hak op de tak vragen in dit onderwerp rond te strooien.
Wanneer ze een dermate grote interresse op kunt brengen dan zijn er betere manieren om deze specifieke kennis tot je te nemen.

Het verloop in dit onderwerp zal ik nauwlettend volgen, ik edit doorgaans geen berichten maar bij gebleken afwijking van de forum regels klik ik op de delete knop.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Ik heb alle pagina's nog eens door gelezen, eigenlijk naar aanleiding van een gesprek wat ik vandaag gevoerd heb en daar kwam ineens die 7 ton naar voren...Na het vrijwel hele verhaal gehoord te hebben ben ik dus nog even gaan lezen...

Ik begrijp eigenlijk niet, waarom er in mijn ogen, met de veiligheid van de bezoekers gespeeld word...Als je 1 zon alumunium 'plaat' op je hoofd krijg, dan heb je volgens mij al geen schedel meer over, laat staan als er 7 ton, 7000 kg naar beneden komt...Ik moet er niet aan denken...

Als er pillen en poeders ontdekt worden, staat de organisatie met het schaamrood op de wangen op tv...En als er rigging fouten gemaakt worden is dat dus 'normaal' ??!!??

Dat is wat ik er zon beetje uit begrijp....

PS to Rinus : off topic : Zit je bij ons bijna om de hoek, kom je niet eens ff een bakkie doen...Van Interal naar ons, is bijna 1 weg...

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Olaf.
op de dag dat ik bij Interal geweest ben heb ik vooral oog gehad voor flitspalen,
want toen ik mijn afspraak daar wilde maken dacht ik nog dat Interal in IJsselstein (Utrecht) zat.....
Klein missertje dus .. maar wel veel meer gejakker door de polders (smiddags moest ik in Emmeloord zijn)

En .... om heel eerlijk te zijn: ik hou geen kaart bij van wie waar zit (en waarom..)
Anders was ik ook niet in de war geraakt met die "Ysselsteinen" ...
Volgende keer beter.

Overigens die 7 ton die jij noemt, waarmee de productierigger de plank missloeg,
was volgens mij 9 ton ton hoor: ipv 58.000 was het 67.000 kg. 
En die 7000kg mis zat ook verdeeld over een groot aantal hijspunten.

Normaal is een fout nooit, ook niet bij rigging, en hoe groter de fout, hoe abnormaler die is....
Nogmaals: de belasting was min of meer verspreid over het hele dak van het stadion, 
en daarmee heeft de constructeur waarschijnlijk ook rekening gehouden toen hij 
("onder protest, en eenmalig") akkoord ging met deze grove overbelasting. 
Geen sneeuw = meer mogelijkheden voor 'showlasten', want de rekenwaarde voor sneeuw in de normen is 50kg/m². 
Hoewel dat bij de vorm van het Gelredome-dak waarschijnlijk een stuk complexer zal zijn.

In veel landen zijn de toelaatbare belastbaarheden s'zomers beduidend hoger dan s'winters 
omdat er nou eenmaal een berg van die 'bevroren watervlokken' op zo'n dak zou kunnen belanden.
En de constructeur MOET daarmee rekening houden.
Misschien dat we over een jaar of tien ook in Nederland wel die seizoensbelastbaarheden kennen, 
maar nu is dat nog niet zo ver - op één hal na - maar die wordt binnenkort (gelukkig) afgebroken.....

----------


## TANK

*Laser Image* heeft zichzelf overtroffen op Climax!
De 10 diodes in de circel waren helemaal het einde en Martin, jij snapt het!
_Knallen moet die handel!_

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Tank,
jij hebt er kennelijk verstand van ...
Wat is een 'Diode' wat betreft die cirkel?
Toen ik vroeg wat die bouwlamp-achtige dingen waren, en wat die wogen,
was het antwoord dat ze 'Atomics' heten en pakweg 3,5kg/stuk wogen, 
daarvan telde ik er 10, 
en 
daarnaast heb ik een soort 'laserkast' in mijn lijst staan, waarvan ik er ook 10 telde en die werden als ca. 20kg / stuk opgegeven.
Kan het zijn dat ik het woord 'laserkast'in mijn lijst moet vervangen met 'Diode' 
of heb ik iets nog niet opgebouwd gezien dat 'Diode' heet?
Kun je zo'n ding voor mij beschrijven of heb je een link naar een plaatje op het web?

----------


## movinghead

Dat waren diode-lasers... zo heten die dingen. Je hebt veel verschillende lasers en één van die typen is de diode-laser.
Zeg maar net als bij truss... staal en alu

----------


## rinus bakker

Ja en dan nu de vraag, 
hoe zien die diode lasers - ik bedoel dan de "voortbrengende entiteiten" eruit, 
en wat wegen ze dan?
- want volgens opgave zaten ze op die roemruchte cirkel!

En om in jouw vergelijkende termen te blijven:
Elk lichie komt tenslotte uit 
een bakkie of een kassie, met 
een lampie of een flitsie, 
zolang jij maar zorgt voor 
een stroompie of een vonkie.  :Big Grin:

----------


## bjqrn

Rinus je vraag of die sterren ook bewogen ja deze konden van binnen naar buiten geschoven worden en terug. En over rigging er waren wel wat discussies of het gewicht wel goed berekend was maar na wat rekenwerk bleek alles toch te kloppen ben zelf er geweest bij de opbouw was wel even een vet klusje.  Geluid was inderdaad l-acoustics

----------


## kokkie

2bjqrn: Heb je deze 14 pagina's van het forum doorgelezen? Hou je berekeningen maar vast gereed, want ik denk dat Rinus er naar gaat vragen.

----------


## rinus bakker

2 Kokkie,
Nee hoor, die neemt dit soort kretologie uit het niets niet meer serieus.

----------


## Upgrading your system

Nou, als Jij die berekeningen dan niet wil zien, dan ben IK er wel erg benieuwd naar, want  BJQRN ik ben bang dat jij wel eens een nieuwe zakjapanner mag aanschaffen, want als je berekeningen zouden kloppen, zou je nu circeltruss hebben IPV. een rechthoek.

Ik ben erg benieuwd! Wat mij betreft mag je ze hier posten.

----------


## rinus bakker

Het mooie van al die blaters 
Waar ik voor het gemak 'bjqrn' ook maar bij reken. Hij komt maanden na dato plotseling 
zijn "expertise" in de strijd gooien - want hij was er tenslotte bij de opbouw bij! 
is dat ze wel altijd beweringen doen, maar die nooit echt onderbouwen.

Als hij het heeft over 'wat discussies over rigging', is hij er ook duidelijk niet zo erg bij geweest.
En over het kloppend zijn van dat rekenwerk gaf de productierigger zelf toe 'misschien een foutje te hebben gemaakt'.
Over het moment van wanneer je van 'een foutje' of bijna 'alles fout' gaat spreken,
kun je het natuurlijk nog heel lang hebben, 
maar dat is allemaal al ruimschoots in dit topic aan de orde geweest.

----------


## Diter Toprek

Hallo heren en damens, hier mijn eerste bijdragen aan dit forum. Ik ben Diter Toprek, heb een riggingbedrijf Toprek Rigging genaamd. Verdere details op de website, www.toprek.com 


Effe doorgelezen over het qlimax feestje. Ik kan me een betere qlimax voorstellen. Ik zal er weinig aan toevoegen, aangezien ik niet op dat feestje ben geweest. Wel las ik tot mijn verbazing : _"Maar een van de Qlimax-mensen verbaasde/beklaagde zich wel er wel over dat steeds minder van de topriggers in Nederland nog trek hebben om voor hen/hem te werken. 
En dat kreeg ik (die nog nooit, op wat voor manier dan ook, ooit bij een deze klussen betrokken was) dan ook nog eens heel verwijtent te horen van een amateuristisch zetbaasje van de Qlimax-organisatie. Hoe dom moet je zijn om zulke dingen te beweren_?"
Ja Rinus inderdaad, hoe dom? Zoals jij wel zult weten heb ik met een groepje mensen jaren lang de uitvoering van de rigging op die feesten verzorgd. Inclusief alle berekeningen. Totdat...... onzer aller vriend (maar niet heus) Henk v.d. L zich er mee ging bemoeien en hij de heren van Q blijkbaar heeft kunnen overtuigen dat ik te duur was. Ik ben Henk hier nog dankbaar voor. Eindelijk heb ik in het weekend weer eens vrij en hoef ik niet voor de 30ste maal het riggingplot weer om te gooien.
Hoezo geen mensen kunnen vinden ? Hoezo kun je geen nieuwe BMW 7 serie voor  10.000 kopen? Of zullen we een prijzen oorlog starten. Biedt ik mezelf aan voor  200 per dag en ga jij eronderdoor en biedt jouw diensten aan voor  150,00 en Jeroen jij misschien voor  100 incl reiskosten? En dat alles met behoud van dezelfde Qualiteit (jawel let op de Q). 
Eerst moet die rotte appel dus eens uit het circuit verdwijnen. Zou een hoop problemen oplossen.
Zoals met alles qualiteit kost geld. Ik ben niet degene die wil suggereren dat het riggingbedrijf in kwestie geen qualiteit zou kunnen bieden. Echter daar zal de opdrachtgever voor moeten betalen zodat het bedrijf in kwestie daar ook zijn tijd aan kan besteden en eventueel mensen kan inhuren voor adviserende bijstand. Second opinion vragen is namelijk geen schande. Het is in mijn ogen zelfs de Qlimax van professionaliteit.
Ter goede orde. Ik speel niemand zijn advocaat en wil niemand beschuldigen (nou ja bijna niemand). De enige juiste conclusie in mijn ogen is dat uit dit gehele voorval leerling getrokken moet worden.

----------


## rinus bakker

Je noemt volgens mij een oude bekende...
Maar bekend maakt niet perse bemind zullen we dan maar zeggen.

En dat er met de Q gegoocheld kan worden weten we natuurlijk al heel lang. 
Voor een aantal mensen in deze business staat dat gejongleer zelfs voorop.
Die Q staat dan juist voor Quantiteit, meer specifiek voor de aan de eigen "strijqstoq plaquende partij pequnia".
Vrijwel alle andere denkbare letters zijn daaraan dan ondergeschikt gemaakt. (In het Engels: 2Q+2Q=4QU)

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Diter Toprek_
> 
> De enige juiste conclusie in mijn ogen is dat uit dit gehele voorval leerling getrokken moet worden.



En hiervan ontbreekt nog elk bewijs

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Jeroen de Goei_
> En hiervan ontbreekt nog elk bewijs



Die snap ik niet erg..... 
Slopen van een cirkeltruss van 25m lijkt mij toch wel een mooi(?) bewijs.

----------


## ralph

Maar het bewijs dat er lering uit getrokken is, dat is nog niet zichtbaar...denk (hoop) dat Jeroen dat bewijs bedoelt.

De hele discussie komt in essentie neer op wat Diter aangeeft: Een opdrachtgever die door zijn vele en uitgebreide ervaring een budget ter beschikking stelt dat geen garantie voor kwalitatief hoogstenaand werk toestaat.

Beetje zorgvuldig ben ik wel in deze uitspraak, immers: er is een partij geweest zie zegt; "ik ga die klus onder deze condities en voorwaarden voor Q doen"

Wanneer we dan, achteraf en niet volledig geinformeerd (forumdeelnemers zijn in veel gevallen immers geen partij, of slechts zijdelings en/of incompleet betrokken bij het verhaal, proberen te kijken naar wat ging er fout, dan is mijn eerste conclusie op basis van louter hetgeen hier in het onderwerp staat vermeld:

1. De uitvoerende rigger was onbekwaam, hij had immers bij het ten uitvoer begnegn van deze complexe hijsklus geen hijsplan en berekeningen tot zijn beschikking.

De betiteling onbekwaam durf ik te poneren gelet op de van meerdere kanten aangegeven twijfels die bij het opbouwen bij verschillende partijen. Dit resulteerde er zelfs in dat de uitbater van de hut zijn hijs adviseur consulteerde.

2. De klus werd uitgevoerd en niet volgens van te voren gemaakt plan uitgevoerd. Na afloop blijkt er van de gebruikte materialen een deel zo vervormd ( die grote cirkel) dat overbelasting van deze beschadigde delen niet langer een vraagteken is, maar eerder een compliment aan de  cirkel leverancier dat het trussje deze krachten heeft kunnen weerstaan zonder onbedoeld te bezwijken.

3. Slechts weinigen zijn genegen openheid van zaken te geven ten aanzien van waar het nu echt aan gelegen heeft.
mogelijke oorzaken kunnen zijn:
- onduidelijke opdrachtverstrekking
- onvoeldoende voorbereidingstijd die in deze klus is gestoken
- onvoldoende kennis om een dergelijke klus uit te voeren
- verkeerde opgaves aangaande te gebruiken materialen en
- op basis van eerder genoemde mogelijkhede een foutieve berekeing van de te hijsen last

Een hoop twijfels werden in het onderwerp geplaatst, de meest aannemelijke twijfel en in alle opzichten versterkende factor van alle mogelijke oorzaken wordt genoemd in de reactie van Diter Toprek, hij stelt dat door het beschikbaar gestelde budget niet een dergelijke hijsklus naar behoren kan worden uitgevoerd.

Daarmee geeft hij ook de meest schrijnende pijnplek aan: Er blijven mensen aan het werk die het aannemen van een klus belangrijker vinden dan het naar behoren uitvoeren van de klus.

Op basis van de ervaringen die de opdrachtgever heeft met het verzorgen van zulke feesten ben ik van mening dat deze zich niet geheel kan verschuilen achter haar uitvoerende partij(en).
Wel blijft deze uitvoerende partij als enige te verwijten dat bij de opdrachtgever het denkbeeld blijft bestaan dat goed riggingwerk peanuts is.

Dat is wat mij betreft ook de meest belangrijkste conclusie, en ik denk dat een heleboel lezers zich daar prima van bewust zijn, inclusief Jeroen: Als je niet de expertise in huis hebt om een klus te klaren, zorg dan dat je die expertise op een andere manier verkrijgt.

We zijn in staat om een gezonken onderzeeer van de oceaanbodem op te hijsen, we zetten een reuzenrad van 100m hoogte op zijn plaats, dan kan zo'n lullig cirkeltje positioneren toch niet echt een probleem zijn?.....

....Als je maar de kennis betaald om voor je te werken!

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo ralph,
zo had ik de boodschap van Jeroen niet begrepen,
maar je leg het (pijnlijk) helder uit.
Ik had het niet mooier kunnen samenvatten.
Ik heb inmiddels begrepen dat er nog weinig schot in deze zaak zit: 
- het gesprek tussen de Hal en de Q-club moet nog steeds plaatsvinden,
 en 
- de verhuurder van de cirkel heeft (na ca. 3 maanden!) ook nog steeds geen vergoeding gehad voor zijn geslooopte materiaal.

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ralph_
> 
> Als je niet de expertise in huis hebt om een klus te klaren, zorg dan dat je die expertise op een andere manier verkrijgt.
> 
> we zetten een reuzenrad van 100m hoogte op zijn plaats, dan kan zo'n lullig cirkeltje positioneren toch niet echt een probleem zijn?.....
> 
> ....Als je maar de kennis betaald om voor je te werken!



precies: Ik heb nog niet gehoord dat de personen in kwestie nu ineens een andere manier van werken hebben of dat de bedrijfspolitiek nu ineens veel beter is.
hoop doet leven.

En dat reuzenrad ging volgens mij ook niet in 1 keer goed.
Bij de eerste poging om the london eye in Engeland omhoog te zetten, was er teveel buiging, waardoor dat ding weer terug moest zakken op het water.

----------


## rinus bakker

Maar uiteindelijk was het hele Londo Eye wel een overwegend Nederlandse club die dat ding voor die Engelsen (herberekend en her-)ontworpen, gemaakt en rechtopgezet heeft. 
En dat was toen de aanvankelijke Japanse aannemer (Mitsuitachi... ofzo) een goed jaar van tevoren de opdracht kwam teruggeven, omdat ze het niet aandurfden of niet aankonden.....
En de Nederlanders hebben zelfs nog meegeschreven aan een (Engelse) norm, want voor dit soort dingen was er nog niets vastgelegd, en Lloyds wilde het geheel alleen maar verzekeren als de betrokkenen + de overheid een norm voor deze nieuwe & spannende vorm van constructies wilden vastleggen.
Maar ze hebben niets gesloopt! Alleen hebben ze erkend dat ze iets over het hoofd hadden gezien en dus bedenk- en aanpassingtijd nodig hadden. 
En niet met de blik op oneindig (en haast tegen beter weten in) toch maar zijn gaan rechtopzetten.....

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

weet iemand hoe het Qdance feestje in de rai is afgelopen?
Nog schade?

----------


## rinus bakker

Dat is 
of wordt dan toch echt een ander topic.

----------


## Bobbo

Hee daar is i nog eventjes

Had belooft om nog even na te kijken of er nog fotos te scoren waren.
Maar helaas, het waren gewoon party pics van een dronken collega die wat zat op te scheppen.
Sorry dat het zo lang duurde.

Enneeeee. Is er al iets nieuw bekent over wat er nu gaat gebeuren.

Gr. B

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Bobbo_
> Is er al iets nieuw bekent over wat er nu gaat gebeuren.



Wat bedoel je daarmee ... toch een nieuw topiq?
Maaq dat dan ook maar aan... dit gaat over nov 2004.

----------


## Stevie

Hallo allemaal, al een tijdje geleden dat dit topic nog eens besproken is maar misschien dat velen wel zullen blij zijn met dit filmpje van 6min waarin duidelijk te zien is wat deze -toen nog mooie- constructie te bieden had...
Kijk en geniet  :Smile: 
http://83.217.66.15/abuse/a/abuse.php?id=33

----------


## STim

Amai mooi show zeg :-) Alleen, net zoals op Tiesto in Concert in Belgie, vind ik de combinatie groene-rode-blauwe lasers niet zo mooi. Maar toch heel mooi!!

----------


## Gerrit Hurkens

Hallo beste mensen,

Ik zit nu vol interesse dit topic te lezen en me te verbazen. 

Hoewel ik absoluut geen rigger ben, kon ik eigenlijk vanaf het begin van dit onderwerp al zien dat het met die cirkel de verkeerde kant uit ging. 

@Topic:

Het topic is nu vergevorderd en neigt nu richting de schuldvraag, wie heeft dit uiteindelijk op zijn geweten? 
Ik denk persoonlijk dat we dit topic moeten gaan beschouwen in de zin van: "hoe kunnen zulke beschadigingen ontstaan?". Daar hebben collega riggers en rigging-geinteresseerden(zoals ik) meer belang bij. Op die manier kunnen we in de toekomst dit soort gevallen (proberen te) voorkomen. 

Hoewel ik alles inmiddels heb gelezen mbt tot de overbelasting en manier van ophanging, constructie e.d. , wil ik toch graag jullie mening over het [u]moment</u> waarop de meeste beschadiging is kunnen ontstaan. De schade bij de punten bij de heftrucks zijn dus bij de opbouw ontstaan. Dat duidt er op dat de heftrucks veelal als doel hadden het geheel te heisen ipv het geheel tijdens het heisen te ondersteunen. 
Volgens Bobbo zijn er ook veel beschadigingen tijdens de afbouw ontstaan en met name bij het kantelen van het geheel. 
Kan ik hiermee voorzichtig (en in wat minder technische termen) concluderen dat het geheel als een soort slappe hoepel is gehesen?
Heeft de truss het meest geleden van het hijsen ervan of van het uiteindelijk onder zware belasting vertikaal moeten staan? 

Indien het antwoord hierop al reeds is gegeven, heb ik dit topic blijkbaar dus niet goed doorgelezen en zal ik dat dan alsnog (een keer) doen.

@Rinus

Respect voor het feit dat je, ondanks dubbelzinnige ,onnodige en Stomme vragen/opmerkingen toch nog de moeite neemt om hele verhalen aan uitleg/reactie te geven. Moderator/topicstarter of niet.
Je reacties zijn toch erg informatief voor diegenen die het topic volgen en er niet in mee discussieren.

@ de rest

Ik heb overigens al wat zeer zinnige reacties gelezen die het hele geval hielpen te verduidelijken. Blijkt toch dat er wel mensen zijn met kennis en kwaliteit. Laten we niet vergeten dat en natuurlijk nog vele riggingproducties meer zijn die niet ver-Q-ed worden. 

Ik ga me niet verder mengen in deze discussie, maar wil wel jullie meningen over de eerder gestelde vragen. 

Gerrit Hurkens

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Gerrit,
ik probeer even jouw vragen te destilleren:




> citaat:_Geplaatst door Gerrit Hurkens_
> 1) "hoe kunnen zulke beschadigingen ontstaan?".  
> 2) graag jullie mening over het [u]moment</u> waarop de meeste beschadiging is kunnen ontstaan. 
> 3) De schade bij de punten bij de heftrucks zijn dus bij de opbouw ontstaan. Dat duidt er op dat de heftrucks veelal als doel hadden het geheel te hijsen ipv het geheel tijdens het hijsen te ondersteunen.



 Uhhhh? Die laatste redenering kan ik even niet volgen: "als doel hadden het geheel te hijsen ipv het geheel tijdens het hijsen te ondersteunen" 
heftrucks hijsen sowieso niet, maar die heffen.




> citaat: 
> Volgens Bobbo zijn er ook veel beschadigingen tijdens de afbouw ontstaan en met name bij het kantelen van het geheel. 
> 4) Kan ik hiermee (....) concluderen dat het geheel als een soort slappe hoepel is gehesen?
> 5) Heeft de truss het meest geleden van het hijsen ervan of van het uiteindelijk onder zware belasting vertikaal moeten staan?



Heb ik de vragen zo goed samengevat?
1) schades ontstaan door overbelastingen die (lokaal) te grote spanningen (van welke soort dan ook) opleveren in het materiaal of de constructie. Buigspanning, afschuifspanning, stuikspanning, druk- en trekspanning enz. Hoe je de spanning noemt die oppervlakkige schade aan de buis noemt weet ik niet 1-2-3. Overbelasting is het uitoefenen van kracht(en) groter zijn dan wat de fabrikant toelaat/adviseert.
2) ik heb alleen de opbouw gezien en dat ging behoorlijk panikerig/improviseerderig en zeker niet volgens een zorgvuldig voorbereid en goed doordacht hijsplan. Bij de opbouw was de heftruckschade al snel goed zichtbaar. De overige schades (op een hoogte van 12 - 25m waren - als ze er op dat moment al in zaten -  natuurlijk veel moeilijke waar te nemen. Ook vanuit de catwalks was de kortste-bij-afstand toch gauw een meter of 8 en dan zie je niet echt direct of een buis een paar cm is vervormd. Dus weet ik niet of ze er toen al in zaten. Maar een bekend euvel/gegeven is dat tijdens het opbouwen en afbouwen de meeste ongelukken gebeuren en schades ontstaan.
3) Uhh ik snap de redenatie niet echt....
4) Ja, dat lijkt me een redelijk acceptabele conclusie. 
5) Ik weet niet of die cirkel wel ooit 'gestaan' heeft, ben alleen bij het rechtopzetten aanwezig geweest. Ik denk dat ik nooit echt vrij heeft kunnen staan (zou absoluut omgelazerd of al plumpudding in elkaar gezakt zijn!) Hij heeft altijd van een aantal takels (4a6 stuks) vertikale steun gehad. 
Maar dat 'lijden' tijdens het ophijsen & kantelen heb ik met eigen ogen waar kunnen nemen.  Voor de afbouw zal er ongetwijfeld een ander volgende van 'lijdensweg' zijn toegepast (gegokt of bewust gekozen?).
Anders was het resultaat ervan niet bij Interal te bekijken geweest. 

En het meest stomme is dat met het toepassen een hulpconstructie van pakweg 70-80m "echte"* truss deze ellende niet had hoeven gebeuren.
Ik heb dat verer nooit nagerekend, maar schat dat Slick Maximbeam of Prolyte S52V of S52SV al aardig in de goede richting zouden komen.
Maar ja wat heeft dat achteraf rekenen voor zin als en al voor zo'n ***svermogen gesloopt is.... 
Er werd beweerd dat alle berekeningen gedaan waren, maar dat die (toevallig?) nog op kantoor lagen ipv. in de Gelredome.
Het meest voor de hand liggende om bij die laatste bewering te denken is: bullshit. Er is gewoon helemaal niet gerekend, anders was dit allemaal niet gebeurd.
En het blijkt dat aan de houding van "*** zegene de greep" niet altijd gehoor wordt gegeven. Onze Lieve Heer heeft wel wat beters te doen dan prutswerk te beschermen.

2 Gerrit:
Ik hoop dat je wat kunt deze toelichting.
(st0mpie natuurlijk weer niet, m

----------


## Gerrit Hurkens

Zeker Rinus. Hier hebben we wat aan.

Natuurlijk dom van me om niet even mijn post door te lezen en het 3e punt ongewijzigd te laten. Ik probeer het even anders te verwoorden, daarbij de 1e zin van punt 3 ongewijzigd latend: Dat duidt er op dat de heftrucks als doel hadden de rig te tillen in plaats van het hijsen te BEGELEIDEN (en het werkelijke "tilwerk" aan de takels over te laten.)

De heftrucks hebben het zaakje dan omhoog (of hoe het dan ook gehesen moest worden) lopen duwen. Grote kans dus dat dat "duwen" net iets sneller ging dan de takels konden "trekken"(en andersom). Dan krijg je toch tijdens het hijsen verschillende momenten waarop de afzonderlijke onderdelen (takels en heftrucks) niet helemaal synchroon lopen en er dus takels of misschien wel heftrucks zijn geweest die geen last droegen? 

Om dan de slappe hoepel als voorbeeld er bij te halen: Hijs je deze op evenwichtige wijze (alle takels synchroon) dan is er niets aan de hand. Zodra je verschillende punten afwisselende ontspant en spant tijdens het hijsen, dan begint de hoepel steeds meer en steeds erger te zwabberen.

De trussconstructie is danwel iets steviger gemaakt, maar ik vermoed dat het dit effect is geweest enwel tijdens de opbouw dat de meeste en grootste schade heeft toegebracht. 

En om over ***s hand te spreken: 
Ik kan me een gevalletje herinneren waarbij tijdens het opbouwen van een concert van Justin Timberlake (en Cristina??) het grid naar beneden kwam. Toen had ie even iets te gladde handjes. 

"Het gaat goed het gaat goed" hoor je vaak zeggen. Maar als het grid gevallen is, dempt men de put pas. 

Ik snap de frustratie dan ook wel. Je ziet dat het niet goed is, maar je kan er niets tegen doen.

2 Rinus: Ik hoop dat je begrijpt wat ik bedoel. Had ik dan een vraag: Heb je (ik denk het wel) daar ook al eens bij stil gestaan?

----------


## moderator

off topics verwijderd...had verwacht dat deelnemers nu wel wisten welke bijdrages wel en welke absoluut niet worden gewaardeerd.

----------


## rinus bakker

2Gerrit:
ik denk dat over het ondoordachte knoeien met die cirkels inmiddels het meeste wel gezegd is.
Een zo groot object oppakken op 8 of meer steunpunten vergt zorgvuldige planning (het "hijsplan")
(Oorspronkelijk was het aantal takels dat aan de huisriggers werd opgegeven: 12, 
een paar dagen tevoren kwamen er nog eens 2 extra bij)
Maar toen ik daar was, werden er 6 gewoon helemaal niet gebruikt en kwamen er "a l'improviste" en tijdelijk 2 punten (bedoeld voor PA?) bij, en werden er 2 heftrucks ingezet.
Die laatste twee stonden natuurlijk niet om een riggingplot, maar vervingen zoals ik het inschat een reeks van 6 van de (niet gebruikte) takels.  
En dan nog zoveel schade - dat was dus alles bij elkaar ofwel géén plan ofwel een heel slecht en heel duur plan!

Wat betreft de Hand van Onze Lieve Heer: 
de wegen van de Heer zijn ondoorgrondelijk en ik vind dat je als rigger dan ook niet moet hopen op, of bidden om een goede afloop. Fouten maken is 1, dat gebeurt tot in de grootste ingenieursbureaux, maar een beetje "natte vinger" of "gokken" is natuurlijk iets heel anders. 
Ik begreep uit de VS dat het hele Aguilera/Timberlake aansprakelijkheidsverhaal (zeer veel poen!) buiten de rechtbank is 'gesetteld'. 
En OSHA kan er best nog wel 2 of 3 jaar over doen voordat ze een uitspraak doet over de strafrechtelijke veiligheidssituatie. Want met maar drie lichtgewonden is er toch eigenlijk niks serieus gebeurd he!? 
Ik vraag me af hoe dat is afgelopen met de ellende van Rieu in Tours. Daar weet jij misschien meer vanaf, want van Rentall hing er ook toch heel wat. En dat ging dus toch ook om heel veel poen en die rigger zat behoorlijk in de kreukels! 
Is de Franse AI/OSHA(-of hoe het daar heet-) al tot een 'strafrechtelijke' uitspraak gekomen? 
En hoe is de Aansprakelijkheid afgehandeld? Hebben jullie je poen al terug?
Als je dit niet direct op dit forum kwijt wilt, mail het me dan eens rechtstreeks.  

Wat betreft de laatste opmerking: _'maar je kan er niets tegen doen''_ :
Ik zie regelmatig dat iets niet goed is - of op zijn minst veel beter kan zonder (veel) extra kosten -maar ik ben lang niet altijd degene die iets mag, laat staan, moet doen. 
Niet altijd is een fout meteen levensbedreigend, en ook lang niet altijd zijn de wettelijke regels of normen 1-2-3 helder en duidelijk toepasbaar in ons vakgebied.

Wat betreft dat laatste, daar ben ik al een dikke 12 jaar aan het proberen de sector van het branchebrede belang van het opstellen van entertainmentregels of -normen te overtuigen. De eerste 10 jaar helaas bij de verkeerde club gezeten. De VPT (Vereniging voor Podium Technologie) heeft de normerende funktie van de CvA (Commissie voor Aanbeveligingen voor de Veiligheid) alleen maar gebruikt als een leuke/stoere/interessante vlag op de schuit. Terwijl in die CvA notabene een aantal behoorlijk ervaren en kundige mensen zat uit alle geledingen van het vak.
Maar toen het puntje bij het paaltje kwam en de eerste Technische BrancheRichtlijn (T3 = Verplaatsbare bruggen in de entertainment) op de tafel lag bij de ArbeidsInspectie heeft zonder enig nader overleg een één of andere bureaucratische en onkundige Arbo-kwiebus dat er zo laten afvegen. Een daarna verdween dik drie jaar werk zo in een stoffige la. Exit CvA dus, en een hele hoop goodwill naar de klote bij een aantal goedwillende instellingen, mensen en bedrijven. 

Inmiddels loopt er dus bij het NEN een soortgelijke werkgroep, en dat gaat heel wat beter. Kennis, kunde en ervaring bij elkaar en (nog?) geen ambtelijke molens. 
De eerste NPR (8020-10) was er in een goed jaar, en de tweede en derde komen er snel aan. En natuurlijk is er van alles op aan te merken, en dat gebeurd ook. We zijn bezig om de opmerkingen over 8020-10 nu te verwerken. Sommige daarvan snijden wel degelijk hout, andere opmerkingen zijn heel formalistisch en volslagen onwerkbaar. Ook daarvoor willen we de sector wel behoeden.
Maar de grootste blaters, betweters en afzeikers hoor je of zie je nooit als er een keer serieus over dit soort zaken gedacht, en er voor de branche a

----------


## Martincrul

Nou zal ik dan ook nog maar even een duit in het zakje doen omtrend qlimax feestjes. Ik heb zelf de afgelopen 6 jaar voor veel verschillende opdrachtgevers varieerend van licht, geluid, rigging tot stageing en productie bedrijven gewerkt. Veel van de Qdance/ID-T feestjes heb ik dus van dichtbij meegemaakt. En wat diter zegt komt erg bekend voor. Even dit veranderen dan weer dat veranderen, laat die ontwerper bij Q gewoon een ontwerp maken en hem pas op het feest binnen scheelt een hoop op af en verbouwen.
Wat de rigging voor q betreft heb ik het vaak goed gezien vooral als de firma uit bemmel het licht verzorgde, maar helaas zijn er een aantal mensen die idd ver onder de prijs duiken waardoor er een productieclub loopt die veelal franstalig is en waar dus ook niet geheel vlekkeloos mee te communiseren valt. En die met de spreekwoordelijke franse slag aan het werken zijn (de in de cursus geschetste constructie met het 80 meter sterendoek). 

Ik hoop dan ook dat we gewoon met de firmas in nederland veilig kunnen werken en het liefst gewoon samen kunnen werken als de een een klus binnenhaalt kan de rest toch gewoon meedenken/werken want met zoveel zijn we niet in ons wereldje.

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Martin,
dat van die Franstalige productieclub heb ik in de G-dome niet echt opgemerkt. Amsterdams, Rotterdams, Brabants en het 'Oost-Betuws' waren de voertalen en dat alles was ook prima te volgen. Dus van communicatieproblemen op dat gebied was geen sprake. 
Al was ik natuurlijk niet overtuigd van de beweringen die in enkele van deze tongvallen werden gedaan. En dat die spreekwoordelijke Franse slag echt niet ophoudt bij de Franse grens lijkt me meer te maken hebben met de afQnijp-praQtijQen, en het artistieQe en teQnische geQnutsel en geQuibus tot op het laatste moment. 
En daarin zijn de drijvende Qrachten toch ooq echt Nederlanders. En de produQtierigger die "nogal wat moeite had met reQenen en plannen" was ook gewoon een QaasQop.

En wat betreft die samen-klussen een voorbeeld:
Meneer A wil één een reeks Qlussen binnenhalen en vraagt aan meneer B daarvoor zijn medewerking, en krijgt die toegezegd maar vervolgens wordt meneer B meteen weer genegeerd. En daarna maakt meneer A op andere klussen meneer B ook nog eens zwart. Vind je het dan gek dat meneer B toch iets gereserveerder gaat worden?

En als er één een Qlus binnenhaalt door (diQ) onder de realistische prijs te gaan werQen, moet de rest dan mee gaan denQen en mee gaan werQen. Dat denQen en werQen tijd (= geld!) kosten, ontgaat zowel die prijsduiQer als jou dan toch een beetje. Nu maar hopen dat meneer A een hele goede verzekering had. (Of liever een hele domme verzkeringsagent, want in dit geval droop de nalatigheid er toch wel af.)

----------


## Martincrul

Hoi rinus,

ik was niet bij deze klus aanwezig dus weet niet of mijn "franse vrienden er waren" Ik heb echter al te veel en te vaak met deze lui gewerkt en dat was hard werken om het zo maar te zeggen. En als dat GeQ daar weet ik dus ook alles van alles zo goedkoop mogelijk.

Die rigger ken ik best goed en als alles zo is als gesteld valt me dit van hem tegen had ik niet verwacht van deze rigger.

Wat samen betreft is in mijn ogen dus niet prijsduiken en daardoor de kwaliteit ten koste laten gaan en dus ook de veiligheid. Maar samen een veilig product neerzetten en voor ons allen een goede liefst dik belegde boterham.

Dus ik denk dat we wel ongeveer hetzelfde bedoelen.

MvG

Martin

----------


## Gerrit Hurkens

Tsja, waar zie je dat niet tegenwoordig? 

PArtij A en Partij B krijgen beide een offerteaanvraag voor een opdracht. 

Partij A wil de opdracht binnen halen
Partij B wil de opdracht koste wat het kost binnen halen

Partij A maakt een nette offerte en een nette prijs
Partij B maakt een nette offerte met een absoluut te lage prijs. Zo'n prijs waarvan je zegt: ZOOOOW DA's Goedkoop!!!!

Resultaat: Partij B krijgt de opdracht, werkt vervolgens bijna tegen kostprijs en gaat daardoor fouten maken. 
Partij B zorgt er ook voor dat andere partijen omlaag moeten met de prijs. 

Marktverzieking noemen we dit. 
Helaas komt dit voor in alle branches. Ze beseffen niet dat ze op deze manier hun eigen kapot maken en de rest (deels)meenemen. 

@Rinus: Over de Rieu in Tours weet ik niets af. Misschien heb je de verkeerde Gerrit in gedachten (Gerrit Schottert misschien?)

@ Mod, Sorry voor de post. Ervan uitgaande dat Stompie aan een (te) kort lijntje wordt gehouden reageer ik er niet meer op.

----------


## rinus bakker

Zo langzamerhand zijn we het eigenlijke topic wel volkomen kwijt aan het raken.
Wie heeft daar nog wat over te melden?

2 Gerrit 
- ik denk idd dat ik een naam/persoon aan het verwisselen ben... 
dacht idd dat jij bij Rentall werkte...

----------


## moderator

Wederom onzin verwijderd.

----------


## rinus bakker

Een voorbeeld uit de diverse berekeningen: De twee "ornamenten-clusters", links en rechts van de roemrucht gesneuvelde "Megasterren-cirkel"...
Met daarin twee vertikaal hangende cirkeltrussen die samen wel wat weg hebben van de trommel van een voorlader-		
*Wasmachine* lang kg/m overlap hoogte totaal upstage downstage som
mastertrussH40V	38	6,9	262 	                         118 	                             144 	  262 
8m cirkelThomas	8	9	3,1416		                         226 	                         226 		  226 
8m rondachterdoek	4	0,5	3,1416		                            25 	                            25 		    25 
12m cirkelH40V	12	6,9	3,1416		                         260 		                             260 	  260 
6 x atomic	6	3,5			                            21 		                                21 	     21 
6 x MAC 2000	6	45			                         270 		                             270 	  270 
driehoek staalframe	70	10			                         700 		                             700 	  700 
vierkant staalframe	76	6			                         456 		                             456 	  456 
pijp+scaffs	8	4	2		                            64 	                            32 	                                32 	    64 
takels (inverted)	5	45			                         225 	                            90 	                             135 	  225 
bekabeling: spots+takel	12	0,9	3		                            32 	                            12 	                                20 	    32 
vierkant lam-hout	72	5,5			                         396 	                         198 	                             198 	  396 
				som	      2.938 	          701 	        2.236 	      2.938 
takels 	6	75			                         450 			
Wasmachine			totaal		      3.388 			

					 L4 & L6 	   208 	 kg 	                       417 
					 L5 	    510 	 kg 	                       510 
					 L1 & L 3 	    656 	 kg 	                  1.313 
					 L4 	  1.148 	 kg 	                  1.148 
	ik kom in totaal op 						3388 kg

En dit is de vergelijking:
Opgeven werd een totaalgewicht van 1922 kg. 
Gevonden werd een totaalgewicht van ~ 3388 kg. 
Nr Hijspunt Opgegeven Puntlast Berekende Puntlast(Rhino Rigs) Afwijking=%
 Upstage:      L4 & L6      140	  208	+  48%
 Upstage:         L5	    681	  510	-  22%
 Downstage:    L1 & L3	    140	  656	+ 468%
 Downstage:       L4	    681	  1148	+ 168%

En als ik dan ook nog zou snappen hoe je hier een mooie tabel geplaatst kreeg, dan zou iedereen een beetje kunnen begrijpen wat er hier vermeld staat.

----------


## Gerrit Hurkens

Die percentages spreken voor zich.
[:0]

----------


## CoenCo

Bij deze een poging om rinus zijn verhaal netjes in vorm te krijgen:
(tip: vantevoren je tabel "convert tabs to spaces" dan  copy/paste naar forum  "[ code]" ervoor en "[ /code]" erna (spatie verwijderen))
[code]
Wasmachine            lang   kg/m     overlap       totaal  upstg  dwnstg    som
mastertrussH40V         38    6,9                    262     118     144     262
8m cirkelThomas          8    9       3,1416         226     226             226
8m rondachterdoek        4    0,5     3,1416          25      25              25
12m cirkelH40V          12    6,9     3,1416         260             260     260
6 x atomic               6    3,5                     21              21      21
6 x MAC 2000             6   45                      270             270     270
driehoek staalframe     70   10                      700             700     700
vierkant staalframe     76    6                      456             456     456
pijp+scaffs              8    4       2               64      32      32      64
takels (inverted)        5   45                      225      90     135     225
bekabeling: spots+takel 12    0,9     3               32      12      20      32
vierkant lam-hout       72    5,5                    396     198     198     396
som                                                2.938     701   2.236   2.938
takels                   6    75                                             450
Wasmachine totaal                                                          3.388

                                     L4 & L6         208 kg            417
                                     L5              510 kg            510
                                     L1 & L 3        656 kg          1.313
                                     L4              1.148 kg        1.148
        ik kom in totaal op                                          3.388 kg

En dit is de vergelijking:
Opgeven werd een totaalgewicht van 1922 kg. 
Gevonden werd een totaalgewicht van ~ 3388 kg. 


Nr.                     opgegeven  berekend    afwijking
Hijspnt                 puntlast   RhinoRigs   in %
 Upstage:L4 & L6        140        208         +48%
 Upstage: L5            681        510         -22%
 Downstage:L1 & L3      140        656         +468%
 Downstage: L4          681       1148         +168%
[/code]

----------


## rinus bakker

Dankjewel Coen....
in twee opzichten ... 1) de tabel is weer leesbaar en 2) ik heb weer wat geleerd.
een ik zie een paar kopjes boven de tabellen die wat beter hadden kunnen worden aangeduid:
kg/m (en/of kg/stk);  overlap (en/of factor)
maar verder lijkt me het allemaal wel duidelijk.... 

(Behalve natuurlijk voor 1 of 2 personen, 
die niet willen weten of begrijpen dat overbelasten van een takel met meer dan 10% een ernstige overtreding is = strafbaar! = beboetbaar!  
En dat zoiets zelfs al geldt in de industrie waar er geen mensen onder de last mogen komen.
En hier hing "gewoon" 1148kg aan een 1 tons Lodestar, waar 500kg de 'branchenorm' is! 
Hoe je het ook wend of keert en hoe goed je ook naar jezelf toe zou willen rekenen: zelfs bij een Lodestar is de koek in de entertainment toch ook echt op, als je er 800kg aan hebt hangen. Hier hing bijna 1150 kg op 1 ton Downstage-L4, en was het de knoeier zeker ontgaan dat veruit de grootste massa van die 'wasmachine' aan de voorrand (downstage) van het mastertrussenframe hing.  
Sommige mensen zijn kennelijk alleen overtuigd van hun fouten als iets stukgaat of instort.
Met de cirkel is dat dan goed gelukt, en met een aantal andere dingen werd weinig gedaan om het te vermijden. 
Het enige waardoor de grootschalige ellende niet is ontstaan, was het feit dat *anderen* ergens nog wat veiligheid hadden ingebouwd, waardoor de productierigger in zijn onkunde / aanklooien gewoon gered werd.)   

Waar ging dit topic ook weer over.

----------


## st0mpie

Hoop cijfers, zal proberen om ze in een model te krijgen.





> citaat:Het enige waardoor de grootschalige ellende niet is ontstaan, was het feit dat anderen ergens nog wat veiligheid hadden ingebouwd



kan je die nog even toelichten ?

----------


## moderator

Denk dat we allemaal wel weten dat daarmee de veiligheden worden bedoeld die een truss constructeur in zijn constructie (stuk truss) opneemt
zoals bekend mag worden geacht beste stompie is dat een Vf 1,5
Nog los van de door de constructeur van de draagconstructie ingebouwde marges....

----------


## Gerrit Hurkens

Even een half-offtopic vraagje tussendoor aan Rinus:

De branchenorm voor een 1 ton lodestar is dus 500kg. 
Is dit om een veiligheidsfactor van 500kg over te houden of omdat het niet verantwoord is om de takels zwaarder te belasten. 
Ik dacht namelijk zelf altijd aan een 75% van de maximale last. Dan kun heb je 25% over als buffer. 

Helemaal offtopic:
Ik zag gisteren op Discovery een docu (blueprint for disaster) waarin een 170 meter hoge kraan (big blue) onderuit ging. Daar had men het effect van de wind op de hijslast even vergeten mee te rekenen. Was 10 dakdelen goed gegaan [:0]. 
Voor de mensen die dit niet hebben gezien: De hijslast bestond uit delen van een schuifdakconstructie voor een honkbalstadium. 
Het effect van de wind zorgde voor een zijdlings last van 3% - 5% van de hijslast wat toch nog zo'n 6 ton betekende. 

Hiermee (iets ontopic) mee aantonend dat zelf in de bouw van zulke constructies de berekeningen "op kantoor" kunnen blijven liggen.

----------


## CoenCo

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Gerrit Hurkens_
> 
> Even een half-offtopic vraagje tussendoor aan Rinus:
> De branchenorm voor een 1 ton lodestar is dus 500kg. 
> Is dit om een veiligheidsfactor van 500kg over te houden of omdat het niet verantwoord is om de takels zwaarder te belasten. 
> Ik dacht namelijk zelf altijd aan een 75% van de maximale last. Dan kun heb je 25% over als buffer.



geen rinus, maar ik kom een heel eind

De max belasting van een lodestar (1ton) wordt standaard opgegeven voor de industrie, waar er geen mensen onder de last zijn, en een vf 5 de norm is. (een 1tonner zou dus feitelijk pas bij een belasting van boven de 5ton mogen bezwijken)
Aangezien wij in de "branche" bijna altijd boven mensen hijsen gebruiken we een vf10
1 ton * vf 5 / vf 10 = 0,5 ton

----------


## st0mpie

Knal dan ook maar die mega cirkel er op, als we toch gaan rekenen.

----------


## Gerrit Hurkens

Dank je Coen!

Tis helder zo.

----------


## rinus bakker

2 MOD - dank je voor deze uitleg. Heb ik niet veel zinnigs aan toe te voegen.

2 Gerrit = ter aanvulling op antwoord van Coen:
De haken en ketting bezwijken bij een Lodestar bij ca. 8 ton, maar de Loadprotector (overlastbeveiliging) begeeft het ergens tussen de 1450 en 1800kg. De eis voor een overlastbeveiliging in Europa is - nog wel tot de nieuwe norm ingaat - 1250 a 1350kg. 
Dus de VF voor de kettingonderdelen bij een CM-Lodestar is Vf=8 (8000/1000kg). Voor de Overlastbeveiliging is dat maar 1,45.
Ter vergelijking de Stagemakers van Verlinde: ketting Vf = 5,6 (5650/1000kg). En overlast Vf ~1,25-1,35.
Om van al deze discussies af te zijn is het voorstel voor de "verdubbelde Vf" anders gesteld: neem nooit meer dan de helft van wat de op de takel (of harp, balkenklem, dommekracht, groundsupport of wat dan ook) als nominale  toelaatbare last vermeld staat.
Wat jij als 75% aanhaalt is wat men in de VS aanduid met "critical lift". 
Daarboven moet je een hele waslijst aan voorzorgsmaatregelen treffen, zoals daar zijn een hijsplan, vooraf gemaakte berekeningen enz. 
Net zoals we dat in Nederland moeten met hijsen van 1 last op meer takels. 
In de VS valt een "tandem lift" (=twee kranen op één last) ook onder critical lift, dus ooit groeien de wet- & regelgevingen wel naar elkaar toe.

2 st0mpie:
...is het nu weer plotseling 'we' die gaan rekenen?  
Die ruikt wat mij betreft FF teveel naar: "dat hebben WE goed gedaan", en "dat heb JE mooi verkloot".
Volgens mij is die mega cirkel nog steeds "onder de rechter" in verband met verzekeringsclaims enz. Dus daar ga ik hier helemaal niks over zeggen. 
Die cirkeltruss heeft zelf al bewezen dat er niemand aan gerekend heeft. 
Wie weet mag ik daar in de rechtbank wel getuigen. Dan meldt ik dat wel hier. Kun je het geheel anoniem (aanplaksnor, trench coat, ruitjes hoed) aanhoren in de rechtbank. 
Trouwens ik heb je ooit aangeboden om dit verhaal op een neutrale plek in te zien. Maar dat was toen kennelijk ook weer niet zo belangrijk. 
Dan zie ik niet in waarom je nu dan weer wel ~7 kantjes A4 hier geplaatst zou willen zien. Jij hebt in elk geval wat dat betreft geen recht van spreken meer. 
En trouwens, elke weldenkende rigger zou dat ding ook NOOIT (!) zo hebben gehesen/gekanteld zoals dat daar in de Gelredome gebeurde: _"a blueprint for disaster...."_ om een andere opmerking hier te parafraseren. 
Maar dat van die 'blueprint' valt sterk te betwijfelen, volgens mij was het vooral _"a prayer that wasn't overheard"_ of _"a guess with guaranteed bad luck"_ of meer van dat soort uitspraken. 
Maar de Q-rigger zei dat ie bij Prolyte advies had ingewonnen = heel handig als je met Interal truss werkt .... 
En dat hij het geheel had laten (?) berekenen, maar dat die papieren / gegevens allemaal nog bij hem op kantoor lagen. JaJa... natuurlijk...
Ik heb van al dat rekenwerk tot op de dag van vandaag in elk geval nog nooit wat gezien... 
En we weten inmiddels allemaal dat als er al iets berekend was, er in elk geval niet veel van klopte, dat is op een harde manier bewezen door de desastreuze afloop. 
Dat hij zijn rekenbewijzen aan mij niet wil overleggen moet ie zelf weten, 
dat ie ze hier op het forum niet kwijt wil begrijp ik maar al te goed, maar ....
dan doet ie het dan maar fijn in de rechtbank, 
als er een uitspraak moet komen over de schadevergoeding van die "paar lullige Eurotjes".

----------


## st0mpie

Ha, Had ik gelezen toen ja, je had me uitgenodigd om thuis met een bakkie koffie dat allemaal in te zien, was een mooie tyd ja, ergens in dec/jan.Over die rechtbank vermomming zou ik me niet zo druk maken, st0mpie doet zoals ie altyd alles heeft gedaan, plain en open, misschien trek ik wel een "st0mpie rigging" shirtje aan, ze zijn al in de maak en ik beloof je dat jij als mn 98% vriend er ook 1 krijgt, zo is st0mpie, misschien laat ik ze wel nummeren en krijg jij nr 1, zo zie je maar, met st0mpie kijk je altijd tevreden om.
Die blueprint for disaster, zag t in je cursusboek ook al staan, big blue, mooi verhaal, maar wat is waar en wat is niet waar?? Zit je toch al maanden op je hotelkamertje naar docu's op discovery over the big TUT ACH te kijken, vergiftiging hier, samenzwering daar, klap op zn kop toe, blijkt vandaag dat ie gewoon aan een wond infectie is overleden. 'T kan raar lopen Rinus, de waarheid van vandaag is de leugen van morgen, de (zelfgemaakte) helden van nu staan morgen met een map met gegevens in hun handen verbaasd om zich heen te kijken dat al hun gelijk door hun vingers is geglipt.Het gaat om de realiteit Rinus en bij de realiteit hoort altyd de rol die je er zelf in hebt gespeeld.Maar zelfs realiteit is betrekkelijk, wist je dat als er een cirkel van 8 ton aan een steal hangt dat die steal de cirkel eigenlijk geeneens raakt?? Jij wel waarschijnlijk, is een quantum mechanika dingetje ,uitsluitingsprincipes en angstrom. maar dat hoef ik jou als DRS niet uit te leggen ,nah, lijkt allemaal een beetje off topic maar heeft te maken met de prangende vraag die toch menigeen, ook in " de rechtbank" ,wherever that may be aan je zal stellen, je was er bij dus wat deed je om t te voorkomen. Misschien had je wel wat meer kunnen doen als naar de samengeknepen ballen van een constructeur kijken, maar ja, jij bent Rinus en ik ben st0mpie, dingen die jij leuk vind vind ik misschien wel niet leuk.

In dit topic is dit voorlopig mn laatste replie ,tenzij je zelf nog ff door wil keuvelen, zal natuurlijk wel een trouwe fan van dit forum blijven, en als 't echte rekenwerk er aan komt roep je maar.





.

----------


## rinus bakker

Niet 2 stOmpie maar aan iedereen die wel echt geinteresserd is:

Hoeveel totaal onsamenhangend gezever kun je in één posting kwijt.
(overigens is 'steal' iets heel anders dan 'steel'....)

Maar ik begrijp dat mijn waarde opponent inmiddels in de leer is bij Moskovitch of een collega-pleiter...
en hij de Q-rigger zal bijstaan in de civiele procedure.
Ik heb het principe dat zich hier ontspint al enkele keren eerder meegemaakt: 
strooi zo veel mogelijk verwarring en haal er ongeveer alles bij dat er niets toe doet 
en geen rechter die er nog een biet meer van snapt.

Dan hoeft de gedaagde die cirkel dus misschien niet (of maar ten dele) te vergoeden 
maar is ie hetzelfde bedrag (of een meervoud ervan) kwijt aan de advocaat. 
En ik weet niks van quantum mechanica, dat gaat me heel erg ver boven mijn dagelijkse pet. 
Het heeft ook heel erg weinig te maken met het eigenlijke topic. 
Leuk trouwens dat stOmpie deze opmerkingen maakt, want hij was dus duiidelijk de aangewezen man geweest om de Q-rigger te helpen met zijn berekeningen. 

Helaas, mijn plan was het niet zegt deze hijsboer, 
mijn commentaar werd door Q-rigger afgedaan als geouwehoer,
maar die cirkel ging alsnog wel naar zijn ouwe moer.
Ik werd ook niet gevraagd om te overleggen of adviseren aan de Q-bazen 
en stond evenmin na de eerste sloopactie te toosten met champagneglazen.

Maar met Quantummechanica kunnen stOmpie en de Q-rigger 
vast ook nog wel aantonen dat die cirkel helemaal niet stuk is.
En dat bij Interal de trussen van kaas worden gemaakt 
of dat Anthony Fokker een Chinees was, en dat Elvis, Jim Morrison en Prins Bernard nog leven!   

En nu maar weer on-topic?

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door st0mpie_
> 
> Knal dan ook maar die mega cirkel er op, als we toch gaan rekenen.



Ik ben welliswaar geen rigger, maar volgens mij hadden de berekeningen al vóór het evenement moeten plaatsvinden... [B)]






> citaat:_Geplaatst door st0mpie_
> 
> Over die rechtbank vermomming zou ik me niet zo druk maken, st0mpie doet zoals ie altyd alles heeft gedaan, plain en open



Plain en open! Vandaar dat je profiel er zo leeg uitziet?






> citaat:_Geplaatst door st0mpie_
> 
> In dit topic is dit voorlopig mn laatste replie [..] als 't echte rekenwerk er aan komt roep je maar.



Ik heb dit topic voor het grootste gedeelte gevolgd. Je wekt niet bepaald de indruk dat je dat rekenen onder de knie hebt (zelfs het normale inschattingsvermogen is ver te zoeken, kon ik uit een bepaalde post concluderen). Ben benieuwd wat er voor rekensom er dan op papier komt te staan en wat de andere riggers er naast zullen leggen.  :Wink:

----------


## Gerrit Hurkens

> citaat:Om van al deze discussies af te zijn is het voorstel voor de "verdubbelde Vf" anders gesteld: neem nooit meer dan de helft van wat de op de takel (of harp, balkenklem, dommekracht, groundsupport of wat dan ook) als nominale toelaatbare last vermeld staat.



Kijk, dat zijn dingen je je ook als niet rigger kunt snappen en toepassen. Het komt helaas niet altijd voor dat er een gecertificeerde rigger aanwezig is. Niet goed natuurlijk, maar helaas niet te voorkomen.

EDIT (om niet te veel subposts te maken)
Rijst mij ineens een vraag:

Hoe bereken je variabele lasten zoals de bewegingen van yokes etc? Anticipper je daarop of heb je daar ook formules voor? Ik neem toch aan dat het zwaartepunt van een yoke in beweging verschuift?

----------


## Bass_en_Co

Goede nacht allemaal,

ik ben pas een paar dagen geleden actief geworden op dit forum.
Vele interessante discussies heb ik voorbij zien gaan.
Maar dit slaat alles, ik ben rond 0.00u begonnen met lezen van pagina 1 van deze discussie en ben nu (zie post tijd) pas bij het eind. Zeer boeiend dus want mn oogleden hangen zowat over mn tenen en ik moet over 4 uurtjes weer uit mn bedje.
Geluid is mijn stukje kennis en rigging is zowat een onbekende voor me, behalve het riggen van geluidssytemen :0)
Ik dank jullie allen voor het verschaffen van deze informatie cq kennis.
Zelf ken ik het verhaal (gelukkig niet met zulke bedragen) apparatuur verhuren en kapot terug krijgen en zie het dan maar eens te bewijzen/verhalen. Van harte hoop ik dat iig dat het verhuur bedrijf hier niet de dupe van wordt!!!

Als laatste: ik denk dat je st0mpie niet uit moet vlakken, mijn gevoel zegt dat hij een betrokken factor is geweest bij deze kwestie die meer belang bij deze discussie heeft dan de meeste hier vermoeden. Ook heb ik het gevoel dat zijn ontwetend lijkende berichten (ze zijn zeker niet allemaal ontwetend) gespeeld zijn. Het mannetje laat in mijn opinie niet meer dan het puntje van het puntje van zijn tong zien.

Mvgr,

Cees

----------


## rinus bakker

Eigenlijk hartstikke off-topic, maar vooruit...




> citaat:_Geplaatst door Gerrit Hurkens_
> 1) niet altijd voor dat er een gecertificeerde rigger aanwezig is. 
> 
> 2) Hoe bereken je variabele lasten zoals de bewegingen van yokes etc? 3) Anticipper je daarop of heb je daar ook formules voor? 
> 4) Ik neem toch aan dat het zwaartepunt van een yoke in beweging verschuift?



1) Het wordt tijd dat de sector (+ overheid?) zich daar een over gaan buigen. Wat is een 'gecertificeerde' rigger? Wie erkent dat uberhaupt.
Wie bepaalt de soorten en niveau's van riggingkennis ....  
& de soorten / zwaartes van opleidinge(en) en wie wil / gaat daarna dan zo'n duuropgeleide man nog (kunnen) betalen?

2) Niet
3) Nee
4) Ja, maar niet zodanig dat het geheel in een gevaarlijke trilling wordt gebracht. Het risico voor een one-off productie is hierbij te verwaarlozen. 
Anders is dat in een vast geinstalleerde discotheek:
elke avond weer dezelfde bewegingen op precies dezelfde constructie.....
De enige echt versleten kettingen die ik ooit gevonden heb waren aan een schommel in een speeltuin en in een takel in een disco in A'dam. 
Maar eigenlijk is dit allemaal meer iets voor een nieuw topic.!

----------


## Gerrit Hurkens

> citaat:Maar eigenlijk is dit allemaal meer iets voor een nieuw topic.!



Klopt idd. Maar is er dan verder nog wat te melden over het topic zelf? Volgens mij zitten wij nu op het punt dat we allemaal de uitslag afwachten.
Misschien is het dan niet geheel onverstandig dit topic op slot te zetten om verdere offtopics, die anders zeker nog gaan komen,  te voorkomen. Bij nieuwe meldingen kan ie toch weer van 't slot af?

----------


## showband

> citaat:_Geplaatst door st0mpie_
> 
> 
> de waarheid van vandaag is de leugen van morgen, de (zelfgemaakte) helden van nu staan morgen met een map met gegevens in hun handen verbaasd om zich heen te kijken dat al hun gelijk door hun vingers is geglipt.



Hieruit mag ik als argeloze bezoeker concluderen dat de zaak anders is dan . Contractant 'verhuurder' heeft een kapotte berg ijzer teruggekregen van contractant 'de huurder'?





> citaat:
> Maar zelfs realiteit is betrekkelijk, wist je dat als er een cirkel van 8 ton aan een steal hangt dat die steal de cirkel eigenlijk geeneens raakt?? Jij wel waarschijnlijk, is een quantum mechanika dingetje ,uitsluitingsprincipes en angstrom. maar dat hoef ik jou als DRS niet uit te leggen ,nah, lijkt allemaal een beetje off topic maar heeft te maken met de prangende vraag die toch menigeen, ook in " de rechtbank" ,wherever that may be aan je zal stellen,



Daarmee gaat aangetoont worden dat Contractant 'verhuurder' geen  kapotte berg ijzer heeft teruggekregen van contractant 'de huurder'?





> citaat:
> je was er bij dus wat deed je om t te voorkomen. Misschien had je wel wat meer kunnen doen als naar de samengeknepen ballen van een constructeur kijken, maar ja, jij bent Rinus en ik ben st0mpie, dingen die jij leuk vind vind ik misschien wel niet leuk.



Daarmee lossen we op dat Contractant 'verhuurder' een kapotte berg ijzer heeft teruggekregen van contractant 'de huurder'?


Even om de absurdheid van de repliek samen te vatten.  :Wink:

----------


## LichtNichtje

Even in de rand van dit topic: 

Zo zie je maar dat een degelijke rigcursus onontbeerlijk is!
Zoals eerder in dit topic is het misschien wel een goed idee om enkel riggers die cursussen gevolgd hebben, zulke klussen te laten voeren.

Een second opinion is altijd beter als 1 rigger zijn brain...

(zo, dit was even wat ik kwijt wilde..)

----------


## rinus bakker

En de laatste Qlus in de Gelredome is zonder noemenswaarde incidenten verlopen.
En daarmee is dit topic dus ver(half)jaard
Conclusio ergum necessario quotum: slotje.

----------

